# Looking for bump buddy - due 30th May 2011



## cutelou101

Hi, i'm looking for a bump buddy due around the same time as me to share experiences etc. Its my 1st child. Happy to communicate by internet or text.

Late April/May Bump Buddys

Cutelou101 &#8211; Due 24th May
Jessica716 &#8211; Due 25th May
1sttimemama2b &#8211; Due 31st May
xXCharlXx - Due 26th April
Xshell79 &#8211; Due 31st May
Samiam &#8211; Due 28th May
Meowmeow &#8211; Due 23rd May
Meandbubs &#8211; Due 25th May


----------



## jessica716

I'm pregnant with my first too... i'm due on 25th May xxx


----------



## xshell79

Hi I'm due 31st may would love some buddies that are due around the same time. I have my early scan today to see if beanys settled ok I'm excited but scared too. 

How have u both been feeling?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi shell! How did the scan go today? How are you feeling?

I'm ok today, went to visit my friends newborn which was really nice


----------



## xshell79

My scan went well say little beany wriggling about and saw the heartbeat which is a relief, have another scan in 4wks to get actual due date. I've been having abit of backache the last few days and still feel sicky throughout the day but still rather tired! 

I have a newborn nephew he's lovely makes me so broody but excited to know I have my own that's growing inside me.

I have a daughter she's nearly 13 from a previous relationship and as there will be a big gap in age it makes me feel like it's my first time all over again as it's been so ling and quite abit has changed... Carnt wait thow!

Are either of u finding out the sex of ur babys? 
We decided to wait till the end for a big suprise!!

Xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

At the moment i'm thinking i want to keep it as a surprise. I am going to decorate in natural colours anyway so think i want a surpise in the end. Think OH isn't sure yet whether he wants to know.

That is a big gap, i can see what you mean about it feeling all new. So much must have changed since the last time. You must be very excited!

Have you brought anything yet, or are you going to wait a little bit?

I'm feeling a little less sick today, but every ache and twinge still worries me even though i saw the little bean on Monday and he/she was fine. Do you have the date for your next scan?


----------



## xshell79

My nxt scan is on the 25th nov .... I've been suffering with realy bad backache today and been sicky I'm on my week of work so I'm dreading going bk nxt wk if I feel like this. 

We painted our spare room (nursery) a hint of yellow so just need to accesorise when time comes. We haven't bought anything yet but when we have our nxt scan we said we would by an outfit for when baby comes home so looking forward to that... Then wait till jan sales to buy anything we need as we have nothing!!!

I no what u mean bout every little pain and twinge ... U carnt help but worry!

When do u have ur 12wk scan/ nextscan ?


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah my 12 week scan is on 16th nov, so not too long now. Excited and nervous at the same time!

Think we are going to paint the room over the Xmas hols, and then like you buy bits in the sales! It seems silly not to wait until need and then hopeforly get some bargins!

Sick again for me again, and just so tired! God knows how will be too next week when I return to work, got used to having a nap this week! Have you told work yet? I ended up having too as was so sick!

Do you have any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## plumsugar

im due 27th may had my first scan on tues saw heartbeat i was so relieved

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev146pr___.png


----------



## cutelou101

Hi plumsugar! Isn't to get seeing them on the screen, so glad everything is going wellfor you. 

How are you feeling otherwise? I nap everyday but am still tired!


----------



## xshell79

havent realy done anything this wkend just glad to be resting before im bk to work on tues....

least we got an extra hour in bed today!! 

still have abit of backache which is getting me down abit.... oh has been realy good doing housework and cooking so ive had a gd rest....

cutelou hows ur oh feeling about the baby has it sunk in yet?


----------



## cutelou101

Thats good that OH helping out, mine did the roast last week, think i'll get him to do same this week!

Me too, napped yesterday, then just watched a film. Back on Tuesday too, and really not looking forward to it!!

I think it sunk in at the scan, he was really excited and wanted to tell his parents. He has been really good calming down my worries, looking things up to show me it's normal! Has it sunk in for your OH?

Yeah for the extra hour in bed! Back ache is a real drag, have you any sign of a bump yet?


----------



## jessica716

Was just thinking about asking you ladies about bumps? Ive got one thats appeared out of nowhere, has anyone else started to get one? xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hi everyone! Mind if I jump in?! I have the same due date as xshell, May31st. Well I think that's my due date, but then at my last appointment she said I might actually be a week ahead of that. I went in on the day I was 9 weeks and she gave me a pelvic exam and said I felt more like 10 weeks. So....we shall see. I am anxious for my next ultrasound because I got a bit of a scare when she tried to hear babies heart beat on the doppler and couldn't. She said it was probably just too early, but of course I'm going to worry. I go for a down syndrome screening on the 14th, so I think I will be quite relieved to know everything is ok. Even though I had a very good early scan at 6+3, I know a lot can happen between then and 12 weeks. Hopefully I will be able to get a more accurate due date then as well. 

As for symptoms, my morning sickness is playing with me. Last week I had a few really good days in a row, but now since friday I've been SO sick to my stomach. I'm actually wishing I would throw up, because I think I might feel a bit better. I am also exhausted all the time and this week I will be flying to Chicago to throw my sister baby shower. So I am a bit nervous about flying with m/s and alone. 

Cutelou and jessica, I love your scans!!! How far along were you? When I had mine I was only 6+3 so baby just looked like a little seahorse. 

xshell I am so glad to hear your scan went well. Would love to see a pic if you have one.

Well feel well everyone. I hope you all aren't suffering with this m/s like I have been this weekend :(


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

jessica716 said:


> Was just thinking about asking you ladies about bumps? Ive got one thats appeared out of nowhere, has anyone else started to get one? xx

No bump yet, just a lot of bloat. I've actually lost weight too because of the m/s...I'm actually not complaining about that, esp as I know the baby will take what it needs from me. Let's see your pic jessica! That's so exciting!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh, as for the sex of the baby...I want to know ASAP. I don't think I could handle waiting, but then again, a surprise would be SO fun! Maybe next time ;) Have you guys tried any of those gender prediction tests? They're kind of fun. I have a feeling I'm having a girl, but then DH would really like a boy. As long as it's healthy, that's what matters. Do any of your have a gut feeling about what you think the sex is? I had one from the beginning. And my sister had one too and was right! She's having a boy in Jan.! So I'll be an Aunt (1st) and a mommy all at once!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi 1sttimemama! Of cause not, jump right in :winkwink:! 

My pic if from 9 weeks exactly, was amazing seeing it on the screen last week! seems ages ago now though!

Try not to worry about the doppler, i know its hard, my midwife would not even try last week for me as she said it was too early. Your next scan is two days before mine! Hope it comes nice and quick for you, its nice to have that reasurrance. :hugs: Did you get a pic from your 6 week one?

Sorry to hear your ms is bad, how long is the flight to chicargo from you? Is your sister excited about the baby shower?

AFM my m/s seems to be a little better yesterday, but i seem to find that if i just do nothing and relax one day, the next day i feel ok. If i go and do things one day, then i pay for it the next sickness wise! Dreading working tomorrow!!

Woohoo not long until your an aunt and a mummy! very exciting 2011 for you!! I tryed the gendre predictor and it said boy. I had feeling its a boy, but now am doubting myself. Thinking maybe find out gendre but it just be a secret for me and OH, i just don't want a load of pink or blue things!!

Bump wise, not sure at all. 10 weeks today, i have some sort of bump under my belly button but not sure what it is. It feels hard so maybe a bump?? I lost weight too with ms, so maybe just bloat!


----------



## jessica716

1sttimemama2be ...

[URL=https://img178.imageshack.us/i/10weeks.jpg/][IMG]https://img178.imageshack.us/img178/9281/10weeks.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Heres my bump, I'm normally a uk 6 and have a completely flat stomach so my bump is massive to me but not quite as noticeable to others.

I've had bad sickness i got diagnosed with hyperemisis and doctors put me on meds to help but i've stopped taking them as they make me so drowsy i can't get anything done!! 

I think i'm having a boy juts have a really strong feeling..but who knows!!

As for the doppler i found bean at 9 weeks 6 days, had no luck before then but i have friends who havnt until theyre about 16 weeks, if you dont find bean with it put it away for a week then try again..dont keep worrying yourself!

Cutelou ...

My bump suddenly appeared when i got to the 10 week mark so i think htat'll be your little bump starting :dance: 

xxx


----------



## xshell79

just took a photo of my scan pic last thurs its not very clear wish i had a scanner!!






hi ladies, well tomo im due back to work which im dreading since i had a week off on hol..... im just worried about being sick at work as ms has got bad some days more than others, but i work in a cafe so the smells r going to get to me!

how are the rest of u doing?


----------



## cutelou101

Lovely scan pic shell. Hope work went ok for you today. 

Lovely bump Jess! Can def see that its a bump there

Mine 'popped out last night after dinner, but back to normal today, just the little bump under the belly button. So maybe this week it might delevop.

Sicky today, and very tired. Didn't sleep well last night, lots of dreams. Hows everyone else today?


----------



## jessica716

I'm tired too today, OH fidgets like anything and everytime he moved i then had to get up to go to the toilet...haha.

Feeling really faint, even in bed the room kept spinning and kept having mini blackout spells when i stand up, midwife did say i've got low blood pressure due to dehydration but no matter how much i drink i cant seem to get it back to normal :nope:

Really can't be bothered with work..roll on 9pm!! :sleep:


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Cute bump Jess! You got a nice one going. Mine is not quite a bump yet, but it's definitely getting bigger. I tried to shop for a dress for my sisters shower this weekend. It was a total disaster. I tired myself out shopping for 3 hours and nothing fit right, so I came home with nothing :(. It's really tough for me to get used to this new body. I was already really large chested before and now I'm losing my best asset, my waist line. So I feel like I have nothing to accentuate. It's tough because I feel so fat and like I'm trying to not look pregnant because no one knows yet. But, it's all worth it, and in a few weeks they'll all know I'm not fat, I'm pregnant :)

I've been dealing with the sickness pretty bad this week. I phoned my Dr for some drugs because I am worried I will puke the whole flight to chicago on thursday!!! I hope it works! 

Hope everyone's doing well with work and symptoms!


----------



## cutelou101

Thats a long work day Jess! Have you had a better sleep? My doctor suggested ice lollys to help with the dehydration, they work well with me, make me feel lots better.

1sttimemama - hope the medication helps you tomorrow on the plane. Are you going to try them before you fly to see if they work? Hopeforly soon you can start showing off your bump! I'm missing my waist line too, its just bloat now!

Feeling pretty rough today, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## jessica716

yeah i work 2 different shifts one week early one week late....soooo tired, just got home now!!

Might try icelollies as i'm so dehydrated at the moment!!

Sleeps been awful, OH at rugby tonight so staying at his mums tonight as shes closer to the rugby club so get a nice night on my own...sleep time :dance:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all,

Hope you are all having nice weekends xx

Jess hope managed to get some sleep when OH was out. How have you been feeling? How is the bump growing.

1stimemama how was your sisters baby shower? How did the plane flight go?

11 weeks tomorrow for me, 1 week and 1 day until my scan, excited but nervous. Just hope it's ok in there!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey everyone! I am back from my weekend away. It started out with a bit of stress. I woke up at 3am before my flight and had some dark brown discharge. I was so worried it was a miscarriage. I called my Dr. and she said there's really nothing they can do but do a doppler or ultrasound when I came back. She said flying wouldn't change anything, if I was going to have a miscarriage I would either way. So, I reluctantly got on the plane and thankfully the spotting stopped after a couple of days. What a scare that was! My next ultrasound is schedule for next Tuesday but I might try to go in this week just to make sure everything is ok.

It was a good weekend. My sisters shower went well. I ended up telling a lot of my friends that I'm preggers on my trip, but in the back of my mind I was worried something is wrong and I'm not anymore :(. I know it's silly, but being surrounded by pregnant women (my sister and best friend) just made me worry a bit more that something might be wrong.

The good news is, I was able to keep my m/s at bay with some zofran the Dr. gave me. Not sure I could've survived the trip/flight without it. I got back late last night nd had to get up for a 12 hour work day at 6am today :(. I am so exhausted!

Is anyone else feeling like they have to pee a lot more these days. I have to go constantly! Way more than usual. Can't wait for 2nd tri! I'll find out at my next ultrasound if I am 11 weeks tomorrow or 12 weeks! Maybe I'll find out this week!

Hope everyone is doing well. We are almost to trimester 2!!!!! We did it!!! 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## jessica716

OH driving me mad still at night...but on an early shift this week so im home now for the afternoon so going to have a little nap to keep the exhaustion at bay!!

Can't believe my scan isn't until i'm 14 weeks...seems ages away!!

My bump is massive now and i cant even do up my 'fat' trousers... so i'm in full on maternity stuff now :dohh:

Hows your lovely bumps coming along ladies?? xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Thats quiet late jess, thought they had to do it before 13+6 because of the tests they do?? I rung up and changed mine to anl earlier by a little white lie as mine was cutting it fine, and i just couldn't wait that long! 

I'll get OH to do a pic of my bump later and i'll post for you ladies to see if you think it is a start of a bump. In my tight jumpers i just feel fat!! I'm currenlty living in joggers and leggings!!

mama2b sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Sorry for your scare, i'm sure everything is fine but maybe a ultrasound this week will put your mind at rest, and it's always nice to see them on screen! I'm peeing alot more, even when i haven't even drunk anything! 4am is my night wee time, without fail!!

I can't believe we are almost in 2nd Tri!! I thought i would never get there. Today means i have made it past the day i lost the 2nd twin, which is a milestone for me. Just want my scan to hurry up so know everything is ok!!


----------



## jessica716

Me and OH have decided we don't want the downs screening tests as they are only 70% accurate and if they tell you that you're in the risk factor they mentioned an amniotic test, and that can cause m/c.

We decided not to have the tests as either way we'll be keeping bean, and we'd rather not lose bean through testing or even worry ourselves for the next 6 months over something we can't do anything about or may be wrong.

As even if baby was downs, the needs only start changing as they get a bit older and for first few months we wouldn't need a major amount of different things than what we have already.

So i'm guessing thats why i'm not being seen until 14 weeks, but i'll have a lovely clear pic of bean by that point! xxx


----------



## cutelou101

arr i see, did you tell hospital then that you didn't want the tests? It should be nice and clear then, and only 6 weeks until the 20 week one!!

I won't have any further tests either after the scan. I just couldn't wait until 13 plus weeks to see bean again, i would have gone mad as OH has said no to a doppler until midwife has tried and found, so think i would have driven myself mad. 

So is yours two weeks away then? should fly by! xxx


----------



## jessica716

didnt tell hospital but did tell my midwife so guessing she will have told them..

2 weeks tomorrow for my scan...countdown begins!! haha xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Waiting for scans is the worst. I had one at 6+3 and that seems ages ago now. I called the doc and they fit me in for this afternoon. Here's to hoping everything is just fine. It will be so nice to relax. Wish me luck everyone! I'll keep ya'll posted. Meanwhile I really need to shop for some pants that fit but I have been putting off buying anything maternity until I know everything is okay. So if all goes well today I might buy a few things. Till then, it's stretchy pants for me!

Hope everyone is feeling well today. Just think, soon we'll get back a little more energy, and not have to pee so often, and hopefully not feel so sick ;). I felt sick all night :( in spite of having taken my zofran pill. I think it wore off early on. Those pills are a life saver, I only wish I'd discovered them earlier.


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck today mama2b!! 

My size 10 maternity trousers from eBay came today, so pleased as feel so much better than breathing in all day!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

thanks cutelou! 

Everything went well today!!! She did a doppler and heard the heart beat right away. it was really fast and strong. I felt immediately better. My Dr. was reassuring too, she said come in anytime! She didn't make me feel silly for worrying at all. She also still thinks my due date might be moved up a week, which puts me at 12 weeks, not 11. I will have the downs ultrasound next Tuesday and that will help to give a better idea of the due date. I can't wait! I was so excited I told 2 of my friends and my boss. I figure I may already be 12 weeks anyway, so why not. My boss was really nice. Actually she was asking about how my hours felt and I said "actually I've been extra tired lately...because..." So she is going to adjust my hours so I don't have to do 12 hour days all the time. I was also so excited I looked at some baby clothes. Cant wait to find out what I'm having!

I may order some maternity pants now!!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## cutelou101

That's great news mama2b!! How reasurring and what a lovely doctor!!! We have our scans on the same day next week!! 

So pleased for you, def get yourself some nice comfy clothes now! Great news that your boss is going to adjust your hours for you. If you get put up 1 week then next week you'll almost be at the end of first tri!

I'm ok today, count down to scan. Need some reasurrance nean is still in there beating away. Oh is taking day off tomorrow so be nice to spend day just chilling out together, he also has next Tuesday off too for the scan


----------



## samiam

I'm due with my first on May 28th. I have my first scan on November 22nd. Other than feeling tired and the three positive pregancy tests, I have no real evidence that there is anybody really in there. I'm not ill, not gaining weight. . .This is quite worrying sometimes. Anyone else have this?


----------



## meowmeow

hiii!!

bumpbuddy due 23rd may 2011 with first


----------



## jessica716

hiya ladies, hope youre all doing well.

Not gone to work today went bed with a splitting headache and still got it... Only thing i can think is that i'm dehydrated again....oh the joys....

Lou...dont forgt that pic of your bump huni! seems like im just expanding by the minute..

FYI...theres a clearance on tommee tippee website got loads of stuff cheap, think im going to get a few bits this week xxx


----------



## meandbubs

Hello Ladies,
I'm new here, 1st time mum, 12 week today. Due date 25th of may 2010.
I will have my first scan on tuesday and am so excited/ scared!
Its been so nice to read through your post, nowing that all I have been feeling is normal.
My sickness has been fading the last few days although I feel more tired than ever, keep getting these mega headaches and having trouble sleeping at night.
Can't wait for my scan, counting down the days!


----------



## meowmeow

meandbubs said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'm new here, 1st time mum, 12 week today. Due date 25th of may 2010.
> I will have my first scan on tuesday and am so excited/ scared!
> Its been so nice to read through your post, nowing that all I have been feeling is normal.
> My sickness has been fading the last few days although I feel more tired than ever, keep getting these mega headaches and having trouble sleeping at night.
> Can't wait for my scan, counting down the days!


Hey there!!

Welcome 2 bnb!! Im due 23rd May! 1st time mom!
Hope u have a lovely scan!!!!!

Keepsafe


----------



## cutelou101

welcome meow, samiam and meandbubs!! 

Sam try not to worry about the lack of symptoms, i know its hard. My friend had no syptoms at all, and was worried throughout her first tri, but all was fine and now she has a lovely little boy!

I'll try and update the front page with due dates and scan dates, let me know if i miss anything or have a date to be added 

well here is my bump picture, i'm feeling slightly silly about posting them as looks like nothing in the pics, but i can see in it real life! First one is 10 weeks, 2nd is today, 11+2. But i have an inverted uterus so will prob show later
 



Attached Files:







DSC00635.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1









bump 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessica716

awr so iccle and cute lou!!

I wish mine looked like that at the moment, i look massive already and having trouble with clothes, driving me mad!!

You'll probably have a lovely neat bump whereas i will look like i've eaten the entire contents of tescos!! haha 

I know mines bump... but im sure everyone else is just thinking 'god...shes put on weight'...haha xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Love the tesco comment! i think people think preggers rather than fat! esp as you were thin before. I taught with my friend when she was expecting her first, she put on loads of weight in her first tri as eating to sooth sickness, she was thin before. The kids were asking me if she was preggers all the time, rather than saying Miss don't you think miss has got fat! I did tell them it was inpoliet to ask a lady that.

Wish mine was bit more bumpy than bloaty!! My mum thinks i'm going to be more bump than anything else.

Hows everyone elses bumps coming along?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

samiam said:


> I'm due with my first on May 28th. I have my first scan on November 22nd. Other than feeling tired and the three positive pregancy tests, I have no real evidence that there is anybody really in there. I'm not ill, not gaining weight. . .This is quite worrying sometimes. Anyone else have this?

Hi Samian!

I know exactly how are you feel. I think the worry is totally natural. You'll probably feel relieved after your scan in a couple weeks. Till then just try to relax, and enjoy the fact that you haven't had to suffer through morning sickness like some of us have ;)


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

How's everyone doing! I am gearing up for the weekend...it's been a long week! I have my integrated (downs) screening on Tuesday and I can't wait. I am so curious to see the little guy/gal. It's been SO long since my last screening at 6 weeks. I also am curious to find out a more definite due date. I think I am further than my ticker says. I also am going to ask if they see any signs of sex of the baby. I know it's early but at 12 weeks they were able to tell my sister a boy, and they were right! Hope everyone is hanging in there. I am SO exhausted after working over a 40 hour work week and travelling last weekend. Also, I was up the last two nights because the baby upstairs is sick and was crying non stop. Plus all of the peeing doesn't help!


----------



## cutelou101

HI all,

its the weekend! Yipeee!! Glad your looking forwards to the weekend mama2b, sounds like you derserve the rest! Can't believe it is only 3 days until our scan now!! They wo't tell you the sex at all at 12 weeks in the UK i think, but i think i have decided to go team yellow now.

I'm doing ok, not sleeping well, my boobs hurt everytime i turn over and it wakes me. But think its the worry thats on my mind. I just need to know its ok in there, as keep having bad feeling!

How is everyone else keeping?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hi cutelou, I am constantly thinking about the scan too. I'm also not sleeping well. I get up about every 2 hours it seems. Have you thought about wearing a bra while you sleep? Maybe you do already. I have had to for years because I have large breasts. I wear a comfy sports bra that s a few sizes larger. It seems to cut down on the soreness to have them contained. 

Team yellow, huh! That's cool. I wish I could wait, the surprise would be so fun, but I just feel like I have to know. I am not good at waiting. I would be way too curious. 

Thanks for organizing all the dates!

Hope everyone else is doing well. It was nice to have the opportunity to sleep in today. Although I was up at 1, 3, and 6 anyway...lol


----------



## cutelou101

thanks mama2b, i think i might try that, i havn't worn one before to bed, but think i'll try and get nice comfy sports bra and try that.

I love surprises, but i'm really impatient! So i really want to try and wait and have the big surprise. In my heart i know i really want to wait.

Almost there with the scan, just a few days now! It horrid having such interupted sleep. Did the lie in help? Hopeforly we will sleep better after our scans xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I think that's so exciting to wait! Maybe we'll try to do it next time around, we'll see. I tried to sleep in but got up early anyhow. But since then I've just been lounging on the cough and napping. it's great! The only thing is I feel like on the weekend my m/s is worse. I took a zofran pill. I really hope the m/s ends along with the 1st tri :) 

Oh and is anyone else having dry nipples? Mine are really itchy and dry, even though I keep using lotion.


----------



## jessica716

Mine are dry...think its a slight mixture of boobs growing and bra slightly rubbing due to the change in size of my boobs... they're sooooo sore!!

Just eaten a full family tub of hairbo...ooops xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Oh god! they are sooo dry and soo ichy!! they are driving me mad with the iching! I've taken to using after sun on them as seems to calm them down a bit and coco butter for the streching. Actually my belly is joining in with the ichying too!!

Yum Yum haribo! ooo think i will go and eat some of my naughty stuff now


----------



## jessica716

oops...like the haribo wasnt bad enough i just ate a big bag of maltesers and iv made a hot choccie with marshmallows and squirty cream...yum! xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Oooo yum yum!! I had choc chip
muffin I made earlier, with extra choc chips! Then a chubba chub lolly! Yum yum!


----------



## XxCharlxX

Hi all,
I'm jue the 30th of April 2011, I'm 16 weeks at moment and counting and loving every min of it, had my first scan on in October and jue for my 20 week scan the start of December. 
XxCharlxX


----------



## jessica716

lou.... OH making choc chip muffins with extra choc chips tonight now! Haha, i'm working til 9pm tnite, so cant be bothered. 
Listened to little bean again lastnight, hes getting very active can hear him movingn about loads now!
9 days and counting until scan, 10 days till 2nd trimester! Wooooop

Charl....hey hun, how are you and your bump? Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

He he! Glad you got him baking for you, will be nice thing to come home too, nice baking smell! I sent OH to work today with the left over muffins and cheesecake!! Must be so nice to hear little bean moving around, not long until your scan now! and 2nd tri is only just round the corner!!

Going to try and talk about a doppler with OH tomorrow after the scan. As can say that we know everything is ok, so if i can't find HB then i won't worry. Just long time bewtween 12 weeks and 20, so would be nice to start to listen in!! Think i can win him round.

Hi Charl! How are you and your bump? Glad to hear your enjoying every minute!! xx


----------



## jessica716

Yeah definatly worth the reassurance and lovely to hear...as bean gets bigger you can hear kicks and hiccups on the doppler too!!

Hope you scan goes well, bet you can't wait!

It feels like its taken forever to get this far but can't wait until i can say i'm definalty in 2nd trimester...sounds a lot more comforting!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks, i can't wait, just trying to think of ways to make the day go quicker. I'm just so worried something has gone wrong too, i know statistically seeing HB at 9 weeks took chance of MC down, but i just can't seem to shake the worry!! But can't wait to see it!

You must be getting excited about your scan now too!! Be amazing to see how much they have changed over such a short space of time! It does seem the longest time the 1st tri. I keep thinking by xmas i'll almost be 18 weeks! And xmas doesn't seem that far away now!!

Just been talking to my dad about bigger car. We have a clio and a fiesta, which is fine but we also have a dog who comes everywhere with us and don't think all 4 of us will fit in for holidays!


----------



## jessica716

HOLIDAYS??? haha ...i bloody need one of those!! But a nice one abroad where i can drink cocktails and laze about (obviously non alcoholic...i think even the smell of alcohol these days would get me drunk!)

Yeah i cant wait to see bean again...excited thinking about we'll be able to feel them move soon!! think it works out at 20 weeks just after new year i think the 4th of Jan for me...woooooo... so just in time for jan sales shopping!! xxx


----------



## cutelou101

We UK holidays each year mostly, as i don't like leaving my dog, i love him to bits. So would need something with space for baby, pram, dog and cases!! But i know what you mean, i would love to go somewhere hot and just chill out, just doubt it will happen!

I can't wait either for the movements, think thats what i'm looking forward too most at mo. I'm 20 weeks on my Birthday, 10th Jan, so will go sale shopping and lunch with a friend for bday i think! I bought loads of maternity clothes in the sales last year, got tons for about £100. only problem is now i've lost weight, the size 12 bottoms i bought are no good!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hi girls! Jessica, I'm with you on the holiday. It would be so nice to get away somewhere. Although here in Sf it's 80 degrees today! I have to say the heat and m/s don't mix though. Last time it was this hot I puked at work :(. Cutelou, what kind of dog do you have? We are crazy about our little doggy and try to take him with us when we travel. But it's not always possible, he's too big to ride with us on the plane so we go on car trips when we can. Here's a little video of him when he was a puppy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4njtYUPruU0

Jessica, your birthday is the same as my sisters due date! Not long for your u/s now!

Well cutelou, not long for our u/s at all. I know what you mean about being nervous. Only I am nervous for different reasons. I am going in for the NT u/s and I am worried they will find something wrong. I couldn't sleep last night worrying. Even though I know the chances are low I can't help but worry. I've always been like that. I think I worry because I figure if I prepare for the worst I won't be taken by surprise if it happens. It's not a good way to live though. I am bummed too because my husband is at jury duty today and might get picked for a trial. If that happens I'll have to go to the appointment alone :(. 

Hope ya'll are hanging in there.


----------



## XxCharlxX

:cloud9:
hi all,
just a update, went to see my midwife today and all was fine got the triple test done for down syndrome what was ok even though i don't like needles but getting a little use to them now jue to the amount of times in pregnancy they need to take blood. Heard the baby's heart beat for the first time today what was fab and a very special moment for me and daddy.... 
Im now 16 weeks 6 days pregnant and now got a due date of the 26th April 2011 so all is good, hows everyone else feeling? seeing to be getting better now loosing the morning sickness and starting to feel less tied so hopefully on a up...
speak to all soon and keep me updated on your news XxCharlxX\
:cloud9:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi, was just heading on to wish you well for tomorrow mama2b! What time is your scan? i think you are 8 hours behind us at mo, not sure if you have changed your clocks yet?? Be looking forward to your update! Its so hard not to worry isn't it, i'm like you, think the worst then it can only be better surely! I'm sure everything will be fine for both of us xx Hope your OH can make it!

Your dog is lovely! what lovely big eyes! What breed is he? Can you take dogs on planes with you in the US then? They would have to go in hold over here. I forget how lucky we are that we can drive all places in the UK as it's a small island so he can come anywhere with us. He is a lurcher crossed with something else we are not sure of. Pretty certain he has collie in him. I've popped a pic of him below, when we were on holiday in cornwall this year.

Your 12 weeks tomorrow! exciting!

Charl great news that the midwife went well, it must have been magical hearing the heartbeat! Yeah lots of bloods tests for us, i'm not too bad with the neddles. Glad your started to feel better, i hear the 2nd tri is when we are supposed to glow and gain our engery back! Do you have a date for 20 week scan?
 



Attached Files:







IMG280.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## XxCharlxX

Yes due to have second scan on the 8th of December so still quite a long way off yet but cant wait as we have decided to find out the baby gender, yes hearing the baby's heart beat was amazing you had your first scan yet? yes your supposed to feel much better so hopefully be back to feeling normal agen in no time... they also say between 16 and 22 weeks i should start to feel the baby moving, what i think i can but not shore as it could be trapped gas lol


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Charl, Glad to hear your midwife visit went well. Isn't the heart beat the best sound in the world. I'm also glad to hear your symptoms are fading. It gives me hope ;).

cutelou, I am not sure how far ahead you are. When I lived in Chicago I remember it was 7 hours but now that I'm on the west coast it might be 9. My scan is at 11am and I am really hoping I don't have to go it alone. I'm nervous, but I was glad to have work today to keep my mind occupied. I know the scans will go well for both of us. I will try to post my pics when I get back. Love to see yours too. We are so close in due date. I have a feeling mine might change tomorrow though. I might be as much as 13 weeks, we shall see. Wouldn't it be great if they bumped me to 13 and I could skip ahead to 2nd tri?!! You're doggy is adorable. I love the shaggy dogs. Yes, small dogs (under 20lbs) can fly on planes here, under the seat in a carrier. My dog is 25 and very tall so he doesn't make the cut. We drive a lot of places here in California (big state) but to go to other states we usually fly. 

Good luck!! Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Cutelou, yay you're a plum today! What comes after plum? It looks like a peach, but that can't be right, that's huge!!


----------



## jessica716

1sttimemama2b said:


> Cutelou, yay you're a plum today! What comes after plum? It looks like a peach, but that can't be right, that's huge!!

Next one is a peach....wooo, im a peach tomorro then i'm a lemon by my scan next week!xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all! i'm a peach!! I've been put forward to 13 weeks exactly at my scan today! so pleased! everything is looking fine, hb 157bpm and measuring 69mm. New due date of 24th May now! Will scan in photos later today and upload them.

Mama2b hope your scan goes well today, shall check back this evening to see your update!

Jess really not long now until your scan! It takes about half an hour, i was quiet surprised!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay CuteLou! Thats so great! I can't wait to see the pics! Do you get to look at the ultrasound for 1/2 hour? That's so amazing. I bet the baby seemed so big compared to the last scan. I am so happy for you! And you're a peach!! Woohoo. Is 13 weeks 2nd tri or is it 14? I alway get confused. But then, a lot o people talk about 12 weeks too. Either way, Getting bumped up is quite cool. Was the baby moving around a lot of sleeping during the scan. I heard that some babies are so active it's hard to get a clear pic and others are sleeping and not doing much. Hard to know what's going on dow there now, I can't feel a thing.

May 24th would be my due date based on my period, so maybe I'll get bumped to the same. I was up half the night, worrying and also my husband is sick :( But only a few more hours now! Yay!! 

Jessica, a peach seems so big! For some reason I feel like a peach is bigger than a lemon. I guess it's a small peach and a large lemon ;). I honestly can't believe how quickly the time is going. We are already almost 1/3 of the way there! I feel like the time is flying by. Hopefully it slows down a bit to enjoy second tri :)


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Just had my scan. Good news and a little bad. The baby looks great and my chances for genetic abnormalities is low at this point. The bad news is that they found a uterine cyst that has a septation(sp?). I guess because of it's size and the septation they want me to go to a specialist for another ultrasound. Worst case scenario I could need surgery to remove it, or it could flip (causing lots of pain) and possibly loss of the ovary. Very rarely it could be cancer. But the Dr. seemed pretty sure it will probably be just fine, it's just something they like to keep an eye on. The chances of any of those bad things is very very low. But still, not entirely the news I was hoping for. I should hear from my regular OB today and she'll tell me where to go in the hospital to get another ultrasound. 

More good news, the baby was sleeping at first but then wokeup after a couple minutes and was moving all over the place. It was so amazing to watch! Also based on my scan they put me at 12+6 (due May 25th)which means I'd be 13 tomorrow!! But, apparently only my OB can change my due date. 

Well, I hope to post my photos soon. Can't wait to see yours cutelou!


----------



## cutelou101

It was actually such a difference! was just looking at the two together! soo much difference in 3 weeks!! Yeah half an hour i was in there, but he was doing loads of measurements i think, and i spent alot of time looking at OH and mouthing 'whats that!'. 

Think we go over to 2nd tri at 14 weeks, he/she was moving around at start, then went to sleep. I know how you feel, i was up most of the night, dream after dream.

Hope your scan went well, looking forward to the pics. I've popped mine below
 



Attached Files:







13weeks1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









13weeks2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









13weeks3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2









13weeks4.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b, i've just seen your post after writting mine. So glad baby is well and everything on the baby front is looking good. 13 weeks tomorrow is great! Sorry to hear about the cyst, hopeforlly it will be fine and they will be able to resolve it easily for you, but another worry you don't need right now. Do you know when you will be able to see the other doctor?

Its great seeing them moving about isn't it, makes it feel so real!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Thanks Cutelou! Your scans are amazing!!! I love them! I posted mine over on the tri one page but I will post here too. I am trying not to worry. I should get in ASAP for the next ultrasound because he said as the uterus expands it becomes harder to see the cyst. So I am just waiting to hear from my Dr.


----------



## jessica716

1st time mama......

Relax! I've got 2 cysts on my left ovary, my consultant just checks and measures them every 6 weeks now. They said come 20 weeks they should go, if not they can need draining but its a simple process that won't harm baby.
Very worst case they remove them when you give birth as long as they dnt get to the point where they need draining before then..

So please both your scans went well...cant wait to see bean next week! Wonder if i'll get my dates changed! Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Thanks Jessica,

That makes me feel better. I guess they just made me concerned because he said it was very large and wasn't likely to go away on it's own, and I guess because it's septated there is a higher risk of it twisting/rupturing. Do you know how large your cysts are? They didn't tell me, but it might be on my scans. Thanks for the reassurance. I guess the plus side is we'll get more scans!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies!

How we all doing this week?

Jess must be less than a week till your scan now!

X


----------



## jessica716

I was hoping you'd be on, In a right chatty mood and OH isnt here tnite....lonely me! haha

Woooo next wednesday...be 14 weeks then too (give or take depending on my scan)
hows you and bump? xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I'm doing all right, how boy you guys? Everyday I wake up and hope the m/s is gone. It's still lingering though. And when I got on the scale today I realized I have lost 6 lbs this trimester. I really hope I get my appetite back soon. Although, I'm sure I'll make up for the lbs later. I scheduled my appointment for the ultrasound/uterine specialist next week. So I will be having 2 ultrasounds that day! One from my OB as well. I thought about waiting to see the specialist another week or 2 so there's less time in between u/s's and get another opportunity to find out babies sex. But, in the end I decided I'd rather get in sooner so hopefully they can give me some good news and I can stop worrying and enjoy my Thanksgiving. Am I the only American on this thread? 

Oh, I posted my scan pic on this website for gender prediction and every single person said they thought my nub looks like a girl! I guess they have some u/s techs that post on there, as well as folks that are really into "nub theory." 

Jessica, I can't remember if you are team yellow like cutelou. But if you are interested in knowing the sex and they can't tell you at your next u/s you should post a pic on this site. 

Take care all!


----------



## jessica716

no team blue all the way (for some reason i have a feeling its a boy!) haha xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies!

Maybe I should post mine there and see what they say! Though don't think the nub is visable on my pics. 

I'm umm and arring whether to find out sex now?? I was thinking of booking scan on oh birthday at 16 weeks as think he wants to know. Imjust not sure!! 

Be nice to have a couple of scans nxt week and hopeforly put your mind at rest so you can enjoy thanksgiving! 

I'm from uk! I'm doing ok, feeling much more relaxed. Going dinner tonight with a friend, then shopping for bridesmaid dress tomorrow for July! Be 2 months from due date, so going for one bigger

do you all have any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Cutelou, you should post your pics on the site, but only if you think you want to know. Jess and I decided to venture into second tri a little early. Less scary over there, and more relevant to where we are at now. Besides, according to some of my books 2nd tri begins at 13 weeks anyway.

Dinner and shopping sounds fun. I don't have any big plans this weekend besides sleeping and hanging out with dh and my doggy. It's been a long week for both of us. I worked until 10 last night and had to be back this morning at 7 :(. Not enough time to get home and get in a good sleep. Plus dh and I were kept up all night by the neighbors baby. His room is right above ours and his parents have Bern trying to "let him cry" for months now. I don't think it's working as he'll cry for 20 mins straight. It's so annoying but not really anything we can complain about. Although I find it inconsiderate that they put the babies room there knowing where our bedroom is. So we may ha e to move our bedroom now too and let the baby have ours. K everyone! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies....had some bleeding last night so scan was moved forward...had it today.
Bean was uncooperative as ever and standing on his head...refused to let us get a good picture but he was happy and snug in there so no idea what bleeding was! xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess! I'm so happy to hear everything is okay. You had me worried when I saw your other post. I'm sure that must have been scary having the bleeding. I had some a couple weeks ago too and I was terrified. 

The good thing is that LO is ok in there!!! Yay! LOL, "standing on his head?" It sounds like you've got an acrobat in there! I hope the bleeding stops soon hon! When will you get another scan? Take care!


----------



## jessica716

My next scan on nhs is 11th Jan i'll be 21 weeks then. 

ALTHOUGH... i've booked a private scan for 7th Dec when i'm 16 weeks to find out babys sex xxx


----------



## XxCharlxX

hi all im really worried the last couple days iv felt lots of movement from the baby but today iv felt none and feeling really depressed and sad please anyone got any advice, im from uk so to late to call midwife


----------



## cutelou101

Hi charl, I've heard eating something sugery can help starting movement again. Otherwise if your worried you can try and call the materity ward as they will have mid wides there you can talk to. I'm sure everythings ok, :hugs:

jess, sorry to hear about the bleeding, but so glad the bean is doing well and is all ok! Did they manage to get pictures? The 7th is the day I was considering booking the sexing scan too!! 

Mama2b hope you have a nice relaxing weekend with oh and doggy! Must be a pain having baby above you. Hope you manage to get some better kip tonight. 

Yeah I've headed over to 2nd tri now, 1st tri didn't seem to apply anymore. Just back from picking oh up from work drinks, looking foward to shopping tomorrow. Think may go for scan but just let oh know the sex!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

How's everyone doing? Hopefully having a more enjoyable weekend than me. I came down with a nasty head cold friday night :(. Dh had been sick for over week and I thought I had avoided catching it, but then the sore throat came on. I really hope I feel better soon. One thing I'll say is either the cold symptoms are masking my ms or my ms is getting better. I emailed my boss this morning so she could try to get someone to cover me at work tomorrow. I hate having to miss work, but I don't think I'll be able to handle a 10 hour day feeling like this :(. 

Jess, how are you doing? Has the bleeding stopped? Only a couple more weeks for your private scan. It'll be so exciting if they can tell you the sex

Cutelou, did you decide whether you will book the private scan that week or not? Do you think it will be hard for OH to know the sex and not tell you? 

Char, I hope you started to feel movement again and everything is well. I haven't felt any movement at all. 

Well I have my 2 scans scheduled for tuesday but I realized it might not work. My OB appointment is at 11 and sometimes she runs 30 mins-hour late. My specialist appointment is at 1 and it's cutting it close. It might work out accept I have to have a full bladder for both. I don't think I'll be able to hold it or both so I would need to drink all that water for each one!! I am thinking about rescheduling the specialist appointment. My OB said it's not urgent and there's no rush, however, I also know if they do surgery they like to do it around now. What do you all think. Is it okay if I wait a week. By that time I'll be around 15 weeks so they may be able to tell me the sex. Otherwise I would have to wait till 20 week scan I think. But I don't want to change the appointment just based on that. It's more important to find out everything is okay with the cyst.


----------



## jessica716

Yeah bleeding stopped as suddenly as it came on...got a pic but was a rubbish one hence why looking forward to the private one! We get a dvd this time for the scan too...


1sttimemama...hope youre feeling better xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hope your feeling better mama2b! Colds really are the worst! With the bladder, i only drunk a small glass of orange before mine, and that was fine, so think you'd be ok having a glass inbetween if you need to go. Are they at the same hospital or do you need to change location?

Jess glad the bleeding stopped. You must be getting so excited about seeing the baby proberly in 2 weeks!

He'll be fine knowing, and me not knowing. He is great at keeping secrets about presents and things, and always sends me off scent! We are going to have a 'code word' for if i just really do want to know the truth. I may change my mind by the scan anyway. Just hoping the sonographer is ok with just telling one


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I'm feeling absolutely miserable today and took the day off. I really feel like I could use a couple more days off but I just don't want to miss the work. And I'm irritated because my boss has me working the day after Thanksgiving. Most people get this day off. But what can I do? This is really a miserable cold and not being able to take anything really stinks. I hope you all are able to avoid getting sick for the next 6 1/2 months. 

I guess I will keep both appointments tomorrow but my instructions for the 2nd ultrasound say I should drink 3-4 8oz glasses of fluids!! That is SO much! So maybe I should see if I can move the second appointment back a bit. I will call and see. The appointments aren't in the same hospital but they are close (about 2 blocks apart). If I am late I can blame my OB. She's so bad about being late, but I figure maybe she's off delivering babies so I never say anything. 

I'm going to get back to laying on the couch and blowing my nose :(


----------



## cutelou101

That's a lot of fluid to drink! Hopeforly you will make it to both appointments ok xx

sorry the colds getting you down, it's terrible not being able to take anything. I had rotten cold at 6 weeks and took 2 days off as just couldn't work with it as couldn't take anything! Bit rubbish bout getting you to work day after thanks giving, is it a Friday? 

Found a small lump in my left boob, bit worried but know they ate common in pregnancy. Going to try and get appointment for docs, but needs to be after work which is bit harder as rather a lady doc.

Any signs of a bump mama2b?

How's your bump coming along jess?

Charl how are you? X


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Thank Cutelou, and I am sorry about your lump. I'm sure it's fine, but it's good to get checked anyway. It's amazing the lumps and bumps and cysts that come up during pregnancy. 

I'm stilling feeling terrible but I called the Dr's office and the nurse said it's ok to take sudafed. So I am trying that. I have a short day at work tomorrow. Go in the AM to drive the LO to school and then pick her up in the afternoon to work the evening shift. Hopefully with work and the 2 appointments it won't be too much. 

Thanksgiving in on Thursday so most people have a 4 day weekend. But I have to work Friday. 

No bump yet really. I feel like I look exactly the same as I have since 6 weeks. Although my DH says I look bigger. I think my uterus must be growing out of my pubic cavity because I have to pee FAR less frequently now. And my ms seemed to turn a major corner. I still have moments of nausea but my appetites been a bit better. Thank god because I don't think I could handle this head cold and ms :(

How bout you ladies on the bump front! Post your pics. I would love to see them! Give me inspiration ;)


----------



## cutelou101

How did it go today mama2b? Hope your colds a bit better for you xx

I'll take my bump pic tomorrow, I'm quiet bumping by evening, the food I think!! Wearing baggy clothes to work as students are terrible for saying what they think and not planning to tell classes till after christmas


----------



## jessica716

Will get OH to take one for me and will post it up tomorrow!!

Lou...you should post another one up so we can see how its developing!!

:hugs: hope your feelin better 1sttimemama xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

I'll do same when oh gets home tomorrow and post it up! I'm inbetween trousers, normal size 10 too tight and maternity size 10 too big, so I'm going with a belt! Think I need a pair of over the bump for now.

Be great to see how much it's changed jess! Can people tell?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey guys! 
All in all my appointments went really well. Apparently I was wrong about having an u/s at my OB. And she says I don't have another one with her. But I don't think I get another one with the genetic screening place so I have no idea where I go for my 20 week scan. I'll have to find out. Mr Dr. said I am looking really small but she wasn't too concerned about it. Hopefully as my appetite comes back I'll gain back the weight I lost from m/s and put on some more this trimester. She did firm up my due date as May 24th! So I am exactly 14 weeks today!! The only bad thing is that my blood pressure was elevated so I have to go back and get it checked again. Kind of scary but maybe it was because I was nervous for my 2nd appointment or the cold medicine I took.

The 2nd appointment went really well. The tech took a lot of time doing an external and vaginal ultrasound. She said my cysts (there are 2) are a lot smaller than they initially thought, she said she's seen a lot worse and that it's nothing "scary." So I feel really relieved about that. I guess they'll just keep an eye on it for my next scan (whenever and wherever that is). She also was able to tell me about the sex!!! I was really surprised when she said BOY!!! I had just convinced myself it was a girl I think. My DH who was initially hoping for a boy was actually a little surprised/disappointed too I think. But we will be happy as long as he is healthy. And I am getting excited thinking about a boy now. Although it's not 100% she did see and show us the penis, so it seemed pretty convincing. Now I am anxious to have my next scan to confirm!! 

I am still feeling quite sick but I am working for just a few hours tonight and a long 10 hour day tomorrow and then I have Thursday off for Turkey Day. I really hope I feel better tomorrow. I thought my MS was gone for good but then I threw up this morning. But I think it had a lot to do with the cold I have. 

I am a little sad I don't really have a bump to share. I feel like I look so tiny for 3 1/2 months. I wonder if I'll stay tiny throughout. My sister is more petite than me. She weighed 100lbs before getting pregnant and now she HUGE!! Of course when you are petite it always shows more I think. 

Can't wait to see your bump pics!!


----------



## cutelou101

So glad your scans went well! A little boy! How lovely!!! Maybe as you appitite increases again you'll start putting it on and showing. Only I can tell mine, I wore tight t shirt to work and don't think anyone can tell.

Have you found out where you go for 20 week scan?

Hope you have nice thanksgiving tomorrow! Have you have any nice plans? 

Jess have you got your bump pic?

I've taken mine but just won't upload at mo


----------



## jessica716

nope not had a chance bt will defo do tomorro as finish work at 1pm xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey guys! I scheduled my 19 week scan! I go on Dec 28th. It's going to be so hard to wait over a month for another scan! But I guess I don't have much of a choice unless I want to fork over extra dough for a private one. I'm sure I won't be able to convince DH to do that. So, we'll have to wait and see. I am still having some doubts that the ulstrasound was correct in saying I have a little boy in there. It's just so soon and so easy to make a mistake, but on the other hand she sees a million ultrasounds, so maybe she knows what she's talking about. Either way I'm trying not to take her answer as final. 

Work today is brutal, my m/s came back again and my cold is lingering. Plus, the little one I watch is just as sick as me and doesn't want to cooperate. Counting the minutes till I get to go home! I am making a cheesecake tonight and tomorrow we are going to our friends restaurant for thanksgiving dinner. It should be really good since a chef will be preparing the meal. I'm glad I don't have to cook the whole thing myself.

Take care ladies!


----------



## XxCharlxX

hi all 
got a couple baby bump pics, 
this is my bump last week (17 weeks pregnant)
 



Attached Files:







149249_465549743790_570078790_5907755_1576153_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









149653_464216613790_570078790_5893238_3164853_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









151078_464216338790_570078790_5893233_30641_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Wow Charl! Awesome bump! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cutelou101

Great bump charl! It's looking lovely!! When did you start to show proper? 

I'll try get mine up tomorrow too, phone being pain and camera has died

28th not too long, with thanksgiving and Xmas hopefoly it fly by for you!

Scan all confimed for 7th, and 20 week on on 7th jan! 

Not sure when to go "public" on things like fb. Think may wait till 20 weeks. 2 of my friends have put up they are expecting last 2 days, and both due in June.

When's everyone going public? Or you just leaving it? X


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

We have the same due date now Cutelou! Although it seems rare that people actually deliver on their due date these days. My Dr. said the date is give or take 2 weeks anyway. 

As for going public on fb, my DH said "absolutely not!" He thinks it's better to tell people in person (or at lease on the phone) and those that we aren't close with can find out word of mouth. I sort of see what he's saying. I'm sure eventually people will find out and post on our pages. But as of right now pretty much everyone I told has been instructed to keep it quiet. I don't really think there's anything wrong with announcing on facebook, but I respect and understand what DH says about it. If I were to do it I probably would have already done it after the 14 week scan. I will tell you a really sad story though, one of DH's male friends impregnated his girlfriend and posted her ultrasound pic on FB announcing he would be a daddy. She was very early in her first trimester and she ended up choosing to have an abortion!! Can you imagine. He took the pic down eventually, but only after everyone congratulated him. I would have been so mad if I was his girlfriend!


----------



## cutelou101

That's a terribly sad story, hisgirlfriend must have found that so hard to do especially after it was annoched.

I think I would have done it at 12 week scan if we hadn't lost the twins, even though we are past that date now. Just don't want to get the congrats from people you don't really speak too much then have to somehow explain via fb if something happened. My mum is under strict instructions to still keep quiet, as she wanted to tell all. Think somehow it's going round work too which is annoying as I have only td close people and management.

Think I'll tell extended family via Xmas cards with a pic inside, which I think would be nice


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Lou! 

I can understand your hesitation in announcing to the world. Are you going to try to wait for 20 weeks to tell work? I think an xmas card with a pic is a lovely way to tell family. 

I think I may have felt my first movements/quickening, but I know it's kind of soon so maybe it's just gas. It felt like bubbles, but it was pretty high up so maybe it wasn't LO. At my appointment yesterday my OB pointed out how high my uterus is now. It feels so hard now and just since my scan yesterday I started to feel like I'm showing more. Even my boss said she thinks I am today! I had a lot of tightness in my belly in first tri and it went away for a few weeks but came back today. It feels like I did too many sit ups. When I stretch up it feels really sore/tight. So I think my uterus must be going through a growth spurt or something lol. I might take a pic tomorrow. I haven't taken a belly pic yet because I feel like it hasn't changed much. But it's probably just too gradual to notice. I should start now I think :)


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies...

1sttimemama... Its not too early i have felt little bean move....only twice but it was defiatley baby...even rang midwife to ask if she thought it was and she said it definatly sounded like it! 

Lou.... My scans are 7th dec and 11th Jan,...
As for announcing we told everyone at 9.5 when we had the private scan... As far as i'm concerned my issue was baby making it down the tube and baby has done that!
I dont want to spend all my time worrying and thinking about what went wrong last time so i gave in and announced it.... 
I posted pic on facebook that week too but only so limited people could see it.

Everyone knows now though as my target was to make it to 10 weeks... Baby did that so next thing is to get to v-day.... :happydance: less than 10 weeks and our babys would have a good chance of surviving out in the world! How strange does that seem! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Mama2b and Jess. Thats a good idea jess with just some who can see it.

Can't believe we are only 10 weeks until V Day!! Must be end of Jan as we are all due within 2 days of each other i think?

Not too sure if felt baby move, nothing to be sure was anything! Can't wait to feel it though! Not too early though mama2b, so it could have been.

Think they pains you have are ligimate pains, are they worst as you stand and move? I had them at the weekend while shopping, quiet painful, but everything streching on the inside


----------



## jessica716

iv got pains today, feels like im being stretched from every angle! The joys of pregnancy xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

My friend who has just had her baby said it's just the start of the aches and pains!! But it's all worth it!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

jessica716 said:


> iv got pains today, feels like im being stretched from every angle! The joys of pregnancy xxxx

Yes! That's exactly how it feels. I guess your right, Lou, it's ligament pains. It is of course worth it in the end. I am starting to worry about getting big and the pressure it will put on my body. I am petite (5'2) with big boobs so I already have back pain. It's a lot of weight to put on my frame. My boobs are also still really sore. I'm really going to have to slow down as I start to get bigger. I tend to move at a really fast pace and I already have needed to slow it down. I was walking the little one I watch yesterday and pushing her stroller up a hill. I had to stop like 3 times to catch my breath. She kept saying "go, go, go!" I'm like "I need to rest!" I think it's also the cold I'm getting over and the temps are chillier lately too. I hope my blood pressure has gone back down. I'm supposed to get it checked again soon. I really hope that doesn't persist. I know some women end up having to be on bed rest because of it!! Could you imagine?!


----------



## cutelou101

Hopeforly it will settle down, bed rest would just drive you mad. Think they do a back support for pregnancy so maybe invest in one early to try and prevent any SPD coming on, esp as you already suffer from back pain. Maybe have word with OB/midwife of your concern and see what she says. 

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yes, I'll have to talk to OB next time. I know I need to do less lifting. I still pick up the 2 year old from time to time. I have to say, she is so cute about the baby. I ask her what's in my tummy and she says "baby" and then she points to her tummy and says "baby in there." I tell her "no, but maybe someday." :) Yesterday the evening sitter came to relieve me and when I asked her "guess whose here?" she said "your baby!" She was so excited that maybe she'd get to meet my baby. I've shown ehr scan pics too and she gets really excited and gives me a big smile and hug. It's so sweet I want to cry. 

Well my cheesecakes are done (I made one blueberry and one carmel apple) and I am getting ready to go stuff myself. Took a zofran so hopefully the m/s won't keep me from eating yummy food! I really have a lot going on in my tummy today. I felt the bubbles again and it was after I went to the bathroom so I think it's LO!!! I didn't expect to feel it this early. It could still be gas though :)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jessica716

1sttimemama2b said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> iv got pains today, feels like im being stretched from every angle! The joys of pregnancy xxxx
> 
> Yes! That's exactly how it feels. I guess your right, Lou, it's ligament pains. It is of course worth it in the end. I am starting to worry about getting big and the pressure it will put on my body. I am petite (5'2) with big boobs so I already have back pain. It's a lot of weight to put on my frame. My boobs are also still really sore. I'm really going to have to slow down as I start to get bigger. I tend to move at a really fast pace and I already have needed to slow it down. I was walking the little one I watch yesterday and pushing her stroller up a hill. I had to stop like 3 times to catch my breath. She kept saying "go, go, go!" I'm like "I need to rest!" I think it's also the cold I'm getting over and the temps are chillier lately too. I hope my blood pressure has gone back down. I'm supposed to get it checked again soon. I really hope that doesn't persist. I know some women end up having to be on bed rest because of it!! Could you imagine?!Click to expand...

Snap i'm 5'2 with 32dd boobs (fake though :blush: )

Since getting pregnant i've had awful backache and such a sore tummy from all random aches and pains.. But it'll be worth it in the end xxx


----------



## cutelou101

I'm 5ft 3in with 32DD, well now 32EE! Though gone up one back size!

Think being slim to start with will help us all as less weight in end. Just gotta hope the boobs don't go too big! Mine just don't seem to stop growing!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

jessica716 said:


> Snap i'm 5'2 with 32dd boobs (fake though :blush: )
> 
> Since getting pregnant i've had awful backache and such a sore tummy from all random aches and pains.. But it'll be worth it in the end xxx

Nice! (About having big girls, not the back pain:cry:) Mine were 30G :cry: pre-pregnancy and now I'm probably a 32GG!!!! They are HUGE!!! And all natural. I thought about reduction for years, but decided to wait till after having kids because I wanted to be able to breastfeed and I knew I would probably need to have a revision after kids anyway. We'll see how it goes after #1 I may not make it through another pregnancy with these things. I have had neck/shoulder/low back pain for years. I also get headache from the neck pain I believe. I might have to have surgery after this pregnancy, if I want to be able to pick up LO. 

Well I took a bump pic, but my DH only took one and I feel like I just look like a fatty. Maybe I'll take another one and post. There is a little bump there now I think.


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah post it up! Think my one makes me look like a fatty!! Guess it's used to being slim!

I'll get oh to take one in a bit and post too!

Think they can get smaller once given birth or stopped breast feeding. Know my friends went smaller than before.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

cutelou101 said:


> I'm 5ft 3in with 32DD, well now 32EE! Though gone up one back size!
> 
> Think being slim to start with will help us all as less weight in end. Just gotta hope the boobs don't go too big! Mine just don't seem to stop growing!

HAHAHA what a coincidence we're all in the petite big booby club. I was by no means skinny before (very curvy), but I was in the normal range. My sister weighed 100lbs and she got HUGE with pregnancy. SO, we'll see what happens to me. I'm looking forward to having a bump to take peoples attention away from my twins. Although they seem to be growing simultaneously. I might be a J cup before too long :dohh:


----------



## cutelou101

Wonder what size they go up too????

I was always slim on top, with big ladies, and curvy botto
. My top and bottom have always been a dress size or more different!


----------



## cutelou101

Right here goes my bump picture, it is in the evening after dinner so a little smaller in the morning. Last one is my morning bump. Feel like i just look bit fat! Posted my first bump pic for comparison. 11 weeks to 14 weeks
 



Attached Files:







DSC00635.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









14weeks1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









14 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessica716

Ok ladies...

I've tried to find a pic that shows my stomach before i got pregnant..

But i didnt have anything that was *ahem* suitable :blush:

The closest i've got is when i had my tattoo done just after my ectopic so stomach was still slightly bloated..i normally have a 6pac...but alas...no more!!

https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/3857/tattoogc.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I've also got a new one which i took yesterday.. (excuse the marks from my tights..i havent managed to find maternity ones yet!! and my normal ones are now cutting off my circulation!!haha)

https://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4046/14weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Cute lil bumps ladies! For some reason I thought mine was really small, but looking at yours, now I guess not so much. Mine is sort of like a cross between the two bumps. I have filled in on my upper abdomen but then I also have a little bump on the bottom I guess. I still feel like it's not very cute looking at all. It almost goes in a bit at my belly button, so I feel like I have a double bump almost. But it's easy to be critical of ones own body. I will try to post a pic this weekend. It's so neat to see how every bump looks different. 

I had a good turkey day! I ate a lot of good food! But I was outside a little bit too long. It was nice in the sun, probably in the 50's. But then we walked the doggies on the beach by the restaurant where we ate and it was really chilly. My doggy had fun, but I caught a chill and have been under 5 blankets ever since. I'm not quite over my cold I guess. Wishing I had tomorrow off so I could have a 4 day weekend with DH.

Oh I wanted to ask you ladies your ages. I'm 29. My Birthday is June 11 so right around my due date. So, hopefully I'll deliver before my 30th! Best BDay present I could imagine :)


----------



## jessica716

im 23, my birthdays march15th so wll be having a birthday/baby shower xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

I'm 27, birthday 10th jan so defbe 28 by the time baby comes!

Glad you had a good turkey day!!


----------



## jessica716

haha my bump looks like its expanded overnight compared to the pic i put on here already! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

I've just stuffed my face at a meal out, i've just had to undo my jeans so bump could fit in! Its the first time ever that i don't need a belt with my jeans!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I haven't bern wearing a belt for weeks! I felt like being comfy at work today, so I put on my maternity cords and they are still way too big! Keep having to pull them up, but at least they are comfy. Yesterday I wore leggings (non maternity) and they were digging into belly all day! Only 4 more hours of work till the weekend!! Might have to shop for some maternity leggings , etc this weekend. 

Any fun weekend plans ladies?


----------



## cutelou101

Not much fun plans for me. Got nieces 'tea' tomorrow (sandwiches, snacks and cakes etc) . It's her tenth birthday so gotta wrap
pressie

snow forecasted for Tuesday!

Any doing anything nice?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hope you ladies had a good weekend! Mine was nice and pretty relaxing. I ran out of my nausea pills on sat and they couldn't refill until Monday for some reason. So I had to go without yesterday and I felt sick all day, but no puking. I really am starting to wonder when this dumb m/s will end! But today I had a pill and felt great. I wish I didn't need them anymore. And DH gives me a hard time for taking a pill, but it's better than being sick and unable to eat anything all day. 

Rough week at work this week. I have to be there every morning at 7am :(. Today I worked till 5:30 but I got to take a little nap during the day, which I really needed. I asked my boss again if she could cut back my hours. I was more specific this time and said no more than 40 hours and no more than 10 hours in a day. We'll see what she says. The good news is I will have some time off at Christmas, but I will still have to go in and do some work. So I am looking forward to that time off. 

Man I can't believe I have to wait another 4 weeks (tomorrow) for my next ultrasound!! How will I make it?! I really hope LO starts moving regularly so I can at least get some reassurance everything is okay. Are you ladies looking forward to you scans? You don't have to wait quite as long ;)


----------



## jessica716

a week today until my scan...yey.
Got midwife appointment next monday.
Laid up in bed today and yesterday will tummy bug woke up this morning with a searing pain behind my right eye...think im dehydrated hence the horrid headaches! :( xxxx hope your all feeling better than me! Was going to attempt work today but would be working until 9pm and not the best thing if im already this bad xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hope you're feeling better Jessica! That sounds horrible. 

Yay, orange today!


----------



## cutelou101

Yay we are all oranges!!

Hope your feeling better jess xx 

Midwife and scan for me next tuesday :happydance:

No work for me, its closed cause of the snow!! we never shut soo was a pleasent surpise, though the snow is really bad so doubt i should have risked it with bump


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies!

How are we all doing this week? I've been snowed in, just keeps falling on us. The good thing though is no work, just stuck in. Think i'm going to put up my christmas tree today and start feeling festive!


----------



## jessica716

hey! I'm feeling a bit better although still tired! I'm afraid to say ive had to make it into work this week as i'm skint and won't get paid for time off! Got a full weekend off though....very excited for that! Not long till our scans! Xxxxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Glad you're feeling better Jess. Too bad about the work. Getting snowed in sounds great Lou, too bad it doesn't snow here, lol. I'm so excited your ultrasounds next week. Lou have you decided if you or Dh will find out the sex? Jess are you still thinking boy?

I just got a call from my Dr. following up about the ultrasound I had a couple weeks ago. She said the cysts look totally fine, but they found that the placenta is close to the cervix. It's called placenta previa and I guess it usually resolves on it's own. If it doesn't I may have bleeding and may have to deliver early via c-section. So, from one thing to the next. I'm not too worried though as OB didn't seem too concerned. The good news is I'll get to have an extra ultrasound in 3rd trimester to check on it!

I'm absolutely exhausted from this week and having to be at work everyday at 7am! I can't wait for the weekend and sleeping in!


----------



## cutelou101

Glad to hear your starting to feel better, you must be looking forward to the weekend!! 

All the schools around here have been shut for at least last 3 days, it's up to our knees. Oh has had to make it to work though, but did take so
e holiday one day.

Can't believe it's 3 days till our scans and 16 weeks! Seems to be going much faster since out of 1st tri


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b, oh is finding out, they are putting in an envolope for us. I have yet to decide whether to know or not!!

Good news that the cysts are ok - hopeforly the placenta will sort itself out. It's good to try and not worry, lookalike they are taking good care of you xx

car is still covered, not bothered to dig it out. Bit dangerous walking the dog as he acts like a big kid just running, and it's all icey!! But it is very pretty


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

cutelou101 said:


> Hi mama2b, oh is finding out, they are putting in an envolope for us. I have yet to decide whether to know or not!!
> 
> Good news that the cysts are ok - hopeforly the placenta will sort itself out. It's good to try and not worry, lookalike they are taking good care of you xx
> 
> car is still covered, not bothered to dig it out. Bit dangerous walking the dog as he acts like a big kid just running, and it's all icey!! But it is very pretty


Yeah, I'm not too worried. I just talked to my sister (whose 9 months) and she had the same thing and it fixed itself. It's funny how we have that and the cysts in common, makes me wonder if it's genetic component or just a coincidence. I hope I am as lucky as her to not have any stretch marks. Her belly is HUGE. I am surprised at how well she's feeling, or maybe she just doesn't complain as much as me ;). 

Okay, are you all thinking about names yet?

I had a ton of boy names but had to switch gears and put them on the back burner when we had our last u/s


Here are some of our favorites: Cameron, Dylan, Alexander, Ethan, Eli. what do ya'll think of Dylan Alexander. Do you like that spelling of Dillon?


----------



## cutelou101

That's strange how your sister had it too, but hopeforly it will sort itself out like your sister. I like the spelling of Dylan that way, Eli is on our list so far. We have got up to G in the baby book so far. Got names like Finn, brogan, Eli so far. Should have full boys and girls list down by end of weekend before the scan!

Has your sister Been using any type of mosteriser to stop the strench marks? I've Bern using dermamum morning and night so far.

Any nice plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I can't believe we are almost 4 months!!! I feel like time is flying by! I'll check with my sister about creams, but I've heard you pretty much either get stretch marks or not. I haven't bene using anything besides regular moisturizer. I bought some coco butter for stretch marks but it smells bad and the pump doesn't work (can' be bothered to return). 

You girls are so lucky to don't have morning sickness. I keep trying not to take my pill and hoping I'll feel better. This morning I tried to go out to a next breakfast with DH and as soon as I started eating I want to puke. Not fun! 

Anyway, the name thing is tougher than I thought. It's hard for me and DH to agree on our favorites.


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah we are currently highlighting in the book the ones either of us like then going to try and sort them. It's so hard to agree!! I like Morgan, also was our hotel name in new York for the cycle we concieved on.

Must be so hard for you still having the sickness, hope it goes for you soon. Mine went at 14 weeks, just the occasional sick feeling in the morning. Only thing for me now is I can't eat veg, all I want is bad dinners!!

Have you got any names you and dh have both agreed on?? 

Can't believe almost 4 months!!

How's the bumps coming along


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies!

Been working late shift the past week hence not been on much.
Woooo earlies this week the joys of being up at 5am!

We've already chosen names...

Conor james and niamh jasmine

(got a family tradition either all our first of middle names start with j... Not sure why but thought it was nice to do seeing as though baby wll be having OH's surname...although caught him looking at engagement rings so by the sounds of it i may hav his name too soon!)

We're pretty much set on them 2 names but we have got others we still like 

Bumps starting to fill out at the top now too. How are you all doing? Xxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Very exciting jess!! Wonder when he's planning it?? Lovely names, be nice to keep the tradition going. 1 day till our scans now!! 

Wrapped some christmas presents today, bumps pretty much the same, I just look a bit fat, rather than preggers!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey! 

Jess, sorry to hear about all the work.. 5am is early, I thought 6 am was rough. 

Nice names! And congrats on narrowing them down this soon. My sister is naming her boy Connor. I think it'll be Connor Ryan or Connor Matthew. We'll see. I like the girl name, but I've never heard it before, how is it pronounced? That's great news about catching OH looking for rings! Maybe he'll pop the questions over the holidays?!

We have a list of names for both but I think we are going to wait till baby comes to decide and we'll narrow the list down once we have our scan.

I am excited for you both to have your scans this week! 

Well, this is the first weekend in a while where I felt like my old self. I actually wasn't too exhausted/sick to want to have friends over. So we have several people over for a crab feast (it's the start of crab season here). It was so delicious and I had a fun time. Only bummer is being left with a mess, but that's okay because Dh is on it :). I really hope this means I'm turning a corner and will have more and more normal feeling days. I did take my medicine yesterday morning, but I am going to try to go without today and hope or the best. 

As for my bump...It's still pretty small and looks like bloat. Some of my friends say they see it and others say I don't even look pregnant. But, maybe they are just being nice. I def see it but it's pretty well hidden under clothes. Just when I wear tight things it's pretty noticeable, but it still doesn't look like a baby bump really. Hopefully the next month it will come out. I thought for sure by Christmas, but now I'm not so sure. How bout you guys?


----------



## jessica716

niamh is the irish spelling of the name 'nieve' or 'neve' ...i just like to be different!!

Hes admitted hes planning to propose sometime before my birthday in march...haha wonder when though!!

So excited for seeing bean on tues...not long now....midwife tomorrow for bloods 

possible i've got spd though so might have to be referred for physio :nope:


----------



## cutelou101

My bump is all below my belly button so just looks like bloated tummy. I'm just not sure when I'll be bumpy, thinking wAy after 20 weeks now.

Bless him, wonder when he'll do it??

Midwife on Tuesday for me

mama2b glad your starting to get some more normal days, hopeforly turn to more normal to sick ones. Sounds like you had a nice time xx

we have done the boys names, just girls to go. Going to narrow them down the decide when bubs here


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Good luck at your scans tomorrow ladies! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kristine30

Hello...I'm due on the 31st May, so 15 weeks tomorrow and so excited +)
xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi kristine, welcome and congrats!! 

How have you been finding it so far? Any bump yet?


----------



## jessica716

hi kristine! Hope you and bump are well!

..... Well had my midwife appointment....god she is miserable! Haha.... Listened to little beans heartbeat again and got lectured about sitting with my legs crossed! Boooring!

Looking forward to scan time tomorrow....you excited lou??

Can't stop eating at the moment! Haha i'm going to be fat as well as pregnant at the rate i'm going!


----------



## cutelou101

whats wrong with having your legs crossed? i've to the midwife joy tomorrow!! 

Yes very excited now, ummming and erring whether to find out sex or not, but either way can't wait to see bean!

He he! its not just you, i had beans on toast for lunch, followed by a packet of squares and 2 big triangle of tolberlone!!! I just can't stomach healthy food, i'm going to be a ton!!


----------



## jessica716

if you have your legs crossed it will apparently give you pain as you get bigger in your lower back and hips due to bad posture. As ive already started getting back pain and hip pain i have to use a gym ball when im lounging about at home to sit on as it'll help with improving posture and that helps baby get in the right place for giving birth too....random or what!!

yey beann!! :happydance: sooo excited for tomorrow... OH is excited as he couldnt make the last private one and epu were absolute arseholes on my 13 week scan and didnt give us piccies or let us see bean properly xxx


----------



## cutelou101

So you have to sit on a gym ball?? surely that can't be comfy for that long as no back support and can't really relax and watch telle!!

Thats great he's excited!! hopeforly NHS be better at your 20 week one so you get a anouther good look too!! Mines at 12.50, whens yours?


----------



## jessica716

i know...apparently it centres your posture.... sod that! when im at home and not sat at a desk i want to be comfy not sat on a gym ball!!

mines at 4pm :happydance:
hoping bean behaves so can see if beans a boy or girl!! xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Wonder if it's easy to tell by us, or if you need to be a professional!!

Can't believe it's comeround so quick.

Have you felt any movement? Think I might have felt something last week. Felt like a worm moving inside me!


----------



## jessica716

haha wormy baby!! :happydance:

Had some funny little flutters just over a week ago and nothing since :nope:

hopefully i'll notice it more soon...can't wait!! 

You decided if you're going to give in and find out yet? haha xx


----------



## cutelou101

Na still not sure!! Just really don't know at all!! 

Do you think it's going to be boy still?

Thinking it could only be baby, as so weird!! Be nice when we feel it more. Just felt it once. I try poking it to try and get a reaction from it!!!


----------



## jessica716

haha i do that sometimes...quick poke to see if i get one back...

i find that its more when im in bed especially if i lie on my stomach...must be babys way of telling me to stop squashing him!!

Yeah i think its a boy but OH thinks girl!


----------



## cutelou101

I wake up in morning now and on my side I have a lop sided bump!! Ha ha! Least I'm not alone with the poking! Not worked yet!!

I keep going from boy to girl, to boy to girl!! I have mo idea at all!! But don't mind either way

how do you plan to try and sleep on side? I have no control and just sleep front, back, side etc!!


----------



## jessica716

i dont try haha... i sleep on my front and then if i roll over in my sleep well...theres not much you can do about it!!

I think as we get bigger we'll find a comfy position (or baby will) and we'll be stuck with that position... 

As for the lopsided bump i have that in the morning if im on my side...so funny!! xx

I dont mind what bean is either....just excited to know for sure...but even if they tell me i'm not sure i'll 100% believe them until my 20 week scan..knowing my luck they'll get it wrong xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah Ive heard that some change, but if boy more likely they are right!

Just trying to finish the girls names off in the book. Up to J, just watching peep show before we start again!!

Guess that's how it work, not sure how'll I'll get to kip though as I like to fall alseep on belly

the lopsided bump is so weird. Has your bump grown much more?


----------



## jessica716

it'll probably be belly/side ...recovery position style...haha

bumps filling out more now, starting to fill out higher up gradually...

what times peep show on??? xx did you watch last weeks when she was giving birth?! xx


----------



## cutelou101

It's on Fridays I think, just watching last Fridays one on sky plus. Yeah saw that episode! OH said he worried about being there when he watches it on tv, but did tell him it's dramatised!

Not sure mines got any bigger, think it still goes in at belly button,


----------



## jessica716

mines still mainly lower down belly button and below but gradually starting to fill out... midwife said all looked good and normal (whats normal in pregnancy) when she listened to babys hb today xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah wonder what they consider 'normal' to be!!

Be nice to hear hb tomorrow. Only got 1 main question, have red lumpy rash on arms and back, and rash on boob. Doc had no idea what it was, think I found it online, but want midwife to confirm


----------



## jessica716

that doesnt sound the best...is it itchy?? xxx

Have your boobs grown? I was sat at work today literally popped out of my bra...haha luckily no one saw...bra shopping time i think!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

It's really ichy, so bad, so hard to sleep at night with it. Rash just seems to be spreading really!!

God the've grown, one chest size and 2cup sizes. Got mine from mothercare. Have you been measured since preggo? Ha ha! Least no one saw!!


----------



## jessica716

nope not been measured...to be honest i didnt think they'd grow....

before the boob job i was a 32a, now im a 32dd...well i was at least... now i'm falling out of a 32dd...haha

Guess its time to get measured again....more bloody money on bras...i had to kit myself out with a whole new underwear drawer in november last year when i had them done! haha xx


----------



## cutelou101

Mine were 32dd, now 34e. I have brought mothercare 2 pack, one light one dark. Bloody expensive, ESP as know they will grow again!!

Spose they would grow even with the In
plants in, as still get hormones so you could get much bigger!! You might have gone up to an E! I had gone up cup size by 6 weeks!! They just grew!!!

Hopeforly you can put your underwear away, then bring it back out next year


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess and Lou! I am dying to know how your appointments went!!!


----------



## jessica716

I put a post with pics in 2nd tri... I'm having a little boy!! :happydance: xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi just back home, went out to see suede as oh birthday. Alls good, great scan!! Only thing is a fainted at gym today!! I have low bp! Will
post pics tomorrow 

Congrats jess on your little boy!! Just what you thought xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay, good news about the scan. Scary about fainting. Have you ever fainted before? Could you tell the sex from the scan? Did OH find out?


----------



## cutelou101

No never fainted before, was very scary. Just all of a sudden couldn't see, then just blacked out. They did finerly see, took a lot of poking as baby was upside down and legs crossed!! But oh knows


----------



## jessica716

oooh so OH knows but not you.... Do you think you'll end up asking him at some point??

Wll... Me and OH decided to get a curry last night to celebrate and now i'm off work with a very upset tummy! Not my day today! Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, do you think it will be hard for oh to keep it secret. Will he tell anyone else? I would never be able to keep it secret or let oh know without me. Way too curious. 

Sorry you're not feeling well today Jess. I live spicy food too but I usually get heartburn after eating it these days. Is you ms back?

I started out day 3 of no nausea drugs feeling very sick, Came to work and vomited:(. Actually when I felt it coming on I popped a pill in mouth but it was too late. By the time it dissolved my head was in the toilet. Felt a little better after but still not great. Really hope this ends soon. It's a rainy day today. Counting down less than 3 weeks til my scan :)


----------



## jessica716

MS has gone....just curry gave me a poorly tummy...so back to work tomorrow for me!! haha

Hope your ms eases soon xx


----------



## cutelou101

Na he's really good, he'll enjoy pretending to slip up to people! I think I know what it is 

sorry your tummy not been well today, pics lookgreat in 2nd tri! Need to upload mine on here!

Sori you ms still bad mama2b :hugs: hopeforly you'll come out other side soon. That 3 weeks will fly by!! Xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Guess I'm the only one still in the ms club. I would like to cancel my membership but they won't let me :(. 

Lou, what do you think it is then? Will we all be team blue? Or do you think your team pink? It's so exciting to think about it being a surprise. Maybe you should wait til the end since you waited this long. 

We will be half way there in 3 weeks!!!!!! Can you believe 
it? I'm not ready yet. We are planning to rearrange our house and start to get babies room ready over the holiday. But dh is interviewing for a job out of state so there a chance we may move!! Kind of worried about moving right now but it might be better for lo because the cost of living is way cheaper there and we could have a bigger place. We shall see.


----------



## jessica716

We're moving end of march...:nope: not great timing but has to be done!!
Half way in 3 weeks...seems scary! haha... In 8 weeks we're at V-Day :happydance:


----------



## cutelou101

I'm thinking team blue at the mo. May cave at 20 weeks!

Can't believe we are almost 20 weeks, and 8 weeks till V day!! Seem still so unreal. Need to start planning things I think.

Ate the moves far ladies?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

We would move 1500 miles and 4 states away (from San Francisco, California to Austin, Texas)!!! Really scary to think about, but I'd rather do it now than in May! How far are you moving in March Jessica? I guess the good news about moving while pregnant is I won't have to make up excuses to not lift anything. But it's a little crazy to think about up and leaving all of our friends. 

Oh darn, I have a sore throat today, I really hope I'm not coming down with another cold :(. 

8 weeks to Vday seems so soon! I wonder when we will really start to show. I wear baggy clothes but even if I wore tight ones I think people would just think I put on a few. But I can tell my belly is getting bigger for sure. Just not a real bump yet.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Okay! Since you all showed you mine, I felt compelled. Here's my 16 week bump pic. The first one is at and angle that makes it look a little bigger. The last pic is of my sis at 8 months. 

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo1-1.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo2-1.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo-2.jpg

Do I look small or huge? I can't even tell anymore. I feel huge some days but others I think I'm still so small. Esp compared to some of the bump pics I see.


----------



## cutelou101

def nice and rounded, def see a bump coming along there! wow big move for you then, but as you say better now than when you are very big. You can just point and tell people what needs doing!

Here's couple of my pictures from the scan ladies
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 9.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









16 weeks 8.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0









16 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessica716

awr little baba, gorgeous lou xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies!

Hows your weekend been? Been up to anythign nice?

Have you started to buy anything for the baby yet? 

Do you feel baby move much? 

Lou
x


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey there girls!

Lou your pics are awesome!

I've had some ups and downs this weekend. I got sick last night after going out to dinner. Don't think I'll be going back to that restaurant anytime soon. The worst part is it was spicy food and my throat it all sore and burned now :(. I'm still trying to stay off the medicine but what ends up happening is I feel the nausea turning to a pukey feeling and I pop a pill right away, only to get sick seconds/minutes later. So I don't know if any of the pill gets absorbed but the pharmacist says I have to wait 12 hours to take another one. 

Also, I have been really congested and waking up with headaches everyday. I am going to get a vaporizer going and hope that helps. Not sure what more I can really do. Otherwise I do feel my appetite coming back. It's weird because the nausea is not great still but I actually get hungry now, vs 1st tri when I never felt hungry. So I eat but then I feel sick :(. Sometimes i feel okay though, so it's encouraging. I really don't think I could stand to be one of those women that stays sick the whole pregnancy. It just has to get better!! I really didn't think it would last this long. 

Anyhow, DH and I are going out to get a little Christmas tree today! I am excited because this is my last full week of work and then I have a week 1/2 off (well mostly). So I am really looking forward to the time off. I am waiting till 19 week scan to buy anything. Also, I think I will have a shower so I will probably hold off on buying some of the bigger things. Plus, we will have to re-arrange our apt to make room for baby so I don't think we will be setting up the baby room right away. 

Hope everyones having a nice weekend!


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies,

Went out after work yesterday and got a little blue teddy and some dungarees, we've pretty much got everything now apart from pram or cot but we've got family buying them for us. So all good as far as buying stuff is concerned.
Now i just need to pay my credit card off and we're sorted! Yey!

Sorry to hear uv not feeling too great 1sttimemama.
Hope it passes soon!

I got measured for a bra yesterday 32ee! Omg! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry your still not feeling great mama2b :hugs: hope it passes soon. Did you get your tree up? Not long now until christmas!!

Jess you have grown! Think mine have gone up the same, except i had to go up a back size so although 2 cup sizes, it doesn't seem like that as still a E.

can't believe that its only 3 weeks till 20 weeks for us!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jessica! I just saw your bump pic! You have such a nice bump! I def. see a differnce since the pic your posted a couple weeks ago. Does it show in clothing now? Can people tell? Mine shows if I wear something tight, but I am still covering it up mostly because I feel like it just looks like I'm fat and people can't tell I'm actually pregnant. Anyway, that's awesome you have most of your things already! We have nothing!

I did get a tree and get it up but I left the decorating for today because after grocery shopping and making dinner I was just exhausted. We got a smaller one than we usually get but it looks really nice in our front window propped up. I'll post a pic when it's decorated. 

E and EE bras...not bad...I wonder if you guys will make it to me pre-pregnancy size G-cup! I am not sure what I am at this point. Too scared to go get fitted as I know they likely won't have any bras in that size anyway. I am stuffing into a 32G still and I bought some 34G's that are too big around but fit in the cup. So I'm guessing I'm a 32H! Very scary. Not sure where I'll find bras soon :(. American sizes don't really go up that big. So I usually have to order from a European website, figleaves.com. Where do you guys get your bras?!

Lou! Let's see a new bump pics!
We're almost all onions! I can't believe 3 wks till 20 and two weeks till my scan!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Bramissavo is a British company that sells bras for larger cup sizes. Think they ship aboard - will have a check for you x

think I might make it up to a G, 2 cups in 17 weeks! 

Got my tree flashing away, 4 days till Xmas hold for me!


----------



## cutelou101

https://www.bravissimo.com/default.aspx this is the website, says they ship world wide in delivery info xx hope it helps, they go up to KK!


----------



## jessica716

1sttimemama.... yes people have all realised i'm pregnant now even the people i didnt tell, its filled out a lot more now and bump is moving higher up.

I buy my bra's at figleaves.com and also at marks and spencers xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, thanks for the suggestion. They have some cheaper things than at figleaves which is nice I'm just so afraid to buy any new ones until I know how much bigger I am going to get. And there's no way of knowing whether my back size and cup size will grow and at the same rate. It's so tough ordering online, I have worn the same style for years (https://www.figleaves.com/us/produc...-bra&product_id=FE-4520&size=30g&colour=White)! But unfortunately it doesn't go above a G :( So I bought a 34G and it's actually too big in the cups and back. 

Okay, that was my rant about bras....big sigh....

I do really like figleaves, but they used to have free returns and now you have to pay to ship it back. So if I don't like it or it doesn't fit I'm out the shipping cost. My DH keeps telling me I need to start designing bras and open my own shop. There are so few resources here in the states and most stores don't go above a D or DD here. So frustrating! There's a store in Chicago that is really great and will tailor their bras for free. I wish the department store here would do that.


----------



## cutelou101

I think if you go up a back size the cup size goes down one I think. Ima 34E now, which would be a 32ee if I was still 32. Bras are very annoying, must be extra tough for you! I had trouble finding dd's in normal stores - always stop at d!! I've ended up buying 2 packs so far, but it's my 2nd size already. Think it's likely to be 2 back sizes and up to 4 cup sizes from what I've read. Imhoping mine might last for 2nd try, but already filled up the 34e, and it was too big 2 weeks ago!! 

I like figleaves too, they do some nice stuff, and do maternity brand hotmilk that does some sexyer maternity stuff

where is your bump pic jess? I'll have a peep! I'm currelty still looking fat! Hoping to pop over Xmas hols, before I go back to work and tell my students


----------



## jessica716

my pic is on the bump pics on 2nd tri hun xxx you will prob need to go back a page on it xxx


----------



## cutelou101

looking great Jess! how lovely! xx might get OH to take pic of my 'bump' when he gets home. Lady at work today told me she couldn't tell and i was wearing tight t-shirt. she said doubt you'll show till your 5 months or so!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yeah, the bras are a pain. I wish they weren't so expensive to get good ones. All of my pregnant friends buy cheapo bras at places like target and walmart, but they don't carry my size. I thought about buying some in a large back size and altering them with my sewing machine, but I barely have the time to hem my new maternity pants that are too long. I did find a nice wireless bra on sale, it's a size 38DDD and it's too big for everyday but is great for lounging at home and sleeping. You are right Lou, it's one cup size down when you go up a back size. Except if you go up two cup sizes :) which I think I have. I actually might still be a 30 back size because they fit on the loosest setting , but I don't like how they feel so tight.  I really want to order some but I think I will hold off till I grow a bit more. Imagine how big we will get when milk comes in!!

I think I've been feeling all kinds of movement lately. But I'm still not 100% that's what it is. Are you guys feeling any movement? 

Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## cutelou101

God knows how big they will get with the milk!! I'm sure I'm on edge of the next size up again, think I'm going to have to cram them in for a while! Wish I could pick cheap ones up from supermarkets - maybe if I go to a 36 back - but be too massive for me as only just 34 really. Think they should operate an exchange system for us as we go up a
d back down!!!

What do your movements feel like? I'm not sure if I'm feeling baby or wind, it doesn't feel like wind. Been getting some sharp pains that come and go at bottom right side of bump. Not sure what they are. 

When's your scan again mama2b?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yeah I'm not sure because what I'm feeling is really high up. It sort of feels like popcorn popping in my tummy. My scan is on the 28th! Two weeks from today!!! I always imagined I would be a lot bigger by my 19th week and by Christmas time. Maybe I'll grow a lot btwn now and then :)


----------



## cutelou101

I alway thought I'd look preg by Xmas too. Can't see it happening though!

I've been having popcorn popping feeling near top of bump too, nearer belly button. So maybe baby? Notsure where baby would be though!

Ekk 2 weeks away! You must be getting excited! Maybe you'll pop before then  

I'm sure baby enjoys kicking my bladder! I'm going more now than first tri! Thought it's spose to get less!!


----------



## jessica716

baby headbutts my bladder all the time! Not funny when i'm in work stuck on a call! Haha
I always thought i'd have a massive bump by xmas....not going to happen though! Xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I guess we're all a part of the teeny tiny bump committee. But not the teeny tiny titty committee ;) Do you guys have that expression?


----------



## cutelou101

He he!! Yep we are not in the tinny titty committee!! 

How's everyone today? X


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Could be a lot better, could be a lot worse. I slept terrible last night. I was tired but I couldn't shut off my brain/body. I myst have gotten up to pee 6 times before even falling aseep!! Then I was up like 6 more times throughout the night. Once at 3 (up for an hour) and then again at 5 (up for an hour) by the time it was time to wake up I was so cranky!! Tried to take a nap while my little one at work is sleeping but all I can think about it CHOCOLATE COOKIES and the fact that I don't have ANY:(!!!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Oooo chocolate cookies!!! Yum yum!! 

Sorry your sleep was bad last night, it's horrid when the mind just won't shut off, and the needing to pee so much just don't help!! How much longer have you got left at work today? How's your sickness today? X

I had nightmeres last night that my class today rioted and I was left shouting at them 
and they just ignoring me!! Dream so much, just never feel rested. Hopeforly I'll dream of chocolate cookies tonight!!!


----------



## jessica716

I had an awful day my pgp has got worse got to go doctors then be referred for physio...oh the joys!! xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Sorry to hear about you pgp Jess. Hope you feel better soon. 

Lou, I've been having bad dreams too. No fun! 

Last night I slept pretty well, I didn't have to be at work early. But I woke up with a headache :(. 

My sickness comes and goes but seems to peak mid-morning still. It's rough at work because I worry I could throw up at any moment. And I want to make myself eat but then I worry it won't stay down. The little girl I work with is so sweet. She's so concerned when I tell her my tummy hurts. Yesterday she kept asking me "your tummy feel better?" She even asked me way at the end of the day, long after I had talked about it. When I told her it was better she smiled and gave me a big hug :)

I'm really counting down the days till my ultrasound now! 12 to go!


----------



## cutelou101

The little girl seems so sweet! And so caring, bless her. Glad you slept better last night. Really hope your sickness starts to get better real soon, can't belive it's dragging on so long for you, you must be so fed up!

One more day for me, and after a very hard term am very happy. Just wish my huge rash Would go so I could stop being an ichy mess!!

Jess sorry about your pgp. Did they say how long it will take to refer you? 

You would never think so many aliments go along with pregnancy!


----------



## jessica716

I know..i feel like i'm falling apart!haha

The doctor did the referral today so hopefully will hear off them in the next week or 2 (more likely 2 weeks what with xmas coming up though) xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, how much time do you get off. I'm not sure if I ever asked what you teach? Yes, the little girl i take care of is a total sweetheart. It's a major relieve after working with my last family. They had 2 girls and they were both brats (I never like to call kids this, but in this case it's the only word to use). The mom let them walk all over her so it was really hard to get any respect. The youngest would have screaming tantrums any time something didn't go her way. We're talking screaming at the top of her lungs for an hour if I made the "wrong" shape of pasta. I didn't ever think I would be a nanny for this long. But honestly the pay is better than I made teaching! I left my teaching position to pursue my master degree and since then I haven't been able to find a job in my field. I want to be a children's librarian. If in fact we do end up moving, the job opportunities will be much better for me. Sorry if I already told you guys all of this. 

Anyway, I consider myself very lucky to have a good job with a little girl that's a dream. For being 2 she is so thoughtful and empathetic towards others. I hope I can teach my LO to have the same qualities :). PLus, since I'm probably having a boy it's nice to get in some girl time ;). Ballet classes, dresses, hair styling, etc.

I'm surprised your rash is stil around. Did the Dr. give you some cream or something to use?

I m hopeful my nausea is on it's way out. Most days it doesn't stick around all day anymore. It's mostly in the morning and lunch time. I'm just looking forward to the day I can start a meal and not have to think about where the nearest bathroom is ;).

Well after I get off work tonight I only work 2 days next week and then I'm off for a bit! I'm really looking forward to the break and starting to get some baby things!


----------



## cutelou101

i get 2 weeks off, well go back 5th Jan, so just over 2 weeks this time. I teach law and business studies.

so glad you've got a nice family now - the last ones sound like a nightmere! 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. I've come down with a cold, so on the sofa under a blanket. It's freezing out, -7, and snow and ice everywhere, so not facying walking the dog today!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, I hope you feel better soon. At least you don't have to go into work :). Although it sucks to waste precious vacation time sick on the couch. 

Jess, how have you been feeling?

I've been really depressed today. I haven't been very hormonal or moody up to this point. Today my sister was being kind of mean and then my husband lost his temper because I interupted him in the middle of a business call. After that I went in the shower and cried my eyes out and after that I was in a funk all day. I'm just down in the dumps. My sister was being really snotty about the fact I still have morning sickness. She was saying how I must not be as "strong" as her because she's been so healthy and feels so great at nine months pregnant. Then when I tried to keep it positive and told her the sickness is actually a good sign that the baby is healthy she said "that's just what you sickies tell yourselves to feel better" She's such a know it all. I thought I was really going to enjoy being pregnant together but for her it's all a competition or something. I'm worried how it will be when our boys are here. I wish she could just be supportive. It's not like I moan about it to her all the time. I just tell her how I'm feeling when she asks. But she doesn't seem to care. 

I really have tried to remain positive, but lately it's as if everyone is trying to drag me down telling me bad stories about other preggos or just being mean. Maybe I am more sensitive than usual but I just don't see why people feel the need to tell me their horror stories about some friend/relative that had a bad pregnancy experience. On top of that I worry that I'm not gaining any weight and really not showing at all. This is yet another thing my sister reminds me of because her baby is huge and she showed pretty early. 

Sorry for venting guys. I really hope to be back to my old positive self soon :). I feel like I have PMS, so I guess it must be hormones. Have you guys had days like this. On the bright side my DH did not get the job so we won't be moving. We are both relieved actually. 

I just keep reminding myself of all that I have to be thankful for. The amazing miracle going on in my body should be enough to lift me out of my slump :). I think my ultrasound next week will cheer me up too!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah it's bit rubbish as wanted to be going out and about. still met my friend with her little baby boy for lunch which was nice, she just had to listen harder as my voice was going. so nice to see him and her, our babys will be in the same year at school which is lovely as was going to have the twins the month before her so would have been roughly same ages, so in the end i'm not too far behind her and can go for play dates so very happy!

Sorry your feeling so low mama2b. Think it's hard for people who have not experienced the sickness and how much it takes it out of you. Every pregnanacy is different so she may experience it if she decides to have a 2nd, and then understand how your feeling. Your babies won't be too far apart so hopeforly be a lovely experience to have together.

In reference to other people telling stories, i just don't know what they get from it! I try to just ignore them, but not sure why they think its ok. I've been told some things you just don't need to hear! Maybe they just don't think before they speak!

Don't worry about the weight gain, i've gained 2lbs, sometimes 1lb depending on the day. Prob lost that now i'm ill again. My friend today said it starts to 'pop' at 22 weeks. I have no real bump at all, but feels hard and slightly bump like below my belly button when i lay down so guessing something is growing. Think everyone is different, but looking at the bump pics section really shows the difference, tons of bump envy!

Hope your feeling better today, don't feel bad for having a bad day. lots of extra hormones make things harder. big :hugs:

Hows jess doing?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Thanks Lou! Thats so nice to have a friend with a bay close in age. My sister and friend who are both pregnant now live far away. Otherwise I have some friends with older babies but no one else around whose pregnant or with a LO now. But I have a few friends who are trying, so we'll see what happens. It would be great to have some friends to have play dates with. 

I had a better day today, in spite of not getting much sleep last night. I am really looking forward to a break. My boss asked me how much I was to work while they're away and thankfully she left it up to me because I can't see wanting to work any more than 1-2 days. At least I can save the vacation days for another time. I booked my flight for next month, I will be going back when my sisters baby comes! She's almost ready to POP! Maybe she was just hormonal yesterday too. But her comments were pretty typical. Maybe motherhood will mellow her out a bit....I hope!

Well tomorrow's my "last" day of work, so I am looking forward to some rest. And my house looks like a bomb hit it!! 

Hope you're both feeling well :). 6 days till my scan!!


----------



## cutelou101

how was your last day? how long do you have off now over the festive period? Glad your feeling better, think the hormones just get the better of us some days! When are you flying back? when is she due?

not long till your scan now! very exciting! you getting confirmation of the gender?

AFM it's 4am here, my throats so sore it kept waking me up every half hour so i just got up to see if i can ease it. not luck so far, after a honey and lemon and now a tea. went to docs and they said i have lyrengitus so lots of hot fluids and rest. 2 days before christmas -really hope i shake it as have no appitite and was sick again yesterday.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. NO fun at all! Hopefully with a little rest you'll be feeling better for Christmas. Are you spending it with family? 

I am off the rest of the week but then I have to work on Monday and possibly Wednesday too. She left it up to me but I have a stack of work to do and it would be nice to get it done. It's not too bad because my DH is working too. I'm flying Jan 21st-24th. I wonder how big I will be then. Well today was day 3 with no ms. This is important because I've only eer made it 2 days before! I felt a little sick in the morning but that was basically it. As long as I eat something every 3 hours I am good. I really hope this means the end of it for me!

I got off work early and did some shopping. I bought a few cute little baby things. I bought Dh a cute monkey onesie that says "daddy's little monkey." I figure it could work for a boy or girl. Although I'm pretty sure it's a boy. We'll find out for sure Tuesday. Dh surprised me and says he might be interested in 3d/4d ultrasound. I also bought some maternity thing. I am fitting into maternity stuff a bit better now. Before it was a real stretch. I bought some cute jeans that go over the bump and a few other cute things. It sounds like DH may have picked a few things out as well. I think a little retail therapy was just what I needed. 

Really looking forward to some rest ans sleeping in!!

Jess, where you been? Everything okay? You heard form her Lou?


----------



## jessica716

i'm here, ive been keeping track of you both, but my laptops on the blink and i'm just shattered due to the shifts...

Hope ur feeling better lou, and 1sttimemama sounds promising theres no ms!

My little boys been kicking me lots and lots this week...
Bought him some little dinosaur babygros yesterday...so cute.

I wish i had time off, i work xmas eve and then back in on the monday even though its a bank holiday! Its rubbish! 

Xxx back to work now, just thought i'd say while im on break xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I'm glad everything ok Jess! Aside from the working all the time :( that stinks. 

I'm so excited! I took my doggy to the vet today and as soon as my vet walked in she asked if I was expecting!!! It's the first person to say anything!! I was wearing a tighter fitting shirt. So maybe I'll wear tighter fitting clothes from now on. I'm sure some people still might just think I look fat, but I don't care :). It took me by surprise because when I asked my husband if I looked pregnant in the shirt he said "not really" What do men know though. 

How are you lou. Throat feeling any better? I want to see bump pics form you ladies! When you have time to take one and load it up :)

Here's mine (although I already posted it on 2 other threads)
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo6.jpg


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies,

feeling little better today, had to change christmas plans - not going to my mums tomorrow now, seemed silly as just wouldn't be able to be merry and eat, so going over boxing day night. On the plus side as i've spent the last 2 days in bed, i've felt baby move loads which has been great. OH had a dream last night that i gave birth, said it woke him up as he felt so proad, aww bless him!

Mama2b - nice bump coming along there! i have bump envy now. Sounds very promising with your ms too! yipee!! do you get any extra days off as christmas lands on a saturday in the US?

Glad to hear your well Jess. Pretty rubbish you don't get the bank holidays off! are they giving them back to you in leiu? do you get to finish any earlier today?

anyway here's my 'bump' from this morning 18 +3. i just look fat!
 



Attached Files:







18+3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

i started at 8am today and finished at 4...

As we work a 7 day week we arent entitled to any of the bank hols as we are off xmas day and boxing day.... Oh the joys!!

Im shattered today, ended up having flu jab yesterday and now i have a sore arm and the sniffles!! xx

Will take a bump pic when i get a moment to myself....it seems to be growing nicely now!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

We don't celebrate boxing day here. So only Xmas eve is off. 

Happy Christmas ladies! Just think, it's our last Xmas sans kiddies :).

We're making a prime rib roast tonight. And I made a chocolate cake and twice baked potatoes and creamed spinach. Lately I've been really into desserts. Mmmmm. Dh tried to tell me I can't have the egg nog I bought. But then I looked it up and store bought is okay. Yay!!! Lotsa presents under the tree. Dh said he spoiled me this year cause I'm preggers :)


----------



## cutelou101

Merry Christmas Ladies! I do love christmas!! 

Hope you both have a lovely day!!

Think my OH has spolit me too mama2b as i'm preggo!! Tree looks very full this year!! Hope you both enjoy the day, and yay to to eggnog mama2b!! (though i'm going to have to go look it up now as i'm not dead certain what it is!!)


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Had a very nice Christmas. DH was so sweet. He actually went online and researched gifts for preggo ladies. I got a new camera (to take baby pics) and some nice pajamas, slippers, comfy sweater, foot massager, assorted bath products (including this awesome belly cream. Do you guys have lush there? I know there's more stuff but I can't remember atm. For DH I bought a juicer. He's been wanting one for a while. It's great! Yesterday I had carrot/apple juice and then carrot/apple/celery/blueberry. Today was pineapple raspberry. He likes the green (all veggie juice) with beet roots and kale, but I am easing into that. PLus, DH read about too much vitamin A not being good for LO so now he's worried about me eating some of the leafy greens and carrots. I am dragging him with me to my OB appointment on Tuesday so we can ask her together. 

I've been feeling LO moving around a ton! It's very reassuring. I also feel like my belly is finally growing, and it feels very achy at times. Everyone that came over for xmas eve noticed how much bigger I got, although in most clothes you still can't tell. So I've been wearing tighter fitting clothes to show off :). 


Yay, my ultrasound is on Tuesday!! 

I hope you ladies had a nice Xmas. Sorry about all the work you're doing Jess. I can totally relate as I worked retail for years.


----------



## jessica716

ive taken a bump piccie too just not had a minute to go on laptop to upload as yet.

We went to OH's nans for xmas lunch, was a nice day.
OH got me some new boots i wanted, a gorgeous picchu maternity dress, some cd's i had been eyeing up and some other bits.

I can feel baby kick from outside now, although OH hasnt as yet as baby went quiet when he went to feel... Haha it felt so funny xxxx


Hope you all had lovely christmases xxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

We ended up staying home but headed over to my mums today, just chilling now watching films!

Oh got me a love my bump tshirt, bump keepsake box, cd's, DVDs, tickets to a singer, choc, a game and a double heart necklace to replace the costume one I got right after we lost the twins.

As far as I know I thought all veg was ok as natural vits? But always good to check x

baby moving loads here now too, tryed to get oh to feel yesterday, think he could feel twitching of my belly but no movments.

Less than2 days till scan now! How exciting!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Glad you both had a nice Christmas. I'm back at work this morning, but should be off the rest of the week. Can't wait for my scan in the AM :). I don't thinkI can feel LO kicking from the outside yet. I was trying to yesterday but couldn't feel anything. I am SOOOOOOOOO relieved my m/s seems to have gone! I can finally eat normally and I feel like a normal human being again! It's such a relief. I ate well over the weekend for sure! 

Yay, tomorrow scan and after that I may have to go a little crazy shopping for LO. Even though I'm pretty sure it's a boy, you never know. I could have gotten a ultrasound tech that didn't know what she was doing, or it just could have been too soon to tell. So I am excited and hope LO will cooperate so we can get a definitive answer :)

Meanwhile my sister is 2 weeks from her due date. Is it Jess whose bday is on the 10th? So I keep waiting to hear from her, it could be any day I think. The baby is really big already, at least 7 lbs they think. It kinda stinks I won't be there for the birth, but it was just too hard to coordinate with flying to Chicago. I hope she has a speedy and easy delivery, whenever it is :)


----------



## cutelou101

Can't believe your scan has come round so quickly! 19 weeks tomorrow!! You must be soooo excited now!!! Are you going to buy anything in particular once you have had it confirmed? So glad your MS is going, it's so nice to eat!!! I'm only just getting appitite back again after virus thing and missed it sooo much!!

It's my bday on the 10th, nice time of year for a bday, long enough after xmas (i was due christmas day!!). Will your sister have snow that time of year?

OH managed to feel LO kick/move (not too sure what it's doing!) this morning. Told him to give it a poke and it seemed to work!!

Been looking online at sales etc, not much really, bit disappointed. Maybe it be more new year sales, than christmas sales. 

can't wait to see your pics tomorrow!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay!! Scan Day! It's confirmed...it's a BOY:blue::blue::blue: It was so cool to see the little guy. His legs and arms looked so long now and his head was much more proportionate to his body. Everything checked out normal with the measurements. My placenta is still low so I will go back for another scan at 30 weeks. We got to see some 4d which was really great. Although the little guy kept covering his face so we couldn't get a great view. 

Afterwards I went shopping with my girlfriend and picked up some cute little outfits. I'm getting so excited now! It's so great to know everything is progressing as it should. 

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/IMG_20101228_1_10-1-1.jpg

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/IMG_20101228_1_11-1.jpg

Hope you ladies ar doing well!


----------



## jessica716

yey! A little boy! Congrats huni.... Got to go as working til 9pm but i will catch up with u both tomorrow. Hope you are both well xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

yey! a little boy!!! those pics are amazing, so clear, you must be so pleased!!! what bits did you end up getting?

Jess hope your doing ok, and works not too bad xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I definitely think the scan yesterday kicked my nesting instincts into high gear. I bought a bunch of a clothes yesterday. Really cute animal stuff with animals on the bottoms. Very cheap too! Now I am read to buy more!! I sort of am thinking about buying this crib set https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3559718 I can buy it on amazon for a lot cheaper using a gift card from my employer. Or I could wait and see if I get it for a shower gift. I think my friends are throwing me a shower in late march. I am really excited to start getting organized and re-arrange the house. Now that we know we aren't moving I am trying to convince DH to move our bedroom into a bigger 2nd living room and let the baby have our small bedroom. But we may have to get rid of some furniture and other things to make it work. I was so excited I barely slept last night, I just kept picturing LO and i couldn't turn my mind off. Today I want to start sorting through and donating old clothes and storing some of my pre-maternity clothes since i won't need them for several months. I have no room in my drawers now! I might go to the baby store and look at a few things too. Yesterday we looked at the stroller I want and it was awesome! It closes with one hand and is really light weight (i'll have stairs to carry it up) but it also has big wheels and maneuvers well which is good because there are some really steep hills around here. 

I hope you ladies are doing well. Lou, yo enjoying your days off and feeling better? Jess, don't work too hard and I hope you get a day off soon :)


----------



## jessica716

Heres my before pic....and my 18.4 pic....definatley starting to see a difference now :happydance:

https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5239/tattookq.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img832.imageshack.us/img832/1257/184weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Better late than never eh!! haha.... Although bump seems to have grown since then but not had a chance until now to get on the laptop...

Work until 9pm again tonight, but only working 5 hours tomorow then off until tuesday... :happydance:

Not long until my next scan now...in on the 11th Jan...

Little mans kicks are getting stronger by the day and he seems to like j2o as whenever i have one he kicks like mad...haha...hope you are both well and enjoying your breaks xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Lovely bump there Jess!! Def coming alone nicely!!! that's good you've only got 5 hours tomorrow then a long weekend!! Not long till your scan!!

Any more shopping today mama2b? Crib set looks nice!!

Kicks for me getting more often and stronger. was eating brownies with a friend at the yard yesterday, then got a kick on the way back home!! Sugar rush i guess!! but so great to feel.

Pushed a pram around today, really liked them. ones heavyer than the other but not sure which one to go for as we do lots of walking with the dog so may need heavyer more sterdy one. Feel silly as i keep telling people i am actually almost 20 weeks, as i have no bump to be seen!! Women at the shop were lovely, and found nice nursery set too!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess! Your bump is huge!! Much more bumpy than mine for sure. I asked my Dr when I will really start to show/get big and she said probably around 20 weeks based on where my uterus is, so we shall see. I bought some over the bump jeans and they are faling down on me, I need more of a bump to hold them up!

Lou, we need a bump pic! I bet we'll be able to see the difference more than you can. Sometimes I feel like I haven't grown at all, but its hard to tell when the change happens so slowly. I'm jealous you guys are feeling such strong kicks. I'm not sure if I can distinguish the kicks from regular movement at this point. It was weird watching him moving around on the ultrasound because I couldn't feel a thing. 

Well, I added a bunch of stuff to my registry yesterday and guess what?! Someone bought some things already! My Dh told his brother and sister in law that I started a registry and they bought us a baby bjorn carrier and also our set of dr. brown bottles. It's so cool! I did the registry more or less for fun and to organize what we want/need in one place, so I was surprised somebody actually bought something. My friends are throwing us a shower in late March. It should be a lot of fun. I'm not doing the traditional all women thing because I was want DH and are other guy friends to come too. 

I think I found the crib I like, but I haven't seen it in person yet https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=46248267&product_skn=777474. I also think I'm going to get a pac n play that has a newborn napper for LO to sleep with us for the first months. Otherwise we'll have to get a bassinet or move the crib into our bedroom. The pac n play is nice because it can be used for a while and for travel https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=46248267&product_skn=475124 It also has music and vibrates! So I will skip getting a bouncy seat since it's basically the same thing.

Well this is the last day of my vacation at home as we are going out of town for the weekend. I didn't get anything done yesterday because I didn't feel well, so now I've gotta run around to try to get everything done before we leave tomorrow. But, I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend, even if it is cold and rainy. 

Jess, enjoy your weekend! You deserve it! And thats so great about your scan!

Lou, do you get another one? My last one would have been it for scans, but since they have to check my placenta I get a bonus one at 30 weeks.

I'll talk to you ladies before we leave probably.


----------



## jessica716

well.... I didnt make it to 9pm today... I got in work and felt rubbish from the start, about 4 hours in my pelvic pain had me uncomfy and by the time 6.30pm came i was in agony and was in pain sitting at my desk....

Still not recieved my hospital referral date and i'm now struggling at work... Could really do with physio even if only to teach me how to ease it a little as i'll struggle for money if i keep being off work!
Lou...yes bump pic please!!

1sttimemama.... Apparently from week 20 they can do fundus measurements (i think thats the name) and from 20 weeks your stomach can grow by as much as 1cm a week!

I drink orange lucozade when i'm tired and that gets little man kicking... Must be all the glucose and sugar! 

I think this is the best part of being pregnant, and definatley makes it worth while being able to feel him kicking, up until i started feeling him kick between the sickness and pelvic pain i thought i'd never want to do it again, but this makes it worth while.... Everytime he kicks me i cant help but smile!
When i was sat at work in pain feeling sorry for myself earlier it helped when he kicked as it gave me a bit of a lift...but no amount of kicking could have got me to stay until 9pm today ...haha....

So laid up in bed now with a warm hot water bottle on my back... Oh the joys! Xxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Think sugar def gets my little one going!! Loves the brownies and choc!!

This is the range i like 
https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/luxury/range_profile.php?collectionID=3
Just trying to find it on sale somewhere! I also like the icandy prams.

Jess wonder if the referral is being delayed due to christmas? have you called to chase it? Hope your feeling better now your at home xx

mama2b - my friend said it's around 22 weeks you really 'pop' and start to look preggie proper. think midwife's take measurements from 24 weeks or 28 i can't remember, but think it's 1cm a week too!! I roll down my over the bump bits, seems to work ok.

Right well 'bump' pic below, i hate them as i just look like i'm fat rather than a bump, though below my belly button is very firm. I've put on 3lbs - and my weight chart says i should have put on 6lbs by now as a minimuim based on starting weight.
 



Attached Files:







19 + 2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1









19 +2 fat.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess, I hope you are feeling better now that you got to get home and get some rest. That stinks waiting for the physio. At least you'll have a few days to rest. 

Lou, I def see a difference from your last bump pic. My bump looks kind of like yours, I bet we'll start to pop in the next few weeks. Although today I was wearing a big sweater that doesn't completely close in the front and my eye Dr. asked "when are you due again" and I never even told her I was pregnant. So I think it's becoming more obvious. Esp with people that know me because I've always been a little curvy with big hips/boobs but a smallish waist. So people that know my body type can tell it's pregnancy and not just weight gain. I bet the same is true for you Lou, since you were slim before. 

Well, my snoogle came today!!! Have you guys seen these things? I am so stoked to sleep with it, and I hope we can find room for it in the car when we hit the road tomorrow. 

The only thing getting me down right now is my skin. I've totally broken out. It was really bad like this at the beginning of pregnancy but now it's terrible! I feel so ugly, even though Dh reassures me you can't even notice. Oh well, at least we are going to be hanging out with friends for the next few days and I won't have to go in public too much.

Other than that I am finally loving 2nd tri!! Now that ms is gone it's made me feel like a whole new person!! 20 weeks here we come! :)

I may get on while we are away, as we will have wireless. Just in case I don't get a chance to....HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 2011 is going to be an awesome year!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all had a nice weekend and NYE xx

Jess hope your back is feeling better after the rest

Mama2b how was your snoogle to sleep with? I really need to get something!!

Only 4 weeks till V day for us!!! 

AFM enjoying a few days with DH just chilling. Been playing donkey kong on the wii today, and now he is making me proper chips/fries and cajun chicken. Yum yum!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I can't believe we are half way done! Crazy, because I feel like time is flying right by. 

I am not so great right now. I decided I need to take a little break from my sister. She has been really negative and saying hurtful things to me. And because she is about to pop any second I don't feel like it's the time to confront her. Today I was talking to her and she really offended me and made me cry. She told me my 4d ultrasound pics looked "crazy" and that it was "too much information" when I asked her to clarify what she meant by that she just ignored me and said how great it was because she got a video at 20 weeks. I know its just her opinion that the 3d looks funky and all babies look kind of weird on there, esp at 19 weeks. But I really took offensive and felt like she was saying that there's something wrong with the way my baby looks. There's no reason for her to say those things to me. I am so supportive of her, and I get NO support whatsoever from her. SO I decided to just stop talking to her when she acts like that. I know she's hormonal and probably saying things without a filter, but that's no excuse, I am hormonal too and I don't say anything like that to her. You just don't say things like that about someones baby! Maybe I am overreacting but I just feel like enough us enough now. So I am taking the high road for now and biting my tongue. 

It's a long day today. Getting up at 6am was really tough. I didn't sleep well at all. I like the snoogle but I think I'm still getting used to it. Last night we went to the grocery store and when we got home i had a terrible headache and had to lay down. MY back/neck and head were killing me all night. 

I hope you both are feeling well and rested from a little break.


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry your sister is being so thoughtless. I thought your 4D picture was amazing!! Maybe best to have a little break from her, even with hormones she should know that it might hurt you to say those things. When do you fly out to see her after her baby is here?

Hope your headaches better today xx

My scan is now 1 day away, thursday! can't wait. got some more outfits in the sales today. need somewhere to store them really!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay, Lou! So great you have another scan soon. Jess did you have another one scheduled this week too? Are you tempted to find out the sex? I forgot if your OH knows or not? It would be funny if you had a boy too! 

Yeah I think a break from sis is best. It's tough because I don't think it's all her, her DH is a total a-hole. I don't say that about very many people but in this case it applies. He is extremely negative. My DH thinks I should stop holding out hope that I will have a good relationship with my sis, but I guess it's easier said than done. My whole family is a big mess actually. Everyone except my dad has been fairly negative. My mom also said my baby looked like it had "barnacles" when we showed her the 4D pics. I guess they aren't for everyone, but if you don't have something good to say...keep it to yourself!!! I'm lucky DH is awesome and his family is really great too. 

Anyway, we fly to see my sis in a couple weeks (on the 21st) so baby will for sure be there by then. I really hope my coat will still fit by then as it will be VERY cold there. 

I went out to buy some new bras today. 34H!!!!!!!! I'm probably a 32 H really, but I wanted room to grow. I bought 3 nice bras that were on clearance for under $20/each. Not too bad. I do feel guilty though because I splurged on a hand bag. Dh was going to get me one for Xmas but he got me other stuff instead. It is really cute but was expensive. But I only buy a handbag once every 2-4 years, so I don't feel too terrible. But these days I feel guilty if I spend money on anything besides LO. I feel like I should be saving every penny. 

I am going to take a bump pic today. I feel like I've gotten bigger the last couple weeks. Babies been very active, esp when I drink something hot/cold or eat. I feel the kicks pretty strong from the outside, but every time DH comes close they stop :(. I can't wait for him to feel this!

Lou I know what you mean about places to store babies stuff. We have not rearranged our house yet so we have no baby room yet!!! 

Jess, hope you're hanging in there and feeling okay...not working too hard.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Am I to late to ask for a bump buddy?
I am due my fourth, 23rd May xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Not at all lady red! Join right in :) Theres three of us who post regularly here. The more the merrier! How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## cutelou101

Of cause lady red, how's your pregnancy going? X

mama2b it's hard to give up on family, hopeforly things will improve with her once her lo is here. It's great you have dh family to lean on - are they far from you? Don't feel bad bout the handbag, it's nice to treat yourself! Hopeforly going for the bigger size will mean they will last longer!! Think mine have stopped for a bit.

Yep be last scan, very excited!! Think I will but going to keep it a secret from family and friends. Want a surprise for them. It's great isn't it feeling baby moving more now! Chocolate sets mine off!! Need to remember to eat some before the scan!!

Think new bump pics are needed!! Think I may have grown!

How are you jess? Pain amy better after the rest?


----------



## jessica716

lady red, hello and welcome!

Lou... Back and hips are still sore, i shouted and stomped at the hospital as im in pain yet they said they wouldnt see me until feb....after plenty of sulking i hve an appointment on monday for physio.... Its not bad at weekend... Its the sitting at a desk all day that kills me!
Oooh hope scan goes well tomorrow... Will you find out the sex tomorro or has OH told you already???

1sttimemama..... My scan is on tuesday...so the day after my physio...ive booked tuesday off work as on a 9pm finish all next week....


When are you both thinking of going on maternity?? Have you sorted out getting your matb1 form yet??

Little conor keeps kicking me and i can feel him wriggling round constantly...he has woken me up the past few nights! My tummys growing superfast it seems... I cant lie on my tummy anymore ....its a nightmare getting comfy!


----------



## cutelou101

glad the stomping got their arse in gear for you! Feb was just a silly time to wait, esp as you have sit down job - it be worse by then. Glad they are seeing you Monday. Would a different chair help? Guess physio would be able to advice how to make work more comfortable for you xx babies been moving here loads too, kicking while I'm teaching, cheeky thing!! 

Put mat leave in today, leaving 4th may - 37 weeks. Have you decided? May go week eariler if it all gets too much. Not got matb1 form yet, guessing get it tomorrow or at 24 week appointment. Need to ask about nhs birthing classes too. Have you signed up to any yet?

Yep going to find out but keep secret. Can't wait, hope it's not asleep!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess, I'm sorry you had to stomp for them to listen to you, but I'm glad it got you an appointment. I can't imagine having a desk job. My back has been SO messed up since the weekend. I think it's from sitting in the car for a long time. I am dreading my flight to Chicago now too. I've always had a hard time sitting because of my breasts and also physical therapist told me I have a hyperflexible spine/neck, which causes me problems with sitting for long length of time. I will have to bring some extra pillows for the plane as they no longer provide them for domestic flights here. My back has been so bad, I scheduled a prenatal massage for tomorrow. I hate spending the money, I'm just hoping it helps. So, I feel some of your pain Jess. I hope the physio really helps you!

As for maternity leave. I am sort of afraid to bring it up with my boss. It is not mandatory to give paid mat. leave here in the states :( so I probably could take as much time as I leave, but it would most likely be unpaid. So we have to decide if I will go back to work after the leave, or just stay at home with the baby. There is so much to decide. Dh doesn't get any paid leave either, but he get 3 weeks vacations he's going to save up for when baby comes. PLus, he can work from home too. The bad news is, I get 2 weeks (10 days) vacation days and I already will have used them up all when I go to chicago later this month. I used them up when I was sick with m/s and went to chicago before. So that's it for me. Although I acrue 1 hour of sick pay per week ;(. 

As for the birthing classes. They advised us to take it 2 months before the baby is due. And they are one days classes. But I need to register soon so they don't get filled. OK I need to go put some heat on my back and lay down!

Lou! I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow! Are you going to tell us the sex? Or will it be secret to us as well?


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya ladies:flower:

My pregnancy is going really well, been feeling little tiny bouncing about quite the thing, I was further on with my girls before getting as strong movements/kicks, so I am finding it amazing at the moment lol (just wait till i am complaining because baby is kicking to hard lol! :haha: )

I am still needing to read back and see how your all doing, but thanks for saying I could join in :D

Hope your all OK and little bumps to xx

I have my next scan 11th of this month, really looking forward to it. I managed to hear babies heartbeat with the doppler also, beating fast and strong, which is giving great peace of mind


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hehehe :D we all have babies the size of cantaloupes :D amazing to think they are that big already eh x


----------



## cutelou101

ladyred gad everything is going well and your feeling movements/kicks! Must be great to have a doppler to listen in. Have you told your girls about the new arrival? Not long till your scan now, think you may be same day as Jess. Think we are all due 23rd or 24th May!

Mama2b sorry to hear your mat leave in the states is not manatory. So is it up to your boss whether they pay you any leave or not then? Have you had any thoughts whether to go back to work or not? Hope your back is feeling better today.

Back from scan, the pics are below. All's fine, they saw no problems. Had it's back to us, but then turned over to see us and pop it's thumbs up! They said i'd have another scan at 24 weeks which is not complusory, they said it's for me, it's an internal. Not heard of it before so going to look it up
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 1a.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks 2b.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks 3c.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

ladyred....i used my doppler a lot less now hes kicking but so glad i have it for wheni have quiet times.... My scan is also on the 11th at 2pm xx

Lou....why an internal scan hun?? Hope everything ok! Baby looking good on the pics... Hope my little man has moved out of his silly position hes been lay in at the past 2 scans...but where the kicks and weight are it looks like hes still going to be awkward! Boys eh!

Well i picked up my matb1 cert frm work so i'm now "officially" pregnant....strange that! I thought you were prrgnant once you got a :bfp: bt my work think differently!
Going to sort out my maternity leave this week.. I'm only staying off 3 months and going bck parttime...woooo!

Less than 4 weeks till our viability dates.....after what happened last time i'm so excited just to get to 24 weeks..... 

Need to get a diary or a calender! Keep forgetting everything with all these appointments.... Just booked my 25 week app with midwife.... Not having the horrible one i'm seeing a nice one who did my matb1 today....( i rang up and she did it then and there...no need to even stamp my feet) haha...

Xxxx


----------



## jessica716

oh... Lou.....go on...whats babys sex i'm dying to know! Haha xxxx pretty please xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

aww mega sweet scan pictures cutelou :D so clear to!!
I hope all goes well with your scan in a few weeks to.

As soon as I used the doppler, i felt loads of movements kicks, so don't feel as much need to check now, but none of my girls have been so active at 20 weeks, so its so lovely feeling the movements.

Congrats on your baby boy news Jessica (btw Jessica is on our list for baby girl names :D)

Hope your all OK xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

LOU!!!!! We want to know the sex!!!! So glad your scan went well and that you will get another one. The pics are adorable. My 2d's were not nearly as clear. It seems like you guys get more scans over in the UK. Typically here in the states, the 20 week is the last one. I have a while to wait till my 30 week scan. 

Ladyred, do you know the sex of the baby yet, or do you want to find out at the next scan? You must have your hands full with 3 little girls! 

Jess, hope you're feeling good and that your boy cooperates for the next scan. Mine was wriggling all over the place and covering is face last time. 

Well, I had my first prenatal massage and it was amazing! I wish I could go every week, but it's so $$$. Maybe i'll ask Dh for another one as a valentines gift. My boy liked it too, he was kicking me hard the entire time!! I could feel it from the outside and it was a little distracting, but not a bad distraction ;). I'll have to make DH simultaneously give me a massage and fill my belly to feel LO kick. I wish I didn't have to go back to work tonight, but it won't be too long of a night. I had a stressful morning. I was scheduled to go in at 8:30 but my boss sent me an email late last night asking me to come in a half hour early. Of course I didn't read it until a half hour before I was supposed to be there. So I was rushing around trying to get ready :(. I feel like I move so slow these days...rushing and pregnancy do not mix. 

Take care ladies! Lou, any special plans for your BDAY?


----------



## jessica716

i've officially lost the plot...i could have sworn my scan was tuesday...i even booked the day off work... Just sorting out my file and noticed its monday! Hope work arent too arsy! This pregnancy stuff messes with my head! Xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I think the standard scans here are the 12 week and 20 week depending on any concerns. I will be 21 weeks though by the time my scan comes. I am getting a further scan at 38 weeks as my Joanne was breech until the day before I was 38 weeks lol.

We would love to find out, as this is our last little one to :D but if little one is shy then we have no problems waiting, we will just see how it goes lol. It does get very mad here sometimes lol! but i find calm deep breaths does wonders lol! :haha:

Your massage sounds wonderful! and especially after having such a hectic day to, it is a horrible feeling, like your going so slowly and having to much to do, although in actual fact your not going slow lol, but really feels that way. Congrats on your baby boy bump! x


----------



## cutelou101

How annoying! I just lost my entire post!!

Really want to tell you, I'll have to work out a code or drop hints along the way! From my reasearch on the net it seems to be a pilot scheme that Essex is running to conduct some research. The idea is to check mummys cervix and blood pressure through internal scan to see likleyhood of preterm labour. You can opt out if you want to. Prob will go I think.

Mama2b your massage sounds lovely! Do they massage certain places or use special oils for preggie ladies? I know what you mean bout go slow! I just seem to takes ages now! Did you manage to make it?

Jess hope works ok about it and your little boy moves for you. I ate chocolate just before I went in, and woke it up a few mins in. Less time to wait too!

Redlady hope your lo is not too shy for you! Do you have a feeling either way? 

Birthday plans for me is hotel tomorrow night, got Hilton suite for over half price!! Then horseracing Saturday! Hope it stops pouring with rain!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies!

How was your weekends?

I brought all my nursery bedding today, matching curtains, lamp shade, bouncer and play mat!! Very excited!!


----------



## jessica716

wooo for shopping!
50% today....yey! Scan tomorrow at 2pm and physio in the morning!

Little man is kicking stronger than ever and me and OH were lay with hands on my belly for ages this morning.... You can even see my belly move when he kicks now! Haha.

I worked yesterday and so had a lie in this morning and then went to help mum out as some idiot has smashed her car windscreen!

Booked tomorrow off as didnt want to be rushing about all day and wasnt sure if i'd be a bit sore after my physio!

Hope you ladies have had a lovely weekend... Xxx

I'm going to eat my box of lindt chocolates...yum!xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Looking foward to your pics tomorrow jess!hope the pyhsio helps xx

did some delibratly smash her windscreen? That's just horrid!

Great the kicks are getting stronger! Mine was kicking all morning while I was Internet shopping!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Okay Lou, we need some hints on the babies sex then!! Or you could just tell us...we won't tell anyone ;)...I promise! That's exciting about the bedding set. I have one picked out but am thinking I might take it off my registry since I've read that you don't end up using the quilt anyway and it's $$. We'll see. I haven't been able to drag DH to the big baby superstore here yet. I got him into one store to try out the stroller though, and he liked that. 

Jess, that's great about your scan and physio. When is moving day?

I've had a nice weekend. I went through my clothes and got rid of 3 garbage bags full of old clothes. Now i have so much more room in my drawers/closet. It feels really good to get rid of stuff. I am hoping over the next month we can move our bedroom out so that we can start getting the nursery ready. DH is going to need some help moving the furniture and we are going to need to get rid of/rearrange some stuff before the move. 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU!!! It's also my sisters due date but she isn't showing any signs of labor yet. My friend who is due on Feb 2 is however. IN fact she went to the dr. to have her cervix checked and a bunch of fluid started gushing out. They though her water had broken and after 8 hrs at the hospital and thinking she would deliver that day, they released her and say she may go all the way to term. She is have contractions on and off and 1-2 cent dilated. So although she is due after my sis, her baby might actually come sooner. I wish my trip to Chicago was longer so I could drive 2 1/2 hours to see her, but we won't be there long enough for that. 

I'm feeling so HUGE! I feel like I've grown a ton over the last few weeks. My center of gravity has totally shifted and I'm finding I have to remember to stand up straight. My belly really aches and feels tight and night too. Also I'm finding it harder to bend over and put on my clothes/shoes. You guys notice this?


----------



## cutelou101

Think new bump pic is in order mama2b! 

Yep mines been feeling tight too, esp when I'm laying down. I show bits to dh online as ge hates shopping, when he says he likes I buy! He is coming to the baby show in London with me in feb though. He's very chilled out while I like to plan and have everything ready. Well before.

Yay to the clear out! Must feel so good to have the space! Is there much you need to move over?

Thanks! Had nice birthday weekend, and meeting my friend for tea tomorrow too, get to see her baby boy agAin.

Any one still sleep on their backs? I go to sleep on my side but dh says I make a big noice then literally throw myself onto my back once I'm asleep!

Ooo any day now for your sister then! And your friend! Very exciting!!!


----------



## jessica716

i had physio.....that went ok....

I had my scan and spent 4 hours being passed fromone department to another...

The woman who did my scan was useless and it took her 20 mins to measure the skull even though it was on a still snapshot...

Then she said one of the ventricles in the brain is measuring 0.1mm above average and that we need to be referred to a specialist...

Saw a nurse who advised that most hospitals wouldnt even tell you unless its over 0.4mm above average. But now they'd bought it up they'll see me in 4 weeks and monitor it.

But it could be something as serious as resulting in brain damage if it were to get substanitally bigger...but how it is at the moment is probably nothing to worry about and could even be just the measurement is slightly out...

So now all i can think about is that my little boy might not even survive if it gets worse!...

Not in the best of moods now at all....so fed up and worried sick!


----------



## txwifey

*Hi everyone! I'm due May 30th as well!!!*!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh Jess, I'm sorry to hear about your scan. I'm sure it's probably nothing to worry about, it sounds like the woman was just inexperienced and anyone else would not have even worried you about it. It's too bad she had to worry you like that, as I'm sure it wil be fine. At least you'll get to have another scan, although I'm sure that's not very reassuring right now. Hang in there, I'm sure it'll all work out just fine.


----------



## cutelou101

Jess I'm sorry to hear about your scan, sounds like you weren't treated the best, esp with an inexperienced sonographer. 0.1mm is very small so hopeforly nothing to worry about and everything will be fine. Try not to worry too much yet, I know you will, try and get down a list of questions you want to ask the consultant, things to put your mind at rest as it sounds like they let you go with no real answers and very worried. Big :hugs: to you, i'm sure everything will turn out ok xxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

yeah i hope it is just an incorrect measurement.... I googled it last night...naughty me!

But it actually helped.... It said if no other anomalies that 1/3 will resolve themselves and 60% would remain the same but cause no problems. 
Considering it was 0.1mm above average and not even a full 1mm i'm not as concerned now and think the woman got it wrong.
Spoke to a different hospital who adv unless over 0.4mm above they wouldnt have even mentioned it.

Little calmer now although didnt stop me dreaming about it all night,.. It feels like i'm going through the first12 weeks all over again wth the worrying! Xx


----------



## jessica716

https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/2858/21long.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3199/21weekse.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


21 week bump....doesnt seem to have grown too much in past few weeks .... Although i can see my tummy move when he does now....its cute but also kind of weird!! haha xxx

Bump pictures please ladies.... Cutelou...i saw yours in the 2nd tri bump pics...its coming along nicely!! xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Wow jess! Love the front view! What a lovely bump you have!!

I'll try and get OH to do a pic with no clothes. It sticks up when I lay down now. Told my students this week and they wouldn't believe how far gone I was. Having terrible cramping ligimate pains today, and hip pain, OH thinks bumps growing everyday - think growings def kicked in ligimate pain wise!

Bump pics plse mama2b and ladyred! X

how are you feeling today jess? When you back to hospital


----------



## jessica716

Haha had to re-read your post then when you said about getting OH to do a naked pic.... then i realised you meant a bump pic!! haha

I think you can see my bump on the front pic but then i look at it and it doesnt look so big still!

I'm feeling bit rubbish, got a sore throat and my backs sore... must of got the sore throat from hospital Monday as was fine until Tuesday.

Going back tomorrow at 11am to see a consultant about the scan so hopefully they'll tell me a bit more...and i'm going to moan and see if stamping my feet gets me an earlier scan rather than waiting 4 weeks or a 2nd opinion as the woman who scanned me was useless!!

Yes ladies...bump piccies please, and Lou get OH to do another piccie for you!!

Lou...Hope the ligament pains ease off...i know too well that they are horrible!! xxx


----------



## cutelou101

ha ha! i've just went back and read what i wrote! doh! yep meant bump with no clothes rather than me! right pics are below, one laying down, one standing up. And i've put my 11 week pic for comparision!

Good luck tomorrow Jess, def think you should ask for second opinion or earlier scan. is your OH going with you? Hope your feeling a bit better tomorrow cold wise xx be thinking of you tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00635.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0









21 +2 a.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0









21 + 2 c.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

you can definatly see the bumpage coming along lou!
OH isnt coming with me, my mum is. As OH works for an agency and people are getting laid off at his work so we dont want to risk his job with more time off especially as i'll be having more scans etc xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Here are my bump pics. I didn't think I had grown until i looked at them side by side. 

1st one is 18 weeks and second 3 are today, 21 weeks 1 day :)

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo6.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo11.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo10.jpg
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo9.jpg

I def think both your bumps have grown. I still feel so small sometimes though. I thought I'd be a lot bigger by now. Oh well. 

Jess, I'm glad you got in for another appointment. I'm sure it will ease your mind a lot. Sorry to hear about the cold :(. Feel better.

Lou, I def see a difference when you compare 11 week and 21. And also since the last one you posted I see a difference. I think it's harder to see the difference on yourself. 
I know what you mean about ligament pain. I had it really bad last night and today. It was hard to stand up. Not sure there's anything to do. Mine is worse when I lay down and we can't lay on our backs anymore so it doesn't feel so great on the hips/side to lay sideways. Hope your pain feels better. 

Yay, we're all growing so much now!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Sorry that first one is so big.


----------



## cutelou101

I def see a difference, you can really tell through your top, your bump is so lovely! I'm still sure mine just looks bit porky - didn't help when a student said it just looked like I was putting on weight!

Think we are all growing really nicely now! Think each week we should see a real deifference each week!

Glad someones going with you jess x

I still sleep on my back, OH tells me once I fall asleep on my side, once I'm really out of it, I make big sigh then literally throw myself onto my back, then make a happy noice! I'm not dizzy when I get up so not too worried yet but going to speak to mw when I see her.

Sorry your pains bad too mama2b, think it must be all the growth we are suddenly doing! Can't believe it's 5 weeks till 3rd tri!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

OMG!! 2nd tri is flying!!! I feel like I lumped in the first part of it with 1st tri because I was still having m/s. Thank god everyday that's over!


----------



## jessica716

just woke up...throats killing me still but not as bad as yesterday....not going work though as dont want to make it any worse by being on the phones all day as i'll only end up being off again with it otherwise.

Plus as i have hospital also i dont know how i'll feel about going in esp. If news isnt as good as i want etc.

Going to stamp my feet and ask lots of questions today.... Want some answers! Personally i think my little boy is just fine but still worried... Keep having bad dreams whereas the fluid gets worse and i lose him ....bloody pregnancy dreams!


1sttime mama... Can definatly see a change in ur bump! Wooo.... We've all got lovely bumps.... Also....what is your name if you dont mind me asking... Haha i always wonder! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jess - how did it go today? x

oo yes mama2b, i wanted to ask that too if you don't mind? Mine and Jess's are easy to work out! lol!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

My name is Abbie :). I don't know why I didn't mention it earlier. I guess I just got used to being mama2b ;). But you can call me Abbie if you'd like. Lou is that short for anything?

Jess, can't wait to hear an update. I hope you got someone more knowledgeable this time. And I hope you feel better. I think you made the right decision taking off work. Do you have many sick/personal days?

I only get 2 weeks (10 days vacation per year) and if I haven't acrued the hours by the time the family takes their vacation I just don't get paid :(. I only acrue 1 hour sick pay per week. The benefits were SO much better when I was a teacher. I pretty much made up my mind I am going to part ways with this job after the baby. There's no reason to hang around if they aren't going to give me paid leave. After the baby comes I am going to continue to look for a librarian job (p/t probably at first) and if I can't find one then I might do a nanny share type thing where I look after one other child and my own. This way I don't have to put my LO in daycare and I am still making money. Another teacher I used to work with is doing the same thing. I'm a little frightened about living on one income for a bit, but DH is sposed to get a raise this month so that should help. I am really looking forward to having some time to stay home with LO. Most women in the states go back to work after only 6-8 weeks because that's all their employers will alow. Legally employers are required to give 6 weeks off, but it is up to the employer whether to pay or not :(. This is one thing I am hoping will change with Obama's health plan, but we'll see. Anyway, sorry to rant.

What about you guys? How long will you be off and what will you do with LO when you go back? I think we talked about this before but I forgot.

I watched baby kicking from outside for 15 minutes last night!! It's so weird/cool. Too bad Dh wasn't home at the time. He is starting to believe I'm making it up that I can feel the kicks form the outside. He thinks it's too soon.

Crazy dreams all night! Jess, I know what you mean about the dreams. Thankfully most of mine aren't about LO. I dream about apocalypse almost nightly, and I also dream about bad things happening to my doggy :(. I remember so many of my dreams due to the fact that I wake up so many times each night. Who said you pee less in 2nd tri? I feel like I'm constantly getting up. I try to limit my drinks at night, but I get thirsty. 

This morning I got to sleep in because the mom drove my charge to school today. So I just have to finish up work tonight and then a long 10.5 hour day tomorrow and it's weekend time!! Gonna try to get Dh to a baby store this weekend...we'll see. He doesn't want to buy anything yet because we don't have anywhere to put it and he wants to see what we get at the shower in March. But we still need to pick out the crib, etc. 

Okay, sorry so long winded today.


----------



## jessica716

Appointment was a complete waste of time all in all :shrug: pretty much said what i found on the internet..

That it is more common for boys to have more fluid anyhow and that as only minimal it can either be nothing or be the start of something.

They refused to move my scan forward as they said that its nothing to worry about as far as theyre concerned at present so unless it increases by the next scan that they wont do anything for the next 4 weeks...

Bloody useless! :nope:


----------



## jessica716

I dont get paid for my sick days as when i had my ectopic i went over my paid sick allowance of 20 days a year! it sucks but seein as though they arent doing me any favours i wont be doing them any by going in when i am not feeling great...just bit rubbish that my wage sucks every month because of it!

I will be leaving on maternity on 1st May but only doing 2 weeks in April....and i will be going bck to work on 1st September...

My MIL will be looking after little man for the hour or so that my work crosses with OH so no need for childcare which is good and i'll only be working 4 hours per day when i go back xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Sorry your appointment was a flop. Well, I guess the fact that they don't seem too concerned should put your mind at rest a little. I bet if it was really something to worry about they would be more proactive in getting you in. I know it sucks to wait though, I'm sorry. Hang in there.

That's great about your leave and having MIL watch your son when you go back. Will some of your leave be paid? We don't have any family here, but Dh's parents are older and my parents...well let's just say I would not trust them with my baby. 

We may be able to work out something where Dh worked from home and watched the baby some days while I worked. I guess we'll just have to see.


----------



## jessica716

My maternity leave is only statatoury at 123.00 a week, so not great but 80.00 child benefit on top plus OH wage....we will manage for the 3 months i am off, but we have no savings and i owe about £2000 in total to the bank hence going back sooner than later as we need the income so we can get everything paid asap as i dont want to be worrying about money xx

Yes not worried as much now, glad they confirmed the fact boys have more fluid anyhow so means that it may just be that xx


----------



## cutelou101

sorry the appointment didn't get the answers you wanted. I hope that you can try to not worry too much the next 4 weeks, as mama2b says if they were not too concerned then hopeforly everything is fine xx 

Does your work give you any maternity pay as extra Jess? Would you be working each day for 4 hours then Jess? Great you have MIL to watch LO. I'll have to decided between nursery or child minder, but want to go back only 3 days. teaching is very time consuming in the evenings - so would prefer less homework with LO!

For me it's the same as Jess, £123 a week plus child benefit £80 per month. But we are allowed legally 52 weeks off as maternity leave in the UK, our statutory pay of £123 goes on for 39 weeks (so roughly 9 months), then the rest at no pay. As a teacher i also get 18 weeks of pay, 2 weeks full pay, 4 weeks 90%, rest at 50%. I'm leaving on 4th May, and taking 39 weeks at least, and try and do some exam marking to make some money. 

lou, is short for Louise. All friends call me lou. 

Doesn't sound too great leave wise in US. Seems so strange that legally they don't have to pay you maternity leave, would Obama's health plan make changes in maternity too then? I haven't looked into it too much what he's planning to do. Sounds like a good idea to do a nanny share - so would they drop thier child to you for the day?

Dreams are mental too, guess they focus in on our fears. I had dream about dog too - woke up with a scream and grabbed DH. Dreamt his legs were severed and sent to us


----------



## jessica716

i will be working 5pm-9pm Monday - Thursday and 7 hours on a saturday.

My work dont pay anything on top of basic government 123.00pw so need to go back sooner than later.
Will stay off until 1st sept then go back xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!
So you get paid for 9 months!!! That's so incredible. Although it sounds like its not as much as you were making, but still. 

Well I am trying to work up until the end of pregnancy, but it might get a little tricky towards the very end so I might take the last couple weeks off. After that I don't think I'll return to my job. There's really no incentive. I will look for something else. 

I had a nice weekend. Nothing too exciting. Lots of eating and relaxing. Didn't get a lot done. Dh and I have a growing list of home improvement/organization tasks we want to get done. We are running out of time to do it all. But after we get back from Chicago, I definitely want to switch our room so we can start getting the nursery ready. We are also thinking about redoing our bathroom (tile, sink/vanity, paint) and getting new windows and maybe buying some new furniture. Not sure how much of that we will actually be able to afford, but we'll see. 

Today I went to the big babies r us and looked at cribs. I am so indecisive. There was two that I liked, one is the perfect height (since i'm so short) but kind of cheap looking. The other one was a much better construction but a little higher. They are the same price. And then of course I can't decide on color/finish. So my Dh's dreams of me picking out the crib without him having to go were crushed. He should know better though, I am very indecisive and this is a big purchase. It's a lifetime crib so it converts later to a full size bed. 

Still no nephew. Tomorrow my sister will be exactly a week past her due date!!! I know she's getting really antsy. If it doesn't happen naturally before Wed. they will induce. So either we he will be here by Friday when I get there. It's so exciting! I hope everything goes well and everyone is healthy. On the other hand I am REALLY not looking forward to how cold it will be there. It's been in the 60's (farenheit) here and there the high for the day we arrive is 9 degrees!!! Not looking forward to that. And I've felt like I'm fighting a cold (the little girl I watch is sick). 

Baby is going crazy moving around this weekend!!! Today I think he maybe had the hiccups because it was just one right after the next for several minutes. I'm feeling him allover too. Up really high by my belly button and down low. It's crazy I was even feeling him in two place at once. So maybe he's kicking and punching at the same time. 

Hope you ladies are feeling well!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah it's quiet good over here, we are legally entitled to 52 weeks, and have to inform employers when we want to come back if you don't want to take the full time. It's not much a week - but it does help. I'm trying to stay off as long as possible as been told my job is redundant when i return, so will have minium of 3 months (which is protected as been on leave) when i get back. But job be gone by summer 2012.

Glad you had a nice weekend, i know it's hard making the big purchases, i'm going to have to drag DH out too - as can't make decisions at the best of times!! Hopeforly your nephew will arrive naturally when he's ready, but least you know he'll be there by the time you get there! That will be a big change in weather for you! It's brrr! Raining all day today, and back to 4 degree's and lower from tomorrow.

waited in all day for baby delivery for the nursery - but rung them mid day as couldn't online track it so was feeling like something was wrong. And it's not coming today, so waited in for no reason!! 

sounds like nice p/t hours Jess, that way you'll have all day with lo, and OH gets some 'daddy time' in the evening too! You see the new paternity changes they are bringing in from april this year? Dad's can use our unused maternity leave for up to 6 months - but no extension for the 2 weeks paid bit for them yet.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay, 22 weeks today and 2 weeks till vday!

I wish I was feeling better. I have a sore throat still, stuffy nose, and headache. I really am hoping to feel better (and nto worse by friday) when I have to fly. I also don't want to be sick and be around my baby Nephew. They are planning on inducing my sister on Thursday. I can't believe how long she's had to wait. But, I had a feeling the little guy wasn't going to come out without a little intervention. They are still saying the high will be 9 degrees in Chicago, that's -13 celsius!!! I am going to have to layer up with leggings under my pants. 

Is it 4 degrees celsius there Lou? Is that pretty cold for there? It's been gorgeous here the lately. I took the little one to the park and it was sunny and warm. I even took off my coat for a few minutes. Of course she fell asleep on the way home and woke up when I was trying to transfer her to the stroller. So it's taken 2 hours to try to get her down for a nap. I still don't think she's asleep. 

Well, I am going to try to rest for a minute before she gets up. Long day/early morning today. One more long day, then a short one, and then I leave for 4 days! 

Lou, did your items arrive from the store? Do you have a lot purchased?

Jess, how are things going for you? How's the physio?


----------



## cutelou101

They randomly turned up at 7.30am the following day! Gave me and my dog a fright!! There was a man there with a big box!! So it's come, got Moses basket, sheets, blankets etc. Love them!

Yeah it's 4 degrees celcius, roughly normal, tends to average 6 degrees c, but can go minus 2 or 3. Sometimes gets snow. Have to wear coat, gloves and scarf when walking the dog in the evening. We can get alot of rain, which makes it quiet miserable weather at times! Sounds really nice out there - be lovely to take coat off! I would definately go for layers with minus 13!! Brrrr!!!! 

Hope your feeling better by friday, hopeforly you can shake it off by then. It's so hard when there's nothing you can take to make it go quicker!!

Woohoo 22 weeks!! 

Jess how are you? Xx


----------



## jessica716

well..... I'm still getting over the flu....2nd week now....

Mama2b... Hope you're feeling better soon, its horrible being ill!

Lou.... You'll hve to take a pic of ur moses basket...

We're not going to be in our new house now until september so have to set up for baby here.. I have bought a swinging crib as it should do until we move and possibly after....bought it from kiddicare website... Upto 50% sale on.... Its great! Xxx


My beloved kitty went missing monday and has not been seen since.... We've put out flyers and leaflets but still no news....

Bump seems to be growing quite a bit, and little man is getting more and more active.... He wakes me upin the night and is always wide awake first thing in the morning and after my tea. He has even had hiccups past few days which was funny.
OH likes wathing my belly jump about when he kicks as can see it clearly now. Is it sad that i could watch my belly for hours? Makes me feel happy that i know hes ok i guess as after the ectopic never thought i'd get to this.


Heres my 22 week bump....


https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/478/22weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh no jess I'm sorry to hear about your kitty! Hope he/she's back soon! 

Well my sister went in to be induced this morning at 12:30am. It's been over 12 hours and no word!!!! She hasn't bothered to contact or return phone calls from anyone in my family. I don't have her husbands number and the hospital wint give our info. Im worried sick! I'm sure everything is ok but I won't relax till I know for sure. Mt dad us going to the hospital so hopefully I'll get good news soon! I'll post m


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I'm an Aunt!!!!!! Connor was born January 20, 2011, 9lbs exactly!!! I can't wait to meet him tomorrow!


----------



## jessica716

woooohoo congrats!

good choice in name too by ur sister....thats what my little man is being called! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

wooohooo! Congrats mama2b!!! He'll be all lovely to meet tomorrow! Nice weight too!!

Sorry about the kitty Jess, hope it come back soon. Feeling for you with the flu, it's horrid and takes forever to go. Great news on baby movements though!

Just keep getting bad news each day this week in regards to work, not sure how much is scaremoungering. but baby always gives me a kick when i start to get upset. Had my first unwanted belly rub and sex prediction at work today!

Shall try and take pic tomorrow, basket still in the box as need OH to dismantel the cheap furniture and take to tip tomorrow so i have space for the baby bits!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

How's everyone doing! I got back in town last night. My cousin is amazing!! My sister had a rough labor and they had to keep the baby in NICU for a couple days. But everyone is healthy. I guess sometimes when they induce and things don't progress fast enough there is a chance the mother can get in an infection. So my sister did and she had a fever. Also, baby Connor took 22+ hours to come out because he was so big and his cord was wrapped around his head. They kept him in the nicu just as a precaution but he was perfectly healthy. MY sister was pretty traumatized and she had some 3rd degree tears. But I am proud of her for delivering that big baby vaginally. Because the baby was in the nicu they didn't want many guests. But luckily the day before I left they brought him home form the hospital, so I got to go and hang out with him for a while. He is so precious. I know I am biased but I think he's the cutest baby I ever saw! I held him for a long time and he slept mostly. It was really hard to leave, knowing I won't see him for a while. But the next time I do he will get to meet his cousin!!

I am glad to be home! It was freezing there. Of course I came back today and it's gorgeous and sunny. All of my maternity shirts are long sleeve. I'm going to have to pick up some t-shirts now that the weather's changing. Travelling wasn't too horrible, But my legs/back were really sore on the plane. Dh reminded me to get up and stretch/walk around every 30 mins. I don't think I want to fly again until the pregnancy is over. Although DH talks about taking one last vacation before the baby comes. I suppose if it was a shorter one it would be okay. 4+ hours is too long. 

Wel I hope you guys are doing well. Jess, what happened with the kitty?

Here's my 23 weeks bump pic
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo12.jpg

I feel like I've gotten bigger in the last 2 weeks. Here's the 21 week
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/photo11.jpg

I went to the Dr. this morning. I gained 8lbs in 4 weeks!!! MY jaw nearly hit the floor when I read the scale. I know it's because I finally got my appetite back. My dr. said to watch what I eat better and get more excercize. 4lbs a week is good. But then again I hadn't gained much up to that point, so I guess I'm just catching up. All in all I've probably gained a total of 10-12lbs. But I don't want to become a whale!! She measured my belly and that was about it.


----------



## jessica716

kitty strolled through the door at 6am on monday morning as OH was leaving for work! Haha.

My bump has grown and i feel massive now.... Will upload a pic when i get to the laptop...

1sttimemama ....your bump is lovely!

Woooo not long until v-day now! Yey!

Got my travel system and my swinging crib now so all starting to come together and told work i'll be leaving on 01.05.11 for maternity. 

Hope your both well..breakfast time now before work! Xxs


----------



## cutelou101

prob wondering what the fuss was all about! Glad she is back well and safe.

Sounds like your in full swing now jess! Have you worked out how many days you have left? Looking forward to your bump pic!

Glad you managed to meet your cousin mama2b! Your bump is looking great! I don't think your weight gain is anything to worry about - think your prob just catching up! The books say 1 to 2lbs in first tri, then a 1lb a week in 2nd tri. so by 23 weeks at max that would be 12lbs. So think it might just be catch up as you say. 

Will post my bump later. still think i just look fat. so many people at work are saying i still look tiny and it just looks like i've gained weight. my younger kids are worried about baby size for me! saw a friend i hadn't seen since sept yesterday, she said she really couldn't tell. Was hoping to wear my posh maternity dress out on Friday night when we go up london for the theatre - but not sure if it will look right just yet. prob could just fit in my old dresses (but they are in the loft!)


----------



## cutelou101

Happy V day ladies! hope you are both well xx

Here is my V day bump. Went to midwife today and she said it was spot on. Pre term likleyhood scan tomorrow. Brought my pram at the weekend, seeming very real.
 



Attached Files:







vday bump online.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

happy v day!

Lovely bump lou!
I took one but nt had a chance to put it up.... Bumps had a growth spurt recently... 

Got my follow up on 10th feb to check babys brain again, cnt wait to see him!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Happy V-Day guys! I can't believe how fast the time is flying now. It's def feeling very real now. 

Lou your bump as really popped!! I don't feel like mine has grown much since my last pic, but I will try to take pics every week from here on out. Maybe I'll see more of a difference in the pics. 

Feeling so much kicking!!! This baby is an active one for sure. Yesterday he woke me up with a nice swift kick to the ribs...ouch! But it's really nice/reassuring to feel him moving around in there. He's def getting more squished now cause I can feel him all over the place. Way up high and down low. I'm feeling pretty good, but I'm not ready for 3rd trimester!!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Mine has really changed over a week. Think I've got last weeks in my journal. It was very low last week, but seems to be more all over this week!

Looking foward to the bump pics jess and mama2b!

Can you believe it's only 16 weeks to go! 

Not long now till your next scan jess, he would have really grown by then!


----------



## jessica716

Here was my v-day pic taken yesterday

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7834/long24.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3374/24weeks.jpg


What do you think? I can see a big difference now xx


----------



## cutelou101

Your bump is looking great jess! Amazing pic from
the front! Really can see it's a lovely baby bump! You can see I real change from your last one!


----------



## jessica716

Thanks Lou... seems to be massive now!! None of my maternity stuff fits properly so had to buy more stuff!! luckily Very catalogue have a sale on mamas & papas maternity wear nearly all 50% off!! wooo xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Wow Jess! I definitely see a change! There's a baby in there for sure ;). Looks lovely!. I am feeling my maternity stuff is a little tighter now too. But I never really bought too much because the seasons are going to change soon. Now there's only 4 months left, but I'll need to buy a few more things to last me. Just waiting for some sales!


----------



## cutelou101

i'll have to have a look at 'very' as would like a few more dressess. My maternity trousers still fall down on me, so leggings or dresses are the best.

Your bump is so defined from the front.

Mama2b loooking forward to your bump pic

Scan went well today, low risk for pre term labour. so all steam ahead!

16 weeks to go ladies! Starting to feel so very real!


----------



## jessica716

well my size 8 maternity trousers are too small now. So going to have to find some different ones, although i think they were a small fit anyway.

I've gone from being a size 6 to being too big for size 8 maternity...haha!

Kitty is back from the vets, got him castrated and he caught fleas from the vets! Not happy. Just had to spend 70 on castration and another 30 on flea treatment! Expensive kitty!

I have the worst heartburn ever! Everything else with little man is going great but the heartburn is killing me!

Not long left at all! Haha still doesnt seem quite real....can't wait for little man to be here and looking forward to seeing how big he is now!

Lou....can i ask why you had a preterm scan and what it means? Never heard of one of them, what do they actually check? Things like fluid level and cervix competence?? Xxx


----------



## jessica716

oooh almost forgot..... OH taking me away weekend after my birthday to hastings to see my big sister and hes also hinted about an engagement ring when we are there..woo xxx


----------



## cutelou101

My hospital and a hospital in London are doing a study in pre term labour and scans. They offer all ladies at both hospitals to take part at 24 weeks, you can opt out. They do internal scan and measure length of birth canal, cervix and blood flow to baby. If birth canal is below 25mm then high risk, then they offer you support and more scans. Mine came back 32mm, and cervix closed. Think if study goes well, they may roll it out.

Heartburn is terrible isn't it jess! Had it terrible yesterday too!! Think it's the less space.

Woohoo! Sounds like oh may propose jess! When is your birthday?

Maybe they were a small 8. My size 10s are still too small, leggings are my fave!


----------



## jessica716

My birthdays on 15th March Lou.

Heartburn is evil! Although mines more like acid reflux than heartburn, its horrible i actually get it that bad i can taste it in my mouth and it makes me heave.... Everything i eat or drink sets it off... and gaviscon does nothing!!!

Have yo had any info on antenatel classes yet?? I've still not had anything and i cant afford to go on the private nct ones as the only one they have space on is over 100.00 for just me and not my partner! 

Apparently the nhs ones are fully booked up until June which is no bloody good to me! :cry: xxx


----------



## cutelou101

I hate acid reflux, just horrid! It's it as bad if you eat smaller meals or us it just any food no matter how big or small?

Not long till your birthday now!

Thought nct included partners? Ours round here are 160, too much for me so not going. My midwife running 4 week one on nhs in march. When is your next midwife appointment? I think legally we are entitled to them from nhs, so maybe one from a slightly different area? I think with nhs choices, as we can choose our hospital, it doesn't have to be the local one, anouther close hospital could offer them with spaces where you could attend?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, glad to hear your scan went well. That's great that they offer that. Fir some reason I am anxious about preterm labor. It's funny how the worries shift. 

Jess, sorry to hear about the cat. Pets are so expensive sometimes. I get heartburn but it doesn't sound nearly ad bad as yours. It's no fun! Thata great about your weekend away! That's so exciting about getting engaged too! Rings are fun. I haven't been wearing mine for weeks now. Every time I put it on my finger gets all red and itchy :(. 

Well I am going to try to post this bump pic from my phone. I thunk maybe I've grown a bit more. 
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/43f33929.jpg


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh we sent in registration for our baby classes. We are taking (hopefullly) 3 together and then dh is taking ind just for dads :(. They are expensive, so hopefully they will be worthwhile. 
Are u guys having leg cramps? I've been getting them at night. I try to stretch thd calves a lot and ear bananas and if sort if helps. But they are nasty and make if hard to sleep. Also lo has thus nice habit if kicking/punching whichever side I lay on. If I switch he kicks the other side. I think he's going to be a little trouble maker ;)...like his father


----------



## cutelou101

Bumps def grown mama2b! Really showing through your top, looks great!

Hopeforly your course will be good, it's nice they do a daddy only one! Mind you my dh doesn't want to go to any! 

I re read leaflet today, says it was for before 34 weeks, so may still be little early but not really early. It was good for peace of mind, as I was getting worried bout it too!

Have you both brought anything more for baby yet?


----------



## jessica716

i've worked out milk, milkshakes and yogurt make it worse.... So avoiding dairy at moment to see if it helps with it.

Not bought anything more although mum has bought a travel cot this week.

Hope you are both doing well.... Not got my internet on laptop at moment as having issues with it but will pop on here and there on my phone :hugs: xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Just went maternity clothes shopping. Wow, I really have gotten bigger! I bought a bunch of t-shirts and tanks but I didn't find any pants which is what I really need. My favorites right now are my gap jeans, but they are too big and get stretched when I wear them. So I can really only wear them once or at most twice. Thank goodness I have a washing machine. I feel like I am getting bigger everywhere :(. My hips and thighs seems bigger. My boobs are def bigger. Strangers are finally noticing I'm pregnant. Which comes I'm learning. So I think I might work that angle ;). I tried on a dress, possibly for my shower the end of March and dresses make me look REALLY big. 

Jess, I hope you find something that helps the heart burn. Your scan is coming up, right?

I scheduled my 30 week scan for March 15th. I can't wait!

Hope you girls are feeling well!


----------



## Kammmmay

Hey Ladies, my EDD is May 28th and I would love to join in if you dont mind having a late comer. Im new to the site, so im still figuring a few things out.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi :hi: kammmmay, yes of cause you can join in. How has your pregnancy been going?

thats not long now Mama2b till your scan, it will fly by. I really wish i had done measurements of my whole body before, so i could have seen the changes! Glad you got some nice tops, i find finding bottoms the hardest bit too. Want to get a nice dress for my friends hen do in April

Jess when's your next scan again?

Hope everyones having a nice weekend. My DH cleaned and tidyed the whole house while i was out this morning, bless him!!


----------



## jessica716

my next scan is on 10th so not long, should have been in work til 9pm that day so used the last of my holidays to book it off.

OH has chosen my engagement ring now but he has had to have it specially made as i am a H and they dont do engagement rings in that size anywhere we looked!

Went and got measured for a bra again today as now all of them are too small... Now measuring at a 34F ....omg! Haha

Hi Kammmmay! Hope you and bump are well!

Got little man some clothes today too! Haha hes got more than me now!!

Heartburn sucks.... Still not gone but avoiding dairy and certain food helps.

How are you all doing? Are the bumps getting bigger? Apparently i'm starting to glow...but i'd say i'm just wearing more make up in all honesty...haha xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kammmmay

My pregnancy had been pretty rough up until a couple of weeks ago. I was sick and sore and just all around yucky for the first 22 weeks, but Ive had a couple good days lately, so that has helped a lot. Mostly I just have horrid back pain, but still get nauseous around certain smells. My little girl was measuring small at the last scan, so I have another one tomorrow. Im hoping shes on track this time :)

Jessica, I totally understand that one. I just measured and I'm at a 38H. I dont even know where to look. I wanted to get a nursing bra, so i a couple for later on, but I am scared to buy one online without being able to try it on. Sizes are never consistent.


----------



## jessica716

kammmmay... I went to mothercare for mine and tried them on.... Mine are nursing ones as didnt see point in getting normal as i'd end up having to get nursing ones anyhow.

I know marks and spencers over here do them in store so you can try them.... Do you have m+s over there? Xx

I'm seeing midwife tomorrow and then next scan thursday....
Hoping for better news than last time and that the fluid on babys brain has resolved itself xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Welcome Kam! Sorry to hear it's been rough for you. I had m/s pretty bad up to about 17/18 weeks. It was nasty stuff. Now I have the back pain too. And terrible leg cramps/aches at night. As for the bras, I am a 32/34H at the moment. I bought a bunch of 34H at nordstrom rack. Do you have one near you? They don't carry nursing bras so I have no idea where I will find those in my size. I bought one online at amazon but it's really only good for sleeping and doesn't offer much support https://www.amazon.com/Support-Mate...N16I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297028520&sr=8-1. There's also nordstrom online and a few other sites which I'm sure you've tried. I think the only option will be to buy online for me. And even then I'm not even sure if I'll find something that fits well. I am waiting until 3rd trimester to see how much more I grow and then I will order a few different ones to try.

Jess, your scan is not long now! Hope you've been feeling well and not too stressed. 

Lou, that's so nice about your OH cleaning. Mine woke me up with a full body massage today :). I was up most of the night with leg cramps/aches. I'm def going to ask the dr. about this because it really stinks. I've been trying to stretch and get lots of potassium, but it doesn't always help.


----------



## Kammmmay

I have gotten my previous bras at nordstrom rack, since it seems to be the only place to carry above an E. I've found a few places online that carry larger cups in nursing bras, but i think its going to be pretty hard to find a good fit too. I hope youre able to find some though!

Jess, i dont know if we have any of those stores over here. I will have to look into them. Thanks for the info though! Good luck on your scan :) I had another today to check her growth and she was another 3 days behind, putting her at a total of 8 days behind average growth. I hope nothing too serious is wrong and that she is just a smaller baby.


----------



## jessica716

argggghhh... Cramps.... Upset tummy....lower Back ache....

3 signs of preterm labour i am not happy to see!

Been going on a few days then stopped saturday so put it down to a tummy bug...

Now on bed rest for at least next few days due to having all of it again last night!

Fingers crossed nothing more than upset tummy!

Doctor has done me a pescription for something to help the acid reflux....but due to the cramps etc i'm not allowed to use it! Haha xx


----------



## cutelou101

Jess hoping it's just an upset tummy for you. Are they going to do a scan for you to check your cervix? I had the same last Monday through to Tuesday, but cervix was closed on Wednesday and long, so fxed it's just a dippy tummy for you xxx Did you see your midwife today?

Kam sorry to hear it's been a bit rough so far, hopeforly you'll feel bit better from now on xx When is your next scan? Hopeforly she is just a little smaller, think they all grow at different rates. Not too sure what stores you have over there, but i tend to go online to get them, think bramissavo ships to the US. I've been avoiding having my measured again, know they have grown, but trying to put it off till next tri..

mama2b thats really sweet of your OH! I had cramp last week, real pain! How are you keeping?

Keep getting pins and neddles in my right foot, very strange!


----------



## jessica716

wll i have my scan thurs so going to wait until then, if its not got any better i will mention it at the consultant appointment thurs. But surely if labour is coming they'll be able to tell on the scan frm babys position and amniotic fluid level etc xxx


----------



## cutelou101

thats good your scan is only a few days away, as you say they should be able to tell. keep nice a rested :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

How are you feeling today jess? xx


----------



## jessica716

cramps arent as bad and seem to be more when i try and eat, so thinking a mixture of braxton hicks and tummy bug, as midwife said when you are dehydrated braxton hicks are more frequent and can be a bit painful!

Had day off today, cnt wait to see baby tomorrow!

Hows everyone else? Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey all! 

Glad you are feeling a but better Jess. I bet your ultrasound will be reassuring. I've bern having sone tummy pains as well. It started when he was kicking hard last night. I don't think it's Braxton hicks, but I don't know what those feel like. I just feel a slight pain in the middle/left side of my belly when ge moves around now. Not sure if it's normal or something to call the dr on. Gonna rest a bit and see if it goes away. 

Maybe it's just growing pains. I feel bigger now. 

My friend had her baby!! She was a couple days late and they induced because her blood pressure was high. In lab about 16 hours. Haven't talked to her yet. 

So, dh won a free trip to Mexico at work. He wanted me to go but u an too anxious about traveling far from home in 3rd tri. ESP out of the country. So he might go by himself. I'm not happy but it is a free trip so I understand. Plus he will use all of thus yeRs vacation days up when lo comes. I left it up to him but I'm secretly hoping he stays home... Is that selfish? Gonna post another bump pic.

Hone you're well lou! Bump getting bigger?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

25 weeks!!

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/7f8258d2.jpg


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess I hope your scan goes/went well!


----------



## cutelou101

Jess hope the scan went well today xxx

Mama2b, i'd def see if the pain goes away with rest, if so it's prob just ligimate streching. But you can always ring doc for reasurrance xx Bump is looking great! xx

AFM back ache hit me yesterday, with pain down my legs when standing and pins and neddles sitting. Brought a bump band now for support. Also now on iron as i'm anememic!

25 week bump below. I have finely popped i think!!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks online.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

lou.. You've popped! Wooo


Scan went well.. Measurement is 9.6mm now... Down from the original 10.1mm and well within normal range!

So now back to midwife care instead of consultant, they think everything is fine, theres no worry now....wooo xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Good new Jess! Now you can relax a bit. Did you get any good pics? Have your symptoms lessened? Will you have any other scans after this? 

Lou, you def popped! Bump looks great!

I haven't been having as much painful kicking today. Seems like he's sleeping a bit now which is good. I don't think it's ligament pain (although I have that sometimes too) it feels like it's sore on the inside from where he's kicking me. It's more of a discomfort than a pain. Like when someone rubs up against you where you have a bruise. I think he's just a strong kicker/mover. But apparently now is the most active time. Otherwise I am having some back pain. The leg cramps have gotten a little better, but my legs still feel sore and achy a lot. I really could use another massage. Dh gives me little ones here and there which is SO nice. It's getting harder and harder to get comfy at night! I think 3rd tri will be the longest of all ;). We're almost there!


----------



## jessica716

1sttimemama..... The cramps have stopped, although alternating between an upset tummy and constipation... Oh the joys! Haha

Apart from that i'm feeling a lot better, they did point out tht baby is actually pretty much engaged but hes been in that position from the start so he just seems to be comfy there...

But can't get a picture of him while hes got his head tucked down there! But i'm a lot more relaxed about everything...

just want my little boy to be here... Hurry up may! Lol...

Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Great news jess! Sorry bout the tummy, it does play havoc on our systems! I'm with you, I'm so excited now I'm not sure I can wait till may!!

Mama2b hope your little man has given you a little rest! Some of baby s's kicks are getting very hard! 

When do we start 3rd tri? Is it 27 weeks or 28?

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Xx


----------



## jessica716

in the uk 3rd tri starts when you enter your 27th week so even 26.1 is counted as 3rd tri... Woooop...

Bumps gettin so heavy now, my physio lady gave me a support belt i have to wear when i'm walking about. Looks funny but so comfy! Haha xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Eventful day for me! Sorry if TMI but last 2 days i've had leaks which of gone through my knickers and my bottoms, so ended up in hospital today after ringing midwife. back home now after being in hospital since 11.30. All is fine, it was not a leak from my main waters and the womb is still closed, so the consultant said the main thing is i'm not in labour. But i must call them if it happens again. They think it could be the hind waters or just watery discharge or infection.

Feel shattered, was there all by myself. Spent last 2 hours having baby heartbeat montiored as it wouldn't stay still to get the reading they needed to discharge me! But said all is well with baby and Baby S is very strong (kicking the midwife all the time!). 

Jess glad your support belt is nice and comfy! Hows physio going?


----------



## jessica716

well i've found that as bumps got bigger i cant walk to far so the support will help, ideally this will do the trick but i was told i may end up on crutches and the physio lady thinks its all due to my size as i'm so petite,

As i'm 5'2 and only weighed 7.8 stone before getting pregnant and i've put on 17lbs now.... But the weight is all boobs and bump... God help me as he gets heavier!

So apart frm that things are good now, and idnt mind being achy as it means hes growing nicely!

Sorry to hear about the leaking! I had something similar, hospital took a sample to check for infection etc but said they think just very watery discharge and that its quite common especially in 3rd tri...

Has anyone else found they feel quite tender down there...almost swollen.. Sorry if tmi!
Think its all to do with the increase in blood down there but dtd with OH and had to stop as just felt so tender and sore... :nope: not a nice feeling!

Bed time for me... Night night xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, sorry to hear about your scare! I'm glad everything checked out okay in the end. There are so many little things to worry about. I noticed for a while that I have this spot on my neck that looks like a bruise. But I didn't really think about it till DH mentioned something the other day. Now I'm worried it means something is wrong with me or the baby. I will ask the OB at my appointment next week. 

Still getting some strong kicks form LO, but they aren't hurting quite so much. Although tonight he seems to be kicking down by my hip bone (ouch). I am starting to get so excited about everything now! Moving the rooms int he next couple week then my baby shower next month and our parenting/childbirth prep classes. I've been doing a lot of reading lately, and I've finally been brave enough to read up on the birth/labor sections. I'm just really hoping my placenta has moved so I don't have to have a c-section. But I won't find out till my Ultrasound at 30 weeks. 

Jess, I'm glad the maternity belt thingy is helping your back. I am going to have to ask my OB about those. Which one did you get? Is it comfy or tight? I can't stand having anything on my belly these days. I don't even like my below the bump pants anymore. 

I am starting to feel the drain of 3rd trimester now. Not quite as bad as 1st tri, but I feel like my energy is draining a bit. Thankfully I can take a nap some days. But the little one I watch has taken to not napping some days. My job is getting on my nerves. They keep changing my schedule all around because the night time sitter is taking classes. I am back to working 12 hour days on Monday but then shorter days the rest of the week. But I'm getting less hours, which is good in a way, but also bad because my pay is less. This past monday (valentines day) they wanted me to potentially work a 17 hour day. They didn't even ask me if I could they just basically told me. I think they sensed I was a little bit annoyed. They just aren't very considerate. They'll schedule me till 9:00 one night and come home 2 hours late without calling to let me know they are running late. Then I'll have to be back in the morning at 7am. So, I will stick it out as long as I can and then be done with them. I don't need that. I am hoping to work up till the beginning of May, but I'll see how it goes. Are you guys looking forward to a break from work?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/699da307.jpg
My doggy trying out our new stroller :)


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey guys! Hope you're doing well! Congrats on making it to 3rd tri! I know we have a little ways to go, but I can't help but feel a sense of accomplishment for making it 2/3 of the way there!! I hope you are both feeling well!

I go in tomorrow for my routine exam and glucose screening for gestational diabetes and then in 3 weeks I have my ultrasound to check my placenta! I can't believe how fast time if passing by now! I'm feeling pretty good after a long weekend of relaxation with DH. Counting down the days now for sure!!


----------



## jessica716

I never thought we'd get to double figures as I feel I've been pregnant forever... Roll on may and meeting our lo's ... Although not too keen on going into labour haha xx


----------



## cutelou101

Love the pic of your dog! How cute!

can't believe we are 3rd tri and double figures!

Can't wait to meet LO, people keep telling me it's not long now - and then think oh yeah it is!

hope all goes well tomorrow with your test m2b! xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Dr says my belly is measuring big. Might mean big baby!! Ironic after having such a small bump for so long. I don't feel thar big and she said my weight gain is good. I guess he just had a growth spurt ;)


----------



## cutelou101

Good news that the weight gain is good. Do you feel much bigger? Think anouther bump picture is in order! How did your exam and screening tests go?

Jess how are you doing?

When are you all doing your hospital bags? I've got most things i need i think, but it's just in bags and boxes in the spare room. some days it seems ages away, other days it seems really close!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies!

How are we all? X


----------



## jessica716

Hey lou, I'm ok7n sore itchy and tired but plodding along! Stil got no internet so having to use it on my phone.
Little mans gettin big now,wooo

Got to go docs for blood tests tmz to see if I have cholestasis as tummys really itchy and sore now!

I've put on about 22pounds in weight now.... Eeeeek!

How u doing? Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey! I feel so un prepared! Lord help me if I go into preterm labor! But I figure if it happens we'll figure out what we need. The baby won't need much in the first few days anyway. Plus the hospital is right next door to a baby store that has everything. So worst case scenario I send DH over with a check list. I am going to print/make a checklist so I can check off things as I get them. It will help me feel better to be a little organized, even if we still need a lot of things. I want to make sure I buy what I need to pack in the hospital bag this week. As for other things, the invites for my shower went out yesterday so I am hoping that people will start shopping so I can see if there's anything I need to order myself. Time is going by so quickly now! 

I haven't heard anything about my gestational diabetes test so I guess no news is good news. My ultrasound is in 2 weeks now!! I really can't wait to see LO again. I'm so curious about what position he'll be in. I don't think he's head down yet as I feel him moving all around. Yesterday he was going nuts pretty much all day. And it seems liek today will be the same. I got some video of it last night!

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/th_P1000506.jpg

How are you guys doing? Feeling okay? I'm feeling so big now!! Peeing more than usual too now. Keep trying to practice my kegals! Last night I was up just about every hour :(


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Jess! We were writing at the same time!! Sorry about the itchy tummy! That seems to be the only preggo symptom I've avoided thus far. Oh and hemroids seems to be at bay too (knock on wood). Don't worry about your weight gain. I'm right there with you. I think I've gained about 18 now. But I was not as slim as you to begin with. Good luck with the blood test tomorrow!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

jess hope the blood test goes well tomorrow. Don't worry about the weight gain, Its the time we and they start really growing

mama2b the list sounds like a good idea, I did one and really helped! There's not too much they really need when first born, just some nappies and baby grows to start with xx your bumps looking great! You must be excited about your scan!

My bump measured small today, so had scan, baby is 2lb 5. Pretty much spot on for dates, so just have small bump! Having on off cramps, so waiting for urine test results to see if that's the cause, otherwise might be irritable uterus. 

Is it starting to feel close now? March already!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Lou! That's odd about your bump measuring small. I think we need a bump pic to confirm ;). Baby seems to be a good size though! He' must be cramped in there. Hopefully you grow some more to accomodate so the cramps go away. My bump has been sore a lot too. Esp and night time. But since the doc said I'm measuring a bit big, maybe I just have a boy boy in there.

Oh, the pic a posted is actually a video FYI, so if you double click on it you can see him moving all around in there. He's quite the acrobat!


----------



## cutelou101

It must be as I'm on my iPod, will check in laptop tomorrow as should play fine on there. I'll get dh to take pic before work and upload. Mw wants to to rest up till urine results and write down times if pain and length, see if it gets worse or better.

Wonder how big he will be? Mind you my bump measures small and baby normal size and waters fine, so you never know!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I haven't seen either of your bumps in a while! I bet they've grown s lit. Mine seems to be growing all the time now! I've really felt my uterus moving up this past week. And lo like to kick me right at the top. If I'm not wearing a bra and bend forward he kicks my breasts! Lol! 
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/652f4360.jpg


----------



## jessica716

https://img69.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img69/4786/img2011022400016.jpg

This was at 27 weeks, sorry can't rotate it as I'm on my mobile and I haven't worked out how to do it just yet as its a brand new phone!

Off to have my bloods done in 40 mins oh the joys! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Your bumps are looking great ladies! Feels weird that we have 11 weeks more or less left to go!

Are either of you going to have a baby shower? I might have some friends round around the Easter weekend if the weather is nice for some sort of baby party!

Bump pic is below, baby is lying breech, i can feel the head by my belly button, and i'm sure it just sits there swinging it's legs back and forward as i get tap, tap, tap, tap!
 



Attached Files:







28 + 4 b.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Bumps are looking great! I feel massive now! And I can tell LO is getting bigger too. He's still pretty active but I feel like he's starting to run out of room in there. When he tries to move around I can really see it and feel it. I can feel his hard little body when I press on my bump...it's kind of creepy but cool. Can you guys feels the baby by touching your bump? It's hard!

I was having a lot of bump pain over the weekend. I'm not sure if it was just growing pains. Friday night I momentarily forgot about the bump and tried to reach forward for something and it REALLY hurt. The top of my bump was really sore for a day and it was really uncomfortable. 

Otherwise I am feeling okay. My back/legs hurts and I started to walk with a bit of a waddle. I've put on close to 20 lbs I think. I can't believe we have only 11 weeks to go! We have our child birth classes coming up and also my shower later this month. Then next weeks ultrasound! So this will be a busy month. I hope I can keep up with everything and my full time work. I may have to cut down hours next month. But I still want to try to work into May. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b! Yep I can feel baby too, midwife confirmed that what I thought was a head by my belly button, is def the head! So still sitting breech. It is pretty amazing being able to feel them now, really amazes me everyday feeling baby and feeling the moves! Love it!

Are you finding it harder to sit or get up too? My stomach muscles are gone!

I'm feeling your bump pain, I'm now having painful bh contractions, mw thinks that's what my pains have been since last week - and doubts I'll go over due as getting them so early and so painful. had them from 1 today and still going. Their finely tappering off.

I had first antenatal yesterday, enjoyed it. Was just basic labour, next week is complications. Hope yours go well. When's the date for your scan?

Hope your doing well jess xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b! Yep I can feel baby too, midwife confirmed that what I thought was a head by my belly button, is def the head! So still sitting breech. It is pretty amazing being able to feel them now, really amazes me everyday feeling baby and feeling the moves! Love it!

Are you finding it harder to sit or get up too? My stomach muscles are gone!

I'm feeling your bump pain, I'm now having painful bh contractions, mw thinks that's what my pains have been since last week - and doubts I'll go over due as getting them so early and so painful. had them from 1 today and still going. Their finely tappering off.

I had first antenatal yesterday, enjoyed it. Was just basic labour, next week is complications. Hope yours go well. When's the date for your scan?

Hope your doing well jess xx


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, I'mok, sore and having a nightmare with my spd. Been off work again today as couldn't even get out of bed this morning!
Got my first antenatel class at end of march, really lookin forward to it! Can't wait for little man to get here now!
I've had bad bh since about week 18 and they're still going strong! Won't be long before its the real thing!
Any thoughts on your birth plans ladies? Xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jess! Sorry your SPd is bad, what week are you planning to start mat leave? Do you find some relief in the bath or bed? Xx

did you manage to get on nhs one? Or did you go nct? 

I know what you mean, I'm so excited to meet baby now! It's feeling so real!

On my notes they say home birth, but think I'm going toward hospital. Thinking water birth, and renting a pool for home just doesn't seem very easy or practical. Have you had any thoughts on birth plan?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess I hope you're feeling better. I don't think I've had any braxton hicks but then I don't really know what they feel like. I do feel my uterus contract when DH and I are intimate ;). It sort of freaks me out though, I don't like the feeling even though I'm pretty sure it's normal. 

I definitely am starting to feel a slow down now. It's like I cam full circle to 1st tri (minus the puking). I pee all the time, feel exhausted, and have insomnia. It's so hard to get comfy in bed and my hips and back hurt and I get leg cramps sometimes. Oh, and the heartburn. But in spite of it I am sort of enjoying being pregnant now that I have a bump to show for it. I sort of wish I could cut down my hours at work, but I feel like we need all the money we can get at this point. I am thinking I might tell my boss I want to cut back my hours in a few weeks and then have my last day around 38 weeks. 

Next weekends my all day birthing class!! Then the following is my baby shower! But I am most excited to see LO on the ultrasound on Tuesday!

Hope you ladies are doing well and feeling okay. This is it, the homestretch. 3/4 of the way there and only 10 weeks to go! Yay!!


----------



## cutelou101

mama2b not long now, i was laying in bed thinking that this morning after waking up early again! (i'm with you on the insomina!!). Yeah mine contracts after DTD too, so all normal albeit a bit weird! Sounds like a good week for you, scan tomorrow, antenatal then baby shower!! You must be very excited! Can't wait to see the pics from your scan, are you going to see LO in 4D?

Jess hope your feeling better with your spd xx

AFM still on rest to keep my contractions at bay, going away for the weekend on Friday so going to take notes and mini hospital bag. Also found address of the local hospital, not sure if i'm being over cautious! Painted the babys room this weekend - so pleased with it. Just need to order the carpet and furniture now. Antenatal class today again - labour complications!!!


----------



## jessica716

Its my birttthdayyyyy! Wooo

I treated myself to a new car on finance yesterday as needed a bigger car! 
Work also cut my hours down so not workin til 9pm anymore... Will affect my wage quite a bit but I think it'll help as I won't be off work because of the pain so prob won't be as down on my wage as I normally am! 

Hope you are both well need to see more bump pics! Haha xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Happy birthday Jessica!!!! Congrats on the new car and reduced hours. 

I'm working this morning then 2 dr's appointments and back to work. Came down with a cold and didn't sleep at all last night :(. Just excited to ser bibs on the bug screen!

I'll post pics later!


----------



## cutelou101

Happy birthday Jess!! Congrats on the new car and the reduced hours. We ended up getting new car too as needed bigger. What did you end up going for?

Mama2b looking forward to the pics later, hope your feeling a bit better xxx

I'll get OH to to 30 week bump pic when he's home from work


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Back from appointment. Placenta is a little low still but not too bad...not a previa. Still they want another ultrasound in 4 weeks. And my fluid level is low so my Dr wants me back every week to monitor that by ultrasound. So I guess I'm gonna get to see LO a lot more. But I'm hoping my fluids are better next time so I dont have to go back every week. Didn't you have the same thing Lou? 

The u/s was really cool except his had was down low and she couldn't see the placenta. So she was going to town on my stomach trying to move him but he wouldn't budge. After a while she had to do a vaginal u/s which was actually more pleasant than all the poking and prodding. LO did not like that and his little bottom was squirming around on the top of my bump. His little feet were up by his head so he's all tucked into a ball in there, with head down, ready to go!

I feel like total crap and after all this running around all morning with work and 2 drs i have to go back to work and stay late tonight :(. Gonna try to take off tomorrow, but it's tough if there's no one to cover me. 

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/BABY03-15-2011_2.jpg
thats his foot above his head and his head in front of his face :)

Here's his mad face from being poked too much!
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/BABY03-15-2011_3.jpg

And my bump, which she still says is measuring big although I dont feel that big and baby is measuring average at 3lbs 2
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/cd5da520.jpg


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b - amazing pics! Just so amazing to look at, and what a change since your last one. He looks so cute in there. Great news he is head down and in the right place, and the placenta has moved a little. Hopeforlly it will move up some more in 4 weeks. I think drinking more can increase fluid, know it can be replenished, I'm sure I read that upping fluid intake can replenish the fluid. Don't worry about measuring big, ultra sounds are more accurate than the measurements of bump. I don't think it looks big, looks nice bump size to me! 

Yeah I had simular us, but I was measuring small, still am. Baby slightly on small side, if it's still breech at 32 weeks I'll get another one. Been trying to lay on side and encourage it to move, but it seems very comfy head by my belly button!! Freaked myself out by looking at evm today, know it's 6 weeks off and it could turn, but looked very painful and only 1 in 3 work!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Ladies!

Checking in after a very busy weekend. I was fighting a nasty cold (still am) last week. I was able to take one day off but then I had to work the rest of the week. Worked a 10 hr shift friday then my friend from out of town arrived. Which was perfect timing because I recruited him to help Dh move our bedrooms finally!! We spent most of the day yesterday moving furniture and although I wasn't doing any heavy lifting I think all of the action, being on my feet, cleaning up, etc. was a little much for me. When it was done I laid down and was having some cramping. I'm not sure if it was BH because it was sort of painful. They came and went for about 30-40 mins. I was going to call the dr. but then they got better on their own. It did give me quite a scare though, worrying that it could be the real thing! I wish I could've spent today resting from all the action but instead we had to be up early for our 8 hour crash course in childbirth. Between the cold, my allergies from all the dust (from yesterdays furniture moving) and being stuck in a stuffy basement with no windows all morning I felt pretty crappy. My head was throbbing and my throat was hurting and they had us practicing all these breathing exercises. The class itself was good. Our teacher was great and I feel much better prepared for the big event. But it was a REALLY long day! Now just trying to get he house back into order for the week. I am so excited to see the nursery all clean and ready, even if it is mostly empty. My shower will be next week and so far I know I am getting my crib and some other really useful stuff. We are insulating and painting the nursery later this week (professionals will do the work, not us ;) thank god!). So I guess I am feeling like it's starting to come together. The class actually got me really excited and looking forward to everything. I also was surprised that I'm reconsidering my stance on pain meds. I am going into it with an open mind. But I am going to do what I can to hold off and or not taking anything as long as I can. After that I might try narcotics or a light epidural. I guess I just have to see how I feel. If it a long labor I think I will want something. I am also really excited about the experience bringing me and DH closer. It was so nice being in class and seeing how interested he was in everything (he asked more questions than any other dad :)) and I think he will be really attentive and hopefully calm. I know I'll need that!

Anyway, a little nervous about going back to have a non stress test tomorrow am to check fluids. I hope everything's okay!

Lou, I bet your LO will move on it's own, you still have time. My teacher was saying there are a lot of different ways they can get babies to move. You could even try putting and ipod down low to see if LO follows the sound. 

Jess, how are you hanging in there?


----------



## cutelou101

mama2b hope your feeling a bit better from the cold. Glad you enjoyed your crash course in child birth, do you have anymore? Great news that you have managed to chance around your rooms and everything is on track for the little ones arrival. Are you having any themes or games for your baby shower - or is a all a surprise?

How did the tests go?

Jess did you have a nice birthday? Did you end up doing anything for it?

Right here is my 31 week bump pics, one covered up, one with a bare belly. MW next week to see if baby moved, think i might try the ipod thing, thanks for the tip mama2b! xx Carpet for nursery coming tomorrow, then furniture at the weekend, so excited! Getting some sunny days now too - so can put baby clothes washed and on the line!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0









bump 31 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, Hope you both had a good weekend, 32 weeks now!

Mama2b how was your baby shower? xx

Jess hope your ok and had a nice birthday xx


----------



## jessica716

Hey lasdies, birthday was ok thnks. Didn't do too much as was so tired,went away weekend after n got my engagement ring :happydance:
My spd is getting worse and I'm sore all the time.
Got a nissan micra s 5 door.
OH friend gave us a new travel system other day so I have the choice of 2 buggys now.haha
Had first antenatel class lasdt night, 2.5 hours sat on a hard plastic chair, I'm in agony noe and have had to miss work today. Talk about ironic! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jess! Congratulations!!!! Ekk you must be very excited!! Why do they have plastic chairs at antenatal! They know we are uncomfortable enough without adding a plastic chair for 2 hours!! Sorry spd is bad, hope you feel better after day of rest


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey ladies!! Jess congrats on your engagement, that's so exciting!!! Was it a surprise? What's thd ring look like??

Lou your bump is really coming along!

It's been do bust lately! With work, classes, my shower, friends in town, doctors appointments and buying stuff for baby. My shower was a lot of fun but also very draining. People were really generous and we have a lot of stuff off my list. My crib and dresser should be ready soon. We have to rent a truck to puck them up. I don't think I'll feel completely ready till the room is set up and we have everything we need. But at least it's progress. I am paranoid about delivering early and not feeling ready. If it were up to me I'd have everything done by now. Oh well. 

I really am getting tired if work. I wish I could cut way back but I need the money. Not sleeping great at night doesn't help. Plus when I'm not working Im running around to appointments. They have me coming weekly for nonstress test and ultrasound because if my low amniotic fluid and placenta. I got so bummed yesterday because the week before it was normal and she said I'd only need to come back once mire. But then it was low again. But at least it's a chance to see lo and hear his little heart beat for 20 mins. He has fun trying to knock the device off my belly. And last time he moved away and the machine went crazy and really freaked me out. The nurse called him a "runner" and a "mover." I feel like moves more than average but who knows. 

We are so close ladies! Hard to believe!


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, was lovely. Ring is pretty, white gold with 1/2 carat diamond mounted on 2 littl hearts! 
He proposed on the beach at nighttime :)

Jst got bk frm midwife app. Conor had been measuring bigger than average, so after 3 weeks I went bk today and he's nt grown much at alll and is now under average.
Got to go bk in 2 weeks to check his growth. If not growing much may have to have a scan and possibly he'll be induced early.

He's still a fidget tho so not too worried xx


----------



## cutelou101

Aww jess that sounds lovely! Was you surprised? Was it your bump measurements they do with the tape? Hopeforly alls fine, but as you say baby is moving well so must be happy! I'm always measuring small, but when I was actually scanned baby measured dead on for dates, so fxed it's the same for you xxx

mama2b glad you enjoyed your baby shower! How is the roomcoming along? Sorry your feeling so tired, it really does kick in again doesn't it. Fxed fluids back to normal this week. He he, active little baby!

My mw appointment confirmed I'm still breech. 4 more weeks for baby to turn before I am sent to hospital for scan and decision making. ECV or c section. Mw said could be baby comfy as been there for at least 4 weeks, or could be reason it can't turn. Kicks loads but all at bottom of bump, can feel head by my ribs!! Gets in the way a lot!!


----------



## jessica716

Lou... Hope baby decides to turn round for you! Little mans been head down since 12 weeks and refuses to move from that position! He's ready to meet us the way he's going!

Yeah from the bump measurements, my bump has only grown 0.8cm in 3 weeks, fingers crossed in 2 weeks he'll have had a growth spurt!! Although looking at pics my bump has grown massively in the past 3 weeks, so I think it may be due to how he has been lay when I got measured. Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

They do say baby position can affect the fundal height measurement. My scan lady said as I'm breech I'll measure small. Fxed the bump measures back as growth next time xx 

Bless him, all ready to come and meet you. Weird we are only 4 weeks till full term now!

Thanks, just think it may be a late turner, just seems so comfy where it is, and just won't move!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, I hope you LO moves around soon. If not can't they do some things to try to manually move them? I don't know much about it but I thought in my class they talked about the Dr. doing that in labor. Will you go back to be checked next week?

Jess, I wouldn't worry too much about the measurement coming in small. One week she said my fundal measurement was big and then after that it was fine. He was probably just in an odd position. 

I have been enjoying a really lazy day off today. Laid in bed for 3 hours, went out for a bit and then back in bed with DH. I have to say it's nice now that we moved our bedroom we can watch tv in bed. I'm really appreciating it now because I'm so tired and achy. Although sometimes it's hard to even get comfy in bed :(. Work last week didn't seem to be as draining as the previous week, so I am still on the fence about cutting hours. 

Do you ladies feel like you have everything you need for babies arrival? We have a lot of stuff but I don't feel ready because it's all in a mess right now. DH doesn't want to take the dresser out of the box till after the new windows are installed and walls are painted. I am SO looking forward to putting all the baby clothes away in their drawers. MY sister sent me a huge box of 0-3 and 3 month clothes that her boy never wore because he was so big. Now I'm just hoping I get to use them and don't have the same problem ;). I do still have to buy our bassinet, which we are putting off till this week when it goes on sale. I also still haven't packed a hospital bag! It scares me a bit that full term is 4 weeks away, but on the other hand I am really looking forward to meeting the little guy, oh yeah, and not being pregnant anymore ;). It was fun for a while but I'm ready to have my body back! I can't wait till I can eat anything I want again. How do you ladies feel, are you ready, nervous?


----------



## cutelou101

Hey mam2b. They can do a manual turn, well try, but they are not very successful from what I've read and are painful. Will talk about it with mw but really not sure on it. If I go into labour and still breech they will do emergancy section. Fxed baby will turn soon. 1 week till I see mw again. 

Glad you had a nice relaxing day! It's lovely to have relaxing days

well dh has put together the cupboard and waldrobe this weekend. I washed the baby clothes I have, so will try and see if we need anything. I haven't thought about hospital bag either, really need to as it's coming up so quick now! Some days I panic, other days I feel quite chilled. I need to get everything out of the boxes I think! Then feel better.

Howyou feeling about the birth? I'm not scared at mo. I'm
looking foward to wearing my nice summer clothes, but not sure if they will work with bf!


----------



## cutelou101

Happy 33 weeks ladies!! Hope you both had a good weekend x


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

cutelou101 said:


> well dh has put together the cupboard and waldrobe this weekend. I washed the baby clothes I have, so will try and see if we need anything. I haven't thought about hospital bag either, really need to as it's coming up so quick now! Some days I panic, other days I feel quite chilled. I need to get everything out of the boxes I think! Then feel better.
> 
> Howyou feeling about the birth? I'm not scared at mo. I'm
> looking foward to wearing my nice summer clothes, but not sure if they will work with bf!

I feel the same way about switching between panic and feeling relaxed. Although these days i have more days of panic. That's great you got to put clothes away. I am desperately looking forward to this but my DH is making me wait till all our projects are done. We get the new windows installed tomorrow and then we have to paint. I understand his point about waiting, but it doesn't make it any easier. I just won't relax till everything is in it's place. And I'm def losing sleep over it :(. This morning I was up at 5am and there was no getting back to sleep (although it would have only been two hours. Between the lack of sleep and pregnancy brain I was a mess today. Taking care of myself it hard enough but having to take care of a little person is even worse. There's so much to remember that I keep leaving the house and having to go back. My charge thinks it's hilarious when I forget my phone or one time I actually left the apartment with no shoes on :dohh:

Fluid was normal again yesterday. I made Dh come with me after last week because I was nervous. I guess I'll probably have to keep going every week for nonstress test and ultrasound (till the end), but as long as it's keeping baby safe it's not a big deal. And it's always fun seeing and hearing LO. Yesterday the nurse told me LO looks really long and has really big feet :thumbup:. She said she thought he would be really tall. Hopefully he'll take after his dad and not his short mom ;). Just hearing these little details made me so happy. I'm so looking forward to meeting him now!! Oh and I had BH contractions while getting the NST. 3 of them!! I didn't even feel them! Although I do feel them sometimes, mostly when I'm walking. Next week they check my placenta again so fingers crossed that goes well.

Lou, I hope baby turns for ya. If not I'm sure it will be just fine. Babies are born breech all the time. 

As for the birth! I can't say I'm really looking forward to it. I just want baby to be out safe. I know it will be worth it in the end. So I'm keeping my eye on the prize :)

Hope you ladies are well. Jess we haven't seen a bump pic in ages!! Love to see yours too lou!


----------



## jessica716

Well I'm in slow labour... Went hospital due to lack of movement on tues. Was put on monitor n having contractions ever 2 -3 minutes. Not dilated though bt they've said its too regular to be braxton hicks and I have them whilst resting and sleeping too. Apparently can go on for weeks and doesn't mean babys near at all as they can stop.

Not in pain jst like braxton hicks bt a little more uncomfy and alllll the time!

https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1607/img2011040700217.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

That's my little monkey this morning xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jess, are they monitoring you to see if they do start dilating, or would they start hurting or get the other labour signs? Glad your little monkey is doing ok xx your bump looks amazing! I have bump envy! He he! Have you had any changes in the contractions?

Mama2b hope your windows went in ok and you've got dh painting! I feel a lot better now all our funiture is up and things are away. Really need to do a hospital bag though, with a c section in mind. Great news that your fluid was back to normal, it must be nice seeing and hearing lo each week, and those details sound so sweet xx 

At the races today for our wedding anniversary. Stayed at hotel over looking the race track last night and had nice meal. Irritable uterus playing up all week with painful contractions but think it's baby kicking lots and me moving more to get it to turn! I feel less stressed about them now at this stage. Got my friends spa hen do on Friday and have mother to be massage booked, looking foward to that!


----------



## jessica716

Contractions still the same, getting a little more uncomfy bt think that's jst cos iv had them for a while now n I'm jst a bit achy frm them.
I've got to go back if they get more frequent or stronger bt they said unless I have a show or lose my waters jst to carry on as normal.

Have a lovely day lou and make the most of the weather! 
Jst been n bought sum linen pants as offically giving up with leggings as I look like a beach ball on a stick haha xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Wow! Jess, look at your amazing bump. I think I've got a little bump envy too. Slow labor pains 2-3 mins apart, that seems pretty close. I wonder if you'll have them the next 6 weeks. I get the BH contractions quite a bit, but I guess that's normal. I am looking forward to going back on Tuesday for my ultrasound to check my placenta. And I'll find out how big LO is :). Well, the windows were installed and look great! They make a big difference in sealing the room. We will paint on Monday and then finally I can start setting up the room. We have just about everything we need at this point. I still need a breast pump and some other miscellaneous items. 

Lou, that's fabulous you got a little weekend away. Are you both om mat. leave now? I have 4 weeks to go!! Plus, I told my boss I don't want to work any shifts longer than 8 hours. So, i should be able to make it 4 weeks. I am looking forward to a little time off. So I hope LO doesn't decide to come early. But we'll see what I say when I'm off work. Waiting around might drive me nuts. It's sort of nice to have distractions right now. 

Here's a bare bump pic. My bump is so high now. Guess it's just cause I'm so petite. 

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/P1000573.jpg

Let's see yours Lou, it's been a while!


----------



## jessica716

Awr your bump is lovely, I thgink mines only so low due to the fact he's now classed as engaged.
Not on mate leave yet, working until 1st of may. But really wishing I wasn't as soooo sore n tired at moment. Got a few days booked off week after next so only bout 14 days actually ledt in work thank god!

I haven't bought a breast pump yet think I'm going to see how breastfeeding goes at first then will get one if all goes to plan. We're ready for little man now jst need to wash his clothes! Xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay! We can make it. It helps having a deadline. 20 days or 4 weeks doesn't seem like that long now. Just trying to take it day by day. It's a huge relief not working 8+ hour shifts. I was scheduled to work 10 hours on friday and was really struggling after 3 nights in a row of horrendous sleep. Thankfully I ended up getting off at 8 hours as my boss seems to be respecting my request off the bat. I really appreciate that. So much easier to make it through an 8 hour day than a 10 hr one. Even if it's a little less money it's worth it I guess. What I don't want is to go into labor totally exhausted.


----------



## cutelou101

Hey ladies, sorry my bump pic is late, had internet trouble for last few days. Changing our phone providor over, even though we are staying with the same broadband providor, they cut us off!!

My maternity leave starts 26th april, but it's easter holidays now so won't be going back after the holidays, so guess it kinda unoffically starts now!

Midwife today, baby still very much breech. 2 more weeks until i get referred. She said i could investigate anouther hopsital if i want a natural breech delivery. Still not very big bump!
 



Attached Files:







33+ 5 online.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

Lou... Your bump is lovely, I feel like a bus compared to you both, I look gigantic :nope:

Had my midwife app yesterday, babys now further engaged than previously and I'm still contracting every few minutes.
Little man is back on the average line on the growth charts as he was under 2 weeks ago so looks like he might still end up being a little fatty! Haha 

Had today off work as my spd was giving me grief, OH took day off too and we painted kitchen and rearranged bedroom. Only the front room left to do! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

aww bless him, bet he will be really cute! Thats great you got some of your decorating done. Have you got everything you need for the little man? Your bump looks great, not massive at all. Just looks so lovely! x

Not sure if a breech baby can engage?? Looks so small to me when i look down, bump seems a little lower today, haven't taken pic yet. Had upset tummy yesterday and today, and just feel bit weird with some period type cramps.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, lovelybump! And you look like you haven't gained an ounce anywhere but the bump! I def gained in my hips/thighs/butt, etc. Still time for LO to move. Do you think you'll try a manual turn? Or try for the alternative hospital. Lots to decide. 

Jess, you def do not look gigantic! I sometimes wish I had more a of a proper bump. I think my boobs are so big they overshadow my bump ;) And they are getting bigger!!! I don't fit into any of my bras anymore. Some more should arrive in the mail today. I really hope they fit and are comfy. I've been getting these awful line under my boobs from having to wear a 34 although I think I'm still really a 30 or maybe 32. I've had to get the 34 so the cups are big enough :(. PLus my sister told me her back size grew so much in pregnancy and mine hasn't seemed to at all. 

That's great you got some painting done Jess. We are living in a mess right now with the bathroom and babies room being patched and painted. I haven't been able to shower for 2 days! But it will all be over by the end of the day and then we can finally set up the furniture and put things away!! Yay!!

Off to my OB appointment now. I've been rotating through all the docs in the practice because my OB might not be the one on-call when it's time to deliver. Today I'm seeing the midwife in the practice who I've heard really great things about. Incidentally he's the only male. After that I go for my ultrasound to check placenta and stress test. Really crossing my fingers all goes well with the placenta esp. 

Lou, congrats on being on leave!! I'm so jealous. I am really counting down the days now. 19 to go for me!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks mama2b. I'm not sure if i've put on elsewhere, i never measured my bum and thighs before and after. They are def less tonned which is why i cropped them out of the pic :winkwink:, but i've always been bottom heavy. It feels so good to be off work! Nothing to worry about or get up for!

Hope all goes well today, esp with placenta. let us know how it goes xx


----------



## jessica716

Mama2b hope all goes well today

I've put on weight on thighs bum and face. Put on 2 and a half stone so far! Eeeek
Off work again today, got painting finished in kitchen yesterday and rearranged the whole bedroom and sorted all little mans stuff out. Only thing left to do is put his bedding on his mattress!
Although yesterday was productive its absolutley killed me off and I'm in agony today. So day off, feet up and take it easy so I'm hopefully back in work tomorrow! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Take it easy today jess, hope you enjoy your nice relaxing day x

i'm off aquasize and swimming again today to see if i can move this baby!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Good news! Placenta moved and is no longer an issue. Baby seems healthy At 5lbs!! Didn't get any good 4d shots as he is so big now and was covering his face with hands. Head is very low now too. Have to pee even more! I'll be interested to see if I'm dilated next Tuesday. They routinely check cervix fir baby position at my ob. And also getting strep test. I must havd had a growth spurt because I took the little one I watch to gymnastics class and all the moms noticed I'm pregnant. I'm nit sure how they missed it before. 

House is a giant mess. I went more than 2 days without s shower while they fixed and painted bathroom. Should be done (along with nursery today!) in the meantime all the baby things are in my bedroom and bathroom stuff is in kitchen. We painted the nursery a boring cream color. But it's light and bright and makes room feel bigger. In the bathroom we did light blue and I'm still getting used to it. 

Jess, what color did u paint? Sounds like a lit of work. no wonder you need a break. 

So tired today. At work at 7am! But I get off soon. 

I think I've gained over 20lbs now. I stopped looking. Feel so big and my feet ache when j stand. 6 weeks to go!!

Lou I hope you can shake ghe baby into position. Did u try the music thing??


----------



## mummylovesyou

due 30th may


----------



## jessica716

Mummylovesyou... Hi hope u and bump are ok... 

Sooooo... Work have drcided they'll honour me holidays until 26th of april then I'm officially on mat.leave.

Started havin some pains in work, every 40 mins or so but not very strong like period style pains bit crampy and lasting about 40seconds... Could possibly be moving out of slow labour but triage said to jst call bk when they're regular or I lose my waters.
So at hme now resting up n wondering what's going on! Xxx


----------



## mummylovesyou

im good thanks! hope your all good


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mummylovesyou! Hope you and bump are well! How's your pregnancy been going?

Jess good news work is hOnouring your holidays. How many days do you have at work, or is that it now? Hope little man stays put for little longer for you. I find the ball and hot baths ease my period type cramps I get with my irritable uterus. They got any closer? 

Had day shopping, got last few bits for hosp bag. Shattered now and bit crampy. Going to have bath in bit and then attempt to reach my toes to paint them for the spa in the morning! Not sure it will happen! 

Mama2b hope you come home today to your rooms all being done! Excellent news about your placenta! Interested to know if I'm dilated yet either, wish I could tell myself! I tryed the music, it just tryed to kick it off!!!


----------



## jessica716

They're not getting any more regular but still getting them. No more work for me now til after little man arrives.
My heads banging tho, worst headache ever! Slept for a few hours this afternoon and it made my headache worse!
Little man is hiccuping away at that the moment! 

Sooooo fed up of feeling like crap, hope little man stops being a monkey and stays cooking for a bit longer! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

That's good that there's no work to worry about. Really helps I think, I've found im much more chilled.

Fxed crossed he keeps cooking for bit longer, and being off work helps. Yuk headaches! Really hate them, you taken any paracetamol? You poor thing xxx hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## mummylovesyou

cutelou101 said:


> Hi mummylovesyou! Hope you and bump are well! How's your pregnancy been going?

its been good , well ups & downs with emotions etc although its been quite short only found out with i was 6 n a half months gone , madness i know so its literally felt so short


----------



## jessica716

cutelou101 said:


> That's good that there's no work to worry about. Really helps I think, I've found im much more chilled.
> 
> Fxed crossed he keeps cooking for bit longer, and being off work helps. Yuk headaches! Really hate them, you taken any paracetamol? You poor thing xxx hope you feel better tomorrow

Woke up this morning with a headache! Arghhh

Managed tl sleep relativley well last night, off to do food shopping with mum today and get the last thing on my list for conor! 

Was sat watchin tv last night and heard a really strange popping/clicking sound coming frm my pelvis, happened twice in hald an hour while I was sat still and its not happened again since. Very random!

You asll set for LO now lou? Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

I had that on Monday! Sooo weird! Have not idea what it was!!! 

Back from spa day, so shattered! Got terrible cramps now, grr! Just want to sleep. Think resting day for me tomorrow. Yeah more or less all got now. Did you manage to get your last bit ok?

How you feeling today jess?

Wow mummy loves you, must have seemed to have gone very quick for you! Are you all ready for the little ones arrival? X


----------



## mummylovesyou

its gone really quick , cant believe im actually going to have a baby in 6 weeks its still madness to be honest ! yeah im all ready , well ive got all the essentials & much more probably got way too much stuff just wish i know the sex of the baby so could actually buy clothes that are going to benefit the baby instead of just neutral clothes


----------



## cutelou101

Did you decide to stay team yellow then? I know what you mean about the stuff, i'm not sure if i've got too much too! Really is not long now!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend ladies! xxx

Think bump pictures are needed each week now :winkwink:


----------



## jessica716

Lou... Will do a bump piccie tomorrow for you!

Little mans not stopped wriggling today, pains have eased off altho still contractin every 3 mins but at least while there is no pains I know little man is staying put for a little longer! Xx


----------



## mummylovesyou

well everyone thinks mines a boy so theres a few boy clothes bought but cause we'r not sure most of the clothes are neutral colours ! not long to go anyway so wont have too long to wait to find out


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey everyone! Hope you're all feeling well today!

Mummyloves you, welcome! You haven't had long at all to adjust to your pregnancy. Is this your first?

Jess, that's good news about the early mat leave and I hope your headaches and spd will feel better with a bit of rest. 

Lou, when do you go back to the midwife to checks babies position? I bet you could probably feel him change position at this point. Fingers crossed for you. 

Well, we had another busy weekend. I did spend Sat. morning in bed until about noon. That was so needed!! My body just aches. My legs, feet, back and bump needed the rest. I wake up in the morning with sore feet and a pain up on my bump. It's getting higher and I and not looking forward to when it's up to the top of my rib cage. Bras have become so uncomfortable but if I don't wear one at night my arms go numb :(. I def am going to seriously consider a reduction when I finish breastfeeding. DH thinks it's stupid if we want to have more kids, but I don't think I could handle 2 pregnancies with these giant things!

Anyhow, sat we went to a bbq bday party and that was fun but exhausting. It's nice to socialize a bit though since we've been so busy. And I know we won't have time soon. yesterday we finished up our parenting classes with an entire day of breastfeeding and newborn parenting. It was so exhausting and now I'm getting ready for work. Thankfully I'm getting a surprise day off from work this Friday! So only 14 work days to go! Let's hope the LO at work cooperates. The good news is she's been potty training really well and so I haven't needed to lean over as much for diaper changes :)
Oh here's a bump pic I took over the weekend. Def. notice a little growth spurt. 

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/c6dd0c32.jpg


----------



## mummylovesyou

yeah this is my first just want end of may to hurry up


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Wow you got ready really fast. I'm glad I had a long time to adjust to the idea because we are just now at a point where the babies room is mostly ready. 

Went in for my weekly fluid and nonstress test followed by OB visit today. Nonstress and fluid were both great this week. OB checked my cervix and I'm 1cm dilated!!! I know it doesn't really mean too much but I can't help but feel like it's progress. I celebrated by buying a cute outfit, some hats and socks for the LO! I really don't need anymore clothes but I don't want DH to have nothing but hand me downs from his cousin. Even if most of them were never worn cause he was so big! 

How is everyone?


----------



## mummylovesyou

well that is down to the simple fact that both mine and my bfs parents have bought everything, as soon as they found out they were away out on a full blown shopping spree , its got to the point that me & him have actually not needed to buy anything due to the fact that theres nothing else left to buy


----------



## cutelou101

Hi everyone

I have a bump pic to upload, going to do it round my mother in laws later as we ate still having issues with the connection at home. We can get wifi on smart phones, but not the laptop, it's getting really annoying! 

Mama2b sounds like you had a great weekend and then great results this week at the docs! Know howyou feelwith the ribs, could do withthis head disappearing! Your bump is looking great! Wooohoo to 1cm! It's a start, he he!

Mummylovesu bless your patents, they must be so excited! It's great you've managed to get everything ready so quick. Have you done your hospital bag yet? 

Jess glad the pains had gone, fxed he stays bit longer. Ate you enjoying being off? 

Afm think I lost some of my plug on Monday after a weekend of cramps and back ache. Last two nights I've woken at 4 am feeling sick, crampying and needing the loo (sorry tmi). Not sure what's going on as baby is not engaged as heads so high. She mw next Tuesday.


----------



## cutelou101

Updated with bump - sorry it's so small
 



Attached Files:







35 online.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummylovesyou

not yet , got bits & pieces for it but havent packed or nothing yet , not really sure what to put in it to be honest


----------



## jessica716

https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8/img2011042000301.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here's my little monkey today. 
Lovely bump pics ladies! Wnt be long till all our babies are here.

Yeah making it a lot easier now I'm not in work, still have bad days with my spd but making progress on gettin house straight at the moment.
My next appointment is next week with midwife, going to do a birth plan then.
Have you all got plans for easter? Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Any ideas for your birth plan jess? Your bumps looking great! Good news on spd being better xx

mummyloves you think there is a thread in third tri that has list for hospital bags. I got my list from mw in a hospital leaflet. 

what's everyones birth plans then? Mines on hold as at moment I'm on elective c section unless this baby turns! Though not sure if I'll make it to 39 weeks! Contractions getting more intense each day now, still on and off. 4 days till mw


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Bumps are looking great ladies!

Mine has been contracting like crazy ever since the Dr. checked my cervix. It doesn't hurt but it is really uncomfy, esp when I'm trying to walk around. 

Had an absolutely insane morning today. President Obama came to town and visited the hotel where the family I work for live. This occurred at the same time as I'm trying to get the little one in the car to go to the airport with her dad. We had to be out of the house by a certain time otherwise they would not allow us to leave the house. I had her all ready to go and then 10 mins before the deadline, dad decided to tell me he didn't like the outfit I put her in for the plane. So I rushed to find a matching dress, shirt, etc. Took off all her clothes and re-dress her. Then we went out to meet the driver to find he had been made to leave and I didn't have his phone number and was on my own as the dad went to an appointment and left me with the luggage (no wheels). The little girl was freezing her ass off in the outfit he made me change her into, so I had to change her back into her old outfit in the dirty garage so she didn't freeze. Then we had to hike 5 city blocks to meet the driver (when I finally got his number) having contractions all the way. The highlight was when the little girl said to me (mid-walk) "I have to pee" and as she is new to underpants I knew she wouldn't make it. So I had to strip her down in the middle of the street and put a diaper on her. Then I get to the car and the car seat wasn't installed but the driver couldn't stop so I had to rush to install. Then we proceeded to sit in traffic for over an hour trying to cross town to pick up the dad. I went along with them to airport and after all of that (about 3 hours total) he missed the flight and decided not to go on the trip after all. So it was all for nothing!!!!!! Grrrrr!!! Only 2 more weeks of work for me...can't wait!

On the plus side I got half the day off and did some returning and shopping and have just about everything I need for LO now. Looking forward to a long and relaxing weekend.

As for birth plans, I guess I don't really know what goes into one. I am having a hospital birth and I am going to try to put off drugs for as long as I can and use the birthing ball, shower, etc to ease contractions. But I will have an epidural is labor is taking a long time or too painful. I wouldn't prefer to not have a c-section but obviously if that's whats needed for safety of baby, I will not argue. What else goes into a plan? How about yours Lou?

I started packing mine and LO's hospital bag last weekend. I suppose I should probably pack Dh's as well as he always leaves those things till the last minute. Just have some last minute things to add. We need to hang art, get organized, install car seat and we'll be ready!! Oh we still need to figure out a plan for the dog, although we have a couple people who can probably take him. 

Now I'm just wondering when it will happen!! So excited!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b - wow sounds like an eventful morning! Least you got the afternoon off in the end, and if i remember don't you have friday off too so a long weekend? Did you see the president at all? I packed a bag for DH too, he would never have done it, so he has a t-shirt, pants (underware type can't remember what they are called in america as i know pants mean trousers), socks, some drinks and some snacks. My bag is done and car seat by front door. Need to practice putting it in car too! We have got to sort the dog out too, just wondering what to do if it happens during the night!

Hospital plan at the moment is elective c section at 39 weeks, or emergacy section if i go into labour before then. IF baby turns, then i was going to have home birth, but think it's too late now as i have nothing i would need as not worth thinking about until it's the right way up! So new plan is water birth i think in the hospital with just gas and air. Not ruling anything out though, as long as baby here safe i'm going with the flow, but i don't want pethidine.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey everyone! Well I recovered from my crazy week last week. I was spent this weekend. I treated myself to a massage but it wasn't all that great because she didn't use enough pressure (I like a lot, but I was afraid to say something) but then I felt sore the next day, so maybe more pressure would have been bad. Anyway, it was pretty relaxing. Dh worked really hard finishing up the nursery. We just have a couple things to hang on the walls and that's pretty much it! I don't think he was too happy about spending his weekend this way because I was cranky and couldn't really do much to help. He's been taking such great care of me, making me meals, rubbing me, helping me put my shoes/socks/pants on, and he even trimmed my toe nails. But I think sometimes he gets irritated with me and we bicker because I'm cranky and can't let anything go. 

Went to Dr's today and my fluid was good and I had a few contractions during the fetal monitor. Then I had one when my OB went to measure me. I can't believe we r 1 week from full term!! Part of me hopes I don't have to wait too much longer, but then another side of my wants LO to stay in there and beef up and I'm also looking forward to some time off from work. I really wish this was my last week! Last night I slept only a few hours and then for some reason my brain thought it was time to wakeup and stay up! Heartburn and contant peeing don't help. I was so cranky when I had to get out of bed at 7am after finally dozing off again. But I have a little break after the Dr. before I have to go back for the evening. I guess it's okay I'm working. And the money is very useful right now ;). 

How are you ladies?


----------



## cutelou101

Glad the nursery is all done mama2b, me and DH were bickering alot a few weeks ago, just little things, think i was coming across the wrong way with things i said as im tired anc cranky too! I put it down to the hormones. Glad everything is looking good with LO, why do our brains make us want to wake up and think! So many mornings are like this now!

AFM i've been referred to the consultant, but as over here we have two sets of bank holiday weekends in a row, the gyne consultants have all booked the 3 days off inbetween (tues to thurs) so they can have 11 days off! So can't see him till next wed when im 37+1 and was told to prepare to book in c section, so guessing turning be too late by then! Had false alarm monday, had been having period cramps that came and went since sunday, then went 5 minutes apart on Monday so went into labour ward. Was told even if i was 1cm dilated it would be c section that night, i hadn't started dilating so LO can continue cooking, but was told any changes or any signs (plug loss etc) then i must come straight back in, they will not let me labour at all.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Had quite a scare last night at work. After the dr I was having lots of contractions and cramping in lower abdomen and back. It felt odd and things seemed off but I'm paranoid about everything these days. Then at work I had some spotting. I put the lo quickly to bed and called the nurse. She said to just rest and call her if it got worse. It could be all the contractions making my uterus thin, ie some of mucus plug. I panicked thinking that might be time or sign of Trouble. Didn't sleep well at all. Still very crampy but no more bleeding. Buns is moving like normal so that's reassuring. Have to wait till my dr gets in to see what she says. No work today for me. Supposed to rest but laying in bed is so uncomfortable. Got the heat pad on.

Lou, that's so annoying you can see someone till after the holidays. I Canfield believe they let everyone take their vacation at once. Maybe they can still try to make him turn. Otherwise I'm sure a csection will be just fine. How soon do u think they would schedule it? 

Jess, what's going on with you? Enjoying some time off work? Feeling ok?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b, good to hear from you, saw your post in 3rd tri and was hoping your ok. I'm still very crampy too, so hoping its all normal for us both at this stage, and it was just a bit of your plug for you xxx Hope your resting well, when is your doctor in, do you have long to wait? did you have an internal yesterday? It says an internal can dislodge some plug

I'm not sure, think it's 39 weeks, but any dilation before that and it be an emergancy one. Bit scared of the surgery, but as long as LO arrives safe then it be worth it. I know it's just stupid, so annoyed i can't get to see him this week and get some answers


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Thanks lou, 
Doctor is in a csection now, so just waiting to hear. I didn't have any vaginal exams yesterday, otherwise I wouldn't be too worried. I did have one last week though and I'm wondering if that got it started, although I really didn't have much blood last week. Anyway, if probably is some of plug, but it worried me because I read that comes just before labor. I also feel more uncomfortable with Los movements and I have this feeling like I have to poop sometimes. Probably just body getting ready. See what she says. I have a feeling I havd dilated some more but I'm sort of afraid to have it checked again. 

Lou, I hope you get some answers soon. What do u do for the cramping? I have a rice pack I heat in the microwave that helps. So nice to be home from work today. Part of me is hoping my dr will tell me not to work Anymore. But I have a feeling she'll say I'm just fine. We shall see


----------



## cutelou101

Hi, i looked up to plug last week when i thought i'd lost some as i started worrying too, it said it can come away at bit at a time, and can happen days or weeks before labour starts. Means that things are getting ready. Hopeforly its just a little bit of your plug and LO stays cooking, might mean he might not be late though! Know what you mean about just feeling different, i just haven't felt right since last week, can't really put my finger on it, and keep needing to go to the toliet too. Just putting it down to body getting ready, half excited, half scared as still a week early!

The hospital gave me some drugs, they were paracetamol with something else beginning with a c. They knocked me out for the night! Since been home i've just had the odd paracetamol - or just curl up in bed and feel sorry for myself! But trying to stay active, walking the dog, aquasize.

Any word from doc? xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Going to see Doc this afternoon. She didn't really say too much (I guess she was in an emergency c-section all morning) but she did want to see me and check me out. It always looks like more blood than it really is, especially when you aren't expecting to see it. It was enough to spot up my underwear and for hours afterwards it was still there when I wiped. 

I know what you mean about the mixed emotions. I was all prepared to go late (or at least closer to due date) because everyone I know has with their 1st. My sister went 11 days late! I hope I can keep him cooking a couple more weeks! Did you see another "May Mummy" had her baby at 35+ weeks and it seems like he was just fine. He was a big boy! I wonder if Jess went and had her baby?

Well at least I know LO is okay in there. He's hiccuping away atm :). His hiccups last so long these days! A nurse said she thought he's be a good singer because he's strengthening his diaphragm. My Dh is a singer/musician. I'm def. feeling the nerves in anticipation of this appointment. I'm wondering if I should take a hospital bag just in case!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah mine is moving all the time, even the registar commented that LO seems very happy and doesn't stop moving! I took my hospital bag on Monday but left it in the car, it's staying there now, so maybe take it and leave it in there. 

No didn't see that post, though the registar seemed to think on Monday that 36 weeks was fine, no worries at all about it. Think 'full term' can be 36 or 37 weeks depending on different sources and people, she didn't seem concerned about doing a c section that night.

Hope it all goes well and it's just your plug, update us when you can. Good she is seeing you and can see whats going on. It's always so worrying to see, esp when we havn't seen it for so long now, always think the worse. Blood is always annoying, as it always looks more than it is. I was saying to DH the other day what would happen if i had a 'bloody show' when i was at aqua. He joked it would look like jaws as water always makes it look worse!!

Hope your well jess


----------



## cutelou101

Off to sleep now, hope all goes well. Will check on thread first thing, fxed for longer cooking for you! Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Good news! No baby coming yet! Not so good news, she found a polyp which was causing bleeding but is not a big concern. She also thinks I have a UTI and gave me a course of antibiotics. That would explain the abdominal pain. I guess the backache is just normal pregnancy back stuff. So I'm relieved! The exam was not very pleasant. I really didn't appreciate having a speculum up there :(. She also checked my cervix and I'm 50% effaced now but still only 1cm dilated. She doesn't see any reason why I should deliver early. And she thinks I can work just fine if I feel okay. So I'm back to work (half day) tomorrow. Hopefully that'll help take my mind off things. 

After my appointment I felt just terrible. I had to wait forever at the pharmacy and I felt like I was going to pass out and my belly was so tight and achy. Then it was the bumpiest car ride home! I came home crawled in bed and took a nap after a nice big cheeseburger :). I feel a bit better now. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon. 

DH has really beent taking care of me today. He even worked from home. But I think he's relieved too. On the way to the Dr I wanted to kill him though, he was going on about how when the baby comes I can't over react about things if something goes wrong. So I got pissed that he thought I was overreacting to this. I reminded him it's my job take care of this baby and myself and I won't feel guilty about that. Then after the appointment he said "see I told you everything's fine." I bit my tongue but wanted to say, actually it's not fine, I was totally right to worry. I know he's just trying to be supportive. I think it's hard to understand all the emotions and hormones I've got going on right now. In addition to feeling like shit. But thank god I have him!!! How in the world women do this on their own is beyond me. 

Lou, that is so funny about the jaws scenario! I'm sure it won't happen though ;) You are smart to have the bag ready. We definitely got a wake-up call to be prepared. I finish the bag tomorrow morning when I'm feeling better.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news that Lo can continue cooking! Tell me about the speculum! I've come to think anything they say will be 'uncomfotable' they really mean 'unpleasent or painful'!

Hope the antibiotics kick in quick for you. xxx Think its a long day of worrying, knocks it out of you.

Yeah i think it's hard for the men to understand the hormones and emoutions we feel. I was looking up c sections and finding all these terrible stats about maternal deaths, and DH emailed me to say i should be looking at the positives not the negatives! I know he meant well, but emailed back that i needed to look at both - though i think he was right i was focusing on the worst case and scarying myself!

Cramps back again today, sigh. Guess this will be it everyday until c section date! Suppose i should get up and go and walk the dog, bless him he is still sleeping, hasn't bothered me yet!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hope your cramps are feeling better!

Still not feeling great here. Dont think antibiotics worked and since dr's office is closed they had me come to the hospital to get a urine sample, monitor baby and cramps. Will be here a while I guess since dr just went in for a csection. Well, at least I'll know what to expect when I come here to deliver. I hope everything is ok and they figure out what's going on so I can feel better and get out of here.


----------



## cutelou101

oh no, hope your feeling better today xxxx did they find out whats going on?

I've been feeling better, but woke today with bad period type cramp, its always there, not coming and going, so have gone straight to sofa to curl up! DH still sleeping. i spent an 1 and half on my ball yesterday, walked the dog 3 times with DH, wonder if thats what done it.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Well, after nearly 3 hours at the hospital they Said they aren't sure if I ever had a uti at all as my symptoms may just be from all the contractions. I had 15 while they were monitoring me (2 hrs) which is about one every 7 mins. But they are inconsistent and just bh I guess. The nurse seemed to think they are causing the cramps, etc. And she said I really need to drink a ton ( thought I was) because if you are even slightly dehydrated it bring on more contractions. So thd dr recomended a reduced sugar sports drink and I've been downing that and water like crazy. I feel a kettle better, but sleeping is hard as my back and belly ache so bad and I'm up every 1-2 hrs to pee. I feel a little silly spending a beautiful day at the hospital for nothing, but if I was home I would have bern just as miserable, so it was worth the piece of mind. 

So, perhaps for both of us, this is just our bodies getting ready. I have to say at this point in hope I go a bit earlier rather than later cause u can't imagine feeling this way for 3-4 more weeks. When do u go back to check if baby can be turned? This week or next? Hope the cramping let's up for you a bit today. 

Well dh has spring fever and wants to get out and go to the beach or something. Just picturing my waddling ass trying to make it through the sand...lol...that would be a site. But maybe we will take the dog for a little hike. It's harder to walk now. I get a contraction the whole time it seems.


----------



## cutelou101

hope the increased fluid and sugarry drinks help ease them. I with you with hoping it's nearer the 37 mark than the the 42! I really hope something happens naturally before my c section date as these pains really do get you down don't they. Guess as you say it's all just normal and bodies preparing.

Hope you manage to spend some time in your spring sun with Dh and the dog today. I'm hoping to go cinema tomorrow and a meal. Maybe try some spicey food as be 36+ 6! ! day till term!

Cramps not gone, ended up in tears, but i was just tired i think and struggling to cope. DH gave me hug, paracetamol and sent me to bed. Feel better now, but cramp still there, stomach doesn't go hard, so always like a pain constant period cramp. Hope it's not too much longer for us! Wednesday is my doctor appointment, they will re=scan me then. But i'm pretty sure it's still a head at top!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh no, your cramps sound terrible. It can be so frustrating when you can't get any relief. Mine seem to come and go. Tried to get out and enjoy the beautiful day yesterday with a picnic in the park and little walk. It was nice but the walk was painful and short. Afterwards I was totally spent for the day. It really doesn't take much to exhaust me these days. I've been waking up feeling really sick to my stomach. Not sure if it's pre-labor stuff or not. My work hours are way cut back this week (THANK GOD). I only worked for 2 hours today and then a bit from home. Trying to tie up lose ends this week. I am getting sad/sentimental about leaving since I probably won't be returning. It's so hard when you get so attached to a child and have to say goodbye. And she is a real sweet heart. But pretty soon I'll have my own to take care of :)!!!

Movie and spicy food sounds nice. I eat spicy food everyday, so I don't think it's will do much for me at this point. I hear sex is supposed to help but the Doc told me not to since i had bleeding (not that I've had a real strong desire lately anyhow). Poor Dh is really looking forward to a fast recovery after labor, if you know what I mean ;). 

Good luck at your scan on Wednesday!! Maybe they will try to turn LO? I'm back to the OB and for my weekly nonstress test tomorrow. I hope they don't want to doing any internal exams. I've already had my cervix checked 3 times and it makes me feel crampy/contractiony. Plus, I worry about infection.


----------



## cutelou101

I managed to DTD last night, just thought might as well give it a go. Not sure i will be jumping on DH every night though, just feel so sick and painful! Do you get like a constant painful contraction as you walk? It's just so painful, but know it's good to keep moving! Think it must be pre labour stuff for both of us, really hope it doesn't go on and on for us!

Hope your weekly tests go well. Know what you mean about internals, hopeforlly they will leave you alone for a bit.

Midwife today thinks the constant period cramp is the babys bum engaged, also been going to the loo 3 to 4 times a day. As she thinks it's now engaged she doubts they will turn it, and be c section. She also said as it hasn't moved at all in 10 weeks there is prob a reason for it, like cord too short for it to turn, position of placenta, so safest way be c section.

Happy full term! x


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

In labor!! Water broke slowly.


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck hun! Be thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## jessica716

Good luck huni! Soooo jealous! Hope its an easy labour for you :hugs: so excited for you! Xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Started petocin since I'm not I active labor and water broke. I thought it was urine but I wasn't sure so I asked when I went in for my nonstress test and she gave me a little strip to test it and sure enough! She was really shocked and said that usually doesn't happen. She called my dr and they told me to go right to labor and delivery. They are worried of chance of infection since I'm not sure when my water started to leak. It wAs all a bit scary and I wanted to cry. But now I'm here it's calm and might be a very long process. Sent dh to get a light snack and some things from home. 

I suppose my little man is early but then again he has good timing as full term today!
Jess glad tp hear you're hanging in there.


----------



## cutelou101

Yep perfect timing as full term to the day! Glad to hear your feeling calmer, hope it all goes all well for you. Good to hear your in good hands, be thinking of you over night xxx

Hi jess, good to hear from you. You ok xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Just wanted to pop by and say hope all is going well, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## jessica716

I'm ok thanks ladies, on crutches now with my spd. So just taking it easy at the moment.

Want my little man to appear now, sooo sore!

Hope all is going well mama2b!

How u doin lou? Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry to hear your spd got so bad. Know what you mean, just wish things would get moving!

Off to consultant today at 3 40, will be booked in for c section. Not sure if they will do internal first, babys engaged but doubt ive dilated! 

Any signs your end jess?


----------



## jessica716

Well I've been in slow/latent stages of labour for 3 weeks now. I'm dilated by 2cm bt have been for over a week. I have days where I get contractions alongside the tightenings I already have but as they stop after about 4 hours and my waters haven't gone I've just been advised to stay at home until waters break of I have the contractions for more than 6 hours... I'm going insane! Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Baby is here!! 5lbs 14!!! Little guy is doing great. Had a few little bumps along the way but overall everything went well. Only pushed 35 mins. Very determined to meet my little guy:) more update later


----------



## jessica716

Awr congrats huni, cnt wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats hunni! Aww how lovely, looking forward to pics and birth story! You must be so happy! xxx

Jess you must be going insane, wondering when it will actually be it!

I have no idea if i am dilated or not, MW did not check, in constant pain - getting frustrated. Had the most pointless consultant appointment ever. Waited for 1 hour 20 mins to be seen, to be then told we will send you a letter with your c section date on it. Then more or less rushed out as they wanted to go home with a leaflet on c sections! No can't manually turn baby it's too late. Been told be in hopsital for 4 days, just feel more deflated than i already did.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey ladies! Been thinking about you wondering how you are hanging in there. Hard for me to believe that I would still be pregnant now that Dylan is 11 days old! Everything is great and he is perfect if every way! Breastfeeding is a real challenge! Although I was warned, nothing could prepare me for how tough it is. There have been so many emotional highs/lows with pediatrician saying one thing and lactation consultant saying another. I think it just boils down to baby is little/boob is big. He can't really get his mouth open wide enough to get a good latch and once he gets on he just sort of hangs out and sucks on me like a pacifier. It's been so painful, especially when my milk came in and I was engorged!! Anyhow, I am sticking it out cause I know it is best for baby, but I just pray it gets better soon. 

I'm still feeling a bit sore downstairs. I will post the entire birth story to you guys soon. In the mean time I will send a baby pic to you privately. 

Hope you're both well and hanging in there!


----------



## jessica716

https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1157/img2011051500536.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my little man ConorJames.
He was born after 35 hours of labour on 12/5/11

Hope u ladies are all well will come bk on later and catch up fully xxx


----------



## jessica716

https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1157/img2011051500536.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my little man ConorJames.
He was born after 35 hours of labour on 12/5/11

Hope u ladies are all well will come bk on later and catch up fully xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Awww Jess congrats. He is precious. We went with James for muddle name too! Hope u are feeling well. How big was the little guy?

Lou, you still hanging in there or us lo here?


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Jess! He is adorable! Hope your feeling well after the labour. Looking forward to your story too.

Mama2b nice to hear from you, glad you are doing well. I brought a book called 'so thats what their for' about breastfeeding. I believe it is an american book, it's well written and has lots of good tips for getting a good latch. Do you have any breast feeding support groups you can join out there? Hope it improves for you. xx

Well i should have been joining you both today as a mummy as today was my c section date. however when we got there i mentioned that the movements had changed and thought baby may have turned. 3 people felt baby and was not sure, after a scan we found baby was very much head down now! So turned at 39 weeks! Shocked them all as know it was still head up on sunday! So now i am waiting for natural labour, hope i'm not waiting too long!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, that's wonderful! You are smart to read up on breastfeeding. I wish I had done more research. The class I took was totally worthless. But then again, I think a lot of our issues are with the fact that LO is so tiny. As of right now he hasn't gained back his birth weight. So pediatrician has me pumping for every feeding and offering the breast just for a short time. It's so time consuming, especially the night time feedings. I breast feed for 20 mins then feed a bottle then pump. Usually it takes an hour to do everything and then I get an hour or 2 break before starting all over again. It's particularly challenging because DH is back to work today. The plan was for him to help with one of the night time feedings (he's been helping every time) but last night I got SO frustrated. I did the whole process and changed him and 1 1/2 hours later he was still up and fussing and nothing was working to calm him. Dh wanted to feed him the pumped milk but I was worried if we did then I wouldn't have anything for the next feeding. DH ended up going out for formula at 3am so that LO could get enough to eat. I am doing everything to increase my milk supply, pumping all the time (rented a hospital pump) and taking fenugreek supplements. It is going up but so is LO's appetite so it's hard to keep up. It's been so frustrating feeling like I am failing at feeding my baby. But I know other moms go through this. There are support groups around and I've seen a lactation consultant. Also our neighbors recently had a baby and so it's nice to talk to another mom with breastfeeding challenges. 

Otherwise, Dylan just sleep all the time. Oh and he poops a lot too!!! He also like to pee on dad ;) during diaper changes. He is a really silly little guy making all kinds of funny faces and noises. We are really hoping he's gained some weight and we'll find out at tomorrows check up! He's been really hungry every 2 hours so it's a good sign. Speaking of which, must go feed the baby now! I can't believe he'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow and should've been in there another week!!


----------



## cutelou101

Mama2b hope dylan put on some weight this week. I can imagine that would be very time consuming! It's so hard when people give you conflicting advice! I would def reconmend the book, i found it useful and it's in my hopsital bag. My friend breastfed both of her's and she says it is hard but it does get better, so don't feel like your failing, i'm sure it will all work out. xxx I think types of food can increase it too, and lots of fluid. Glad he is doing well and being cheeky to daddy during changes! Must be lovely to sit and watch him xx

I still can't believe that LO managed to turn at 38+6 and i didn't even notice! Worried now i will go overdue as LO is still so high, and doubt it will be able to engage that quick. I feel fustrated already (DH keeps reminding me that due date is tuesday coming, but i feel like i'm already overdue as had geared myself up for meeting LO last tuesday). I'm really worried i'll end up being induced as it was such a late turn, i'm walking the dog an 1 hour and half twice a day, always on my ball, but baby just so high still!

Jess hope you and conor are doing well xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hang in there Lou! Not long now! Keep us posted with any news :). I think it's so great LO turned at the last minute. It's great to have a chance at a vaginal birth. 

Still having highs and lows with the breastfeeding. The good news is that Dylan gained 7 ounces in just 4 days and weighed in t 6lbs 1 oz at his last appointment. I'm sure he's gained more since then as he's been eating everyone 2 hours around the clock. Still trying to navigate the pumping, nursing and bottle feeding. Some times I nurse him and I feel like he's gotten a lot to eat but then he'll start crying and sucking his fingers after I end up giving him an expressed bottle. It's frustrating but I'm just trying to stay positive. It's been way too hard to get out of the house for a meeting with other moms. Yesterday I did a dry run of taking LO out in the stroller and it didn't go so well. I have a big set of stairs to contend with out front. After getting LO strapped int he car seat carrying it down the stairs, getting the stroller out of the car, etc, I walked one block and then decided to turn around as it was really cold and windy and I was worried about LO getting too cold. Ironically when I took him out of the car seat he was all toasty warm under all the blankets/clothes. I just feel very weak still from labor and pregnancy I suppose. This made me feel really bad and I ended up in tears. I guess I didn't realize it might take a while to get my strength back, and my back was killing me after all of that. Dh is being very supportive. I know a lot of my tears are about the hormones and baby blues. I just feel so guilty all the time if I can't be what I think is the "perfect" mom. 

But most of the time things are great and I am just enjoying LO. He is much more alert now and gets stronger every day. His favorite past time is peeing!!! He esp likes to see how many things he can pee on during diaper changes. The boys got range too!! He also like peeing in the bath tub and after the bath he likes to poop and pee in the towel :(. LOL. He's so entertaining you can't even get upset about it even after he's soaked through 3 outfits and peed on you, the wall, the changing table, his own self. 

Jess, How's it going with Connor?


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, things been chaotic here hence nt been on much...

Conor is now sleeping in his moses basket most nights although ended up co-sleeping last night as he refused to go down in his moses basket or crib, not ideal but im a very light sleeper so i dont mind every so oftern on a bad night co-sleeping but it does mean OH ends up on settee.

Conor breastfeeding well and gaining just over an ounce a day, i wouldn't worry too much about the sucking fingers after a feed, last night i expressed so OH could do a little feed and conor has 3oz expressed milk then 50 minutes breastfeeding and stil was sucking his fingers n wanted feeding again within an hour.
With breastfeeding i think a lot of it is a comfort thing for them,what with being close to you and warm and still getting the suckling... Conor will always go back on the breast no matter how long hes been feeding for!! Midwife said hes just a greedy boy and gets comfort from being on it and not necessarily feeding.
Thinking of possibly introducing a formula feed before bed as otherwise i can be feeding him every hour through the night ...soooo tired!!! xx

How you getting on Lou, good news that baby turned, cant wait to see pics of LO when baby finally makes a grand entrance!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, had midwife today. Well LO stayed head down and is now fully engaged (the midwife laughed as it's done it all in the last week!). Been having mild contractions about every 20 mins since sunday, nothing has happened so just BH but midwife hopes it's good sign something might happen soon. Got sweep booked for next tuesday, and my induction date is 7th June (which she hopes i won't need). Feeling quite fed up with waiting, went to watch pirates 4 yesterday and meeting with my friend and her 6 month old for tea tomorrow so trying to stay busy.

Jess glad conor is doing well and feeding well. From what my friends told me they do seem to want to feed all the time in the first few weeks. Must be a real shock for them and it must be comforting for them being so close to thier mummy. 

How do you find conor and dylan when they go from breast to expressed in a bottle? any problems breastfeeding after or are they doing ok switching over.

Mama2b so glad dylan has put on a good bit for weight this week and DH is being really great for you. So glad you are enjoying watching him and laughing at his peeing everywhere! Bless him, he must love having his nappy off! How is your dog liking Dylan?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Happy due date Lou! Thats great about being engaged. I'm sure if will happen before your induction date. That seems like a long time to let you go! I spose its better to let things happen naturally. That's good to stay busy. I'm sure it's hard to rest with being uncomfy but that's my best advice is get some good naps in now! i really regret not leaving work early. Coulda really used some time off before baby came. Oh well I'll sleep when he's in college ;). My doggy id doing just fine (a lot better than I expected). He's a very high strung dog but he picked up on our energy and body language right away and so he is very calm around the baby. He is very curious and loves to sniff/lick the baby, but we try not to let him get too close. The only problem is it's like having 2 kids. My dog gets into everything and we have so many baby things laying around that are enticing to a curious dog, like diapers, burp cloths, stuffed animals, etc. He thinks everything is for him. Sometimes I just have to let him be naughty and get into things when I am in the middle of nursing. 

Jess, I'm glad Conor is sleeping a bit better. That must be so rough holding him all the time. Dylan is just now entering the faze of wanting to be held constantly. Even though he's little, my arms/back are so sore/tired. My aunt sent us an ergo carrier and DH really loves to put him in there while he works on the computer. Dylan just sleeps the whole time and even has to be woken up to eat! Have you tried a sling/carrier. I find it to be not very comfy atm. It presses baby on the my tummy and breasts and puts when on my neck and shoulders. I think when I'm less sore it will be better though. 

BFing continues to be a struggle. He gets on an sucks a couple times before dozing off. I have to constantly bug him to keep him awake. Or if he's overly hungry he cries and doesn't want to latch. I got really impatient last night as I had just dozed off and he was up again to feed. Ended up in a fight with DH because he said I needed o be more patient, which pissed me off because he has NO clue how much patience I've had. It was no good. We agreed that I should wake him up if I am starting to feel like I'm losing patience and need a little break. I feel so much pressure to do everything on my own at night because he is working and has to be up early. From his perspective he thinks "how hard could it be" and "all you have to do is feed the baby" and "you can sleep all day." I don't think he's very sensitive to what I'm going through. He keeps telling friends/family how "easy" it's been having a baby. Maybe it's easy for him, but it hasn't been for me. Anyway, I think the fight had more to do with lack of sleep anyway, but it's also good to get things out in the open. Anyway, I know he's trying to do his best to help me but at the end of the day there's no way he can understand what it's like being a mom. Just like I can't understand the pressures of being a dad and the sole bread winner atm.

Sorry to be so long winded. It helps to work things out here. 

Jess, I think you around right about LO sucking for comfort. It's just frustrating when he does this for a long time and then cries like he's really hungry. This is what happened last night and it's tough to be patient when I know I'll have to give him a bottle of expressed milk and then pump. The whole process is so draining/time consuming. I was trying to hold off on giving the bottle right away last night and that's when Dh got up and said "he's hungry!" As if I hand't spent the last 45 mins trying to address this issue :(. Then DH gives him a bottle and acts like super dad! Sometimes we do formula lat night. My sister swears that it helped her son sleep longer at night, I haven't noticed a difference but then again I think he would be eating every 1-2 hours no matter what these days. 

Lou, as for the bottle feeding I would recommend holding off the first month if you can. I know my situation is different and I wouldn't do anything differently, but sometimes I wonder if breastfeeding would be easier if we hadn't bottle fed so early. If you do decide to give LO a bottle in the first month I would find a bottle that's close to your nipple shape and make sure LO opens wide to latch on, just like he would your breast. It might be fine if you do it occasionally in the beginning. I think the problem for us is that Dylan is used to the bottle and not having to work as hard to latch on or get milk out.


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies,

Saw health visiitor yesterday who confirmed conor gettibg more than enough milk from me but is sucking for comfort so altho the milks there sometimes he's letting himself drift off before finishing a feed...

Sooo... Little man got a dummy... As much as I said I wudnt get one it was great, he didn't cry all day jst sucked away happily, gave him a bottle of forumla before bed and he slept for 6 hours, and still went on boob fine for morning feed...

I think every baby is different, and you have to do what you have to do....

Maybe due to dylan being so small he's still going through a growth spurt to catch up hence the feeding on such a regular basis,
Conor had a 45 minute feed and then a 3oz bottle straight after, and was still fussing as though hungry but put dummy in.and he was happy and fell asleep...
I know its not ideal but have you considered a dummy, you might find he doesn't actually NEED to feed as much as he does, more than he wants to for the comfort?

Lou... Woooo come on baby! Fingers crossed lo will make an appearance this week for you! Xxx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

So funny you mention the dummy as I just hopped on here after Dylan dozed off blissfully with one in his mouth. I think he's doing the same as conor. We had put them away when a lactation consultant said to hold off, but I think maybe noes the time to bring them back. I don't honestly have a problem with them. To tell the truth I don't see the big deal as he gets a bottle sometimes anyhow. 

Dylans growth spurt continues!! He gained more than 2oz per dat since last doctors visit. He's nearly 7lbs now which is what the dr expected him to be a week and a half from now :). It's really good validation that what I'm doing must be working! Only gave one bottle (dh insisted) yesterday and the rest was at the breast. I really feel like we turned a corner, of course I dong want to speak too soon. I am wondering when it's okay to stop waking him to feed at night. Tonight he was up after 1 hour fir first feeding but then he slept for 3 and I had to wake him to feed. Gonna call the dr and ask if IRS ok to let him go since weight gain is no longer an issue!


----------



## jessica716

I don't wake conor at night, he can go anything upto 5 hours before he wakes up, during the day he'll feed every 2-3 hours and midwife said as long as he's doing that and having about 6-8 feeds minimum in 24 hours that its fine to let him sleep and make the most of my sleep time!

As conor feed happily in the day I'm quite happy to let him sleep, if he's hungry he'll soon let me know and start stirring. I find he spits his dummy out if he's getting hungry xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

How are Conor and Dylan doing this week? Is conor still sleeping well through the night Jess? Sounds like Dylan has been doing great weight wise! My friend swears by feeding on demand and not waking. 

Midwife update: Sweep was fine, not at all painful or anything. The midwife was very impressed with how relaxed i was, she said if she didn't know better she would think it wasn't my first baby. I'm 1cm can strech to 2cm, partially effaced. Cervix is forward and baby is right there and ready. She said basically my body is all ready, i just need to go into labour! 41 weeks today!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Lou, that's good your making progress. Even if it does come to induction it will be better if you have made some progress on your own. It's crazy that Dylan will be 1 month old this week and you are still preggers. 

Nights are still rough. Dylan is eating every 1.5-2 hrs pretty much round the clock. If I'm lucky he'll go 3 hours, but that is rare. And sometimes he eats for close to an hr so I only get 30 mins off and he's ready to eat again. It's so nice when Dh is at home to help out because I can barely go to the bathroom, let alone eat or shower sometimes. So much for my dreams for getting in some long stretches of sleep at night. I keep reminding myself it's good he has a healthy appetite but I'm hoping he will get a little stronger and learn how to be more efficient each session so that maybe we can get a little more time in between feedings. But at least I don't have to pump all the time anymore. Although I am still pumping for night time bottles as Dylan is often too tired to eat much during the night and I'm too tired to keep him awake to feed sometimes. So I try for a bit and if I can't wake him I change his diaper and give him a bottle. 

Jess how's the sleeping going with Conor? Does he like to be swaddled? Have you tried a white noise machine? Have you gotten out of the house at all? I get out to go to the store and walk the dog sometimes and it's nice to get away for a little bit as otherwise I feel a bit of cabin fever. Over the weekend I went to a baby shower which was nice. Everyone was so surprised when I told them I had a baby 3 weeks ago. 

Well the little man is stirring again so I guess my time is up ;). Keep us posted Lou! Can't wait for news of your LO.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. Just to let you know i had a little boy at 9.42am on 2nd June after 35 hour labour. He weighed 8lb 3oz and is doing well. We were kept in hospital for a day as he needed oxygen when he was born. Pic is below, he is feeding well now. on :cloud9: We named him Foley

Mama2b home Dylan is going a bit longer between the feeds for you now xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0014.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessica716

Congrats lou, he's gorgeous! Love the name too! 35 hour labour exactly the same as me... Hope it wasn't too bad for you!

Mama2b how's dylan doing now?

Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Despite the length i do not wish he was born by c section still as i'm feeling so well, i had not tears or stitches. The only thing i feel bad about is that i had pethidine, which i always said i didn't want. I asked for an epidual at 29 hours after only being 5cm and the midwife said it is normally 1/2cm an hour (in my head i thought i can't do anouther 10 hours) and i was so tired. but the hospital had no high rish rooms free, i was in the low risk room with the pool, so was told pethidine or nothing. I went for anouther hour then took it. Felt terrible when he came out as he was rushed out as his breathing laboured and he was blue, and it was because of the pethidine. 

Hows conor doing


----------



## jessica716

Don't feel bad about it hun, it was a long labour so anything that helps take the edge off cant be bad!
i had remifentanil and i struggled with my breathing so i had oxygen whilst in labour but Conors breathing was fine, just made me super sleepy!!

I think all babies react differently to the drugs, some babies are fine and other babies take a little while to get back to normal. Nobody is to know until baby is born!

Conor is doing fine, hes on both boob and bottle now as boob just isnt filling him up, hes happy going between the 2 so i don't mind.
As for the sleeping, hes still sharing my bed at night as wont settle in his but hes getting better, going in his bouncer for a bit now and happy to sleep in his carseat so i think we;re making improvements even if just small ones at the moment.

Hows being a mummy treating you?? Is LO sleeping and feeding well?? xx :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Yay!!!! Congrats Lou! Foley is just adorable. Sounds like the labor was quite long but if you are feeling well thats wonderful! I was wiped out after my 20 hrs. So funny that your little guy is bigger than mine who has been here over a month now!

We went for 1 month check-up the other day and he's grown 2 inches in length and he's 7lbs 3oz. I thought he would weigh more by now, but our Ped was really pleased with the gains, esp since it's all been in the last 2 weeks. He's still a little guy. Looking forwards to getting over the 8lb mark. BFing is okay now. I only pump 1-2 times per day to ave bottles for night time when we are both too tired to stay awake. He was on that every 1-2 hour feeding schedule for a while and it was exhausting. He was doing a lot of cluster feeding too. Then yesterday was a breakthrough and we went 3 hours between feeds all day long!! Of course then night time hit and he was waking every 2 hours exactly. Dh keeps saying it's no big deal, but then he rolls over and goes back to sleep. Ped said since we know he can go 3-4 hours no problem it's okay not to feed him if I'm okay with that. So I try to get him back to bed when he wakes, but sometimes he just wants mommies boob. I think part of the problem is gas. He gets it a lot and we keep him upright during/after feeds but we also just elevated his basinet and started giving gripe water and it seems to help a bit too. Poor guy looks so uncomfy when he's gassy.


----------



## cutelou101

Foley's doing well feeding, at his first weigh in yesterday he has gained an ounce. 5 days in! Midwife said to expect loss, but no my greedy guts loves mummys milk! He us feeding well, cluster feeding today. Wakes up every 2 to 3 hours at night, but will have a cluster feed once a night. He sleeps well once he is full. Just set up my movement monitor as im so paranoid when I sleep! Hes a week.old tomirrow, cant believe its been a week.

Mama2b glad dylans putting on good weight now, and going longer between feeds now. must be nice to get some more rest. Its hard when dh is sleeping and we are up feeding. Have you been out and about much with Dylan? 

Jess glad conor is doing well, hopeforly he will keep making progress with his sleeping on his own.

Have either of you fed in public yet? Ive got to do shopping trip with my friend in next 2 weeks, nd Foley can feed for up to 45 mins sometimes, be a long coffee break!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Ladies! 

Lou, way to go on the weight gain! That's very rare for them not to lose any weight in the beginning...excellent! How is Foley sleeping? 

Lots of excitement here! Dylan rolled over today!! He's so strong, I put him down for tummy time and he rolled right over onto his back. My DH and my parents were here to witness but Dh thought that I helped him until he did it a second time!! And he almost rolled from back to front but I think that one might take a while. It was so amazing. He's growing and developing right before my eyes! He's up to 8lbs now too!! So weight gain is great! He's a little booby monster now. Nights are still tough. He'll have one long (3-4hr) stretch sometimes in the beginning. It's so nice when I can get more than an hour of sleep in a row. But lately I've been so tired for the mid night diaper changes that he ends of peeing on me and himself and I have to wash and change him! And the most disgusting thing happened the other day...PROJECTILE POOP!! I was changing him and lifted his legs to wipe and the poop shot out about 5 feet!!!! It got my hand and slid down my arm, went into his piggy bank :( and got on the upholstered rocking chair and rug :O. I screamed so loud when it happened and Dylan just had a look like "what?!"

Well tomorrow is my Bday! It's a big one, I'm turning 3-0. Not going to do much. Go to farmers market maybe go for a nice walk and dinner. 

Hope you ladies and your little boys are doing well!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hope you had a great birthday mama2b! Did you do and/or get anything nice?

Go Dylan! He sounds like he is doing really well, and turning over now too! Dh had the same with the poop this week, went all over him!

I feel for your long evening feeds, foley foes the same. After bath it's usually 2 and half to 4 hours of cluster feeding. He tends to have good sleep after (fingers crossed as I've just put him down!). How does Dylan do after his long feed?

Otherwise he tends to wake once in the night, then early morning. Dh does night nappy change as I attempt to wake myself! 

He has gained anouther 7lb by day 11! Health visitor and midwife very pleased! He has joined Dylan with being a boobie monster! He's having awake time during day now too which is nice.

Jess how's conor doing?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Ladies! It's been a crazy couple of week with visitors. My family and then Dh's. It was rough feeling like I had to entertain people in my home as well as take care of Dylan. Our families mean well but were not very helpful. 

Dylan is growing and changing so much! Everyday it seems like it's something new. He did start a really rough patch around 6 weeks and he's had a lot of fussiness since then. I guess this is supposed to be the peak and then it gets better. He eats everyday 2 hours day and night. Sometimes he cluster feeds so it's even less time btwn feds. Other times we get lucky and get a 3-4 hour stretch at night. Last night he was up 5 times :(. I keep telling myself it will get better. It's rough because for a while he was going longer btwn feeds, so I got a little taste of what's possible. But he's still little, so the eating is good I guess. With the fussiness he also won't tolerate being put down during the day and some nights. And sometimes even holding him doesn't stop the crying. He likes to be put in the moby sling and we just got a big swing that he will sleep in (thank god). We had a little one before but he hated it!

Tomorrow we go for 2 month check-up. I am looking forward to seeing how much he's grown the last month. But I'm not looking forward to all the shots. It's really hard for me to watch. 

Can't wait to hear how Foley and Connor are doing? And of course mommies too :) Do you guys miss being pregnant at all. I know it's crazy because I feel like I complained a lot while pregnant, but I really miss it sometimes. I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## cutelou101

HI mama! hope the 2 month check up went well! I'm not looking forward to the injections either (it's creeping up fast!). Hope Dylan is being a little less fussy for you and your getting a little more sleep. She is looking great in your avatar! 

Foley is doing good, still trying to perfect our latch. Its ok for him, but need to perfect it for me really. he had gone to 9lb 5oz by 3 weeks, health vistor is around next week and see how he is doing. He has had some fussy days, last two have been hard, but seems back to normal again now. Know it's all growth spurts but it is hard. Also DH broke his collarbone when he was 3 weeks, so i have had to do everything (dog, baby, house etc) which has been very stressful and tiring. But his little smile makes up for it - could just watch him all day!

We are booked in for baby massage and swimming, really looking forward to starting some activites with him

Hope you both are well xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Wow Lou! You must really have your hands full with Oh's injury. Do you have family around to help? I rely so much on DH because we have no family around and no babysitter. These days I can't even have a shower without Dh's help. 

Dylan's 2 month checkup went well. He's 9lbs 5oz now! Ped. says he's collicky :(. I was hoping it was just a growth spurt. He has good days and bad ones. It's really tough when he cries for no apparent reason and nothing will settle him down. I convinced Dh we need a big swing, he said they were too big/expensive before so we got a travel one. Anyhow, this thing is like magic and I can actually put Dylan down and he'll sleep for sometimes hours in it! I feel a little bit guilty, but I just can't carry/hold him 24/7. My back/arms get so sore. 

Night time is about the same. Up pretty much every 2 hours. Sometimes we'll get lucky and he'll have a 3-4 hour stretch or other times he'll get up back to back and I get no break. Our ped said to stretch his feedings out during the day, but this doesn't really make sense or feel right to me. So I've been doing the opposite and feeding him all the time. Sometimes he eats, sometimes he confort sucks. I don't think it hurts anything and I just can't stand his crying sometimes. I just try to remind myself to enjoy all these moments (even at 3am) because soon he'll be big! This, and the knowledge that it will eventually get better keeps me going. And I just love having naps with him during the day from time to time. No more swaddling for us at night. Last night he rolled onto his tummy in the swaddle and started freaking out when he couldn't flip back over. Thankfully I had just set him down so I was right there to flip him back. I knew it was only a matter of time because he's been rolling tummy to back for some time now. Plus he's always been a side sleeper. 

Swimming and massage sounds fun. I should look into some things like that for us to do. I take walks with my neighbor and her little boy (who is only 2 weeks older than D) and we have lunch sometimes. I'm really trying to lose these last 10lbs so I can fit back into all my clothes.


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, glad you and babies are well!

Afm - conor has severe colic, hes also ff only and now fully co-sleeping as won't sleep in his own bed as wants to be held constantly and he isn't overly keen on the swing.
Little man has got swimming lessons booked to start in september, can't wait to take him!

Also booked our wedding too, getting married in cyprus next summer so need to shift my jelly belly! Currently a stone over my original pre-preg weight, ive gone from being a size uk6 to gaining a pair of hips and a jelly belly so a size uk10 now on bottom half... Eeek!

Conor loves to sleep on his side and snuggle upto me in bed, he's so strong and holds his head up steady nOw but he hasn't quite mastered rolling over yet!

I'd like to do the baby massage and there's a nearby centre which I'm hopefully starting it with next week, but the first session is jst after his injections so not sure if he'll be impressed! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

mama great news on the weight! sounds like he is doing great. I agree with you on the day feedings, that he is saying doesn't seem to make sence. Surely that would make the nights worse? I feed on demand and it seems to work fine. Glad he loves his swing and gives you a little break, don't feel bad, it's nice to get just a little time to get bits done! How did you find the weight came off till now? Was it quite easy? I've got 10lb to lose too, but took no effort to get back down to what i am now. Guess BF really does help! Sorry he's a bit colicy, has he given you anything to help with it?

We have DH parents and my dad not too far away. My dad is popping over in evening when he can to walk the dog for me, so one thing less to do as Foley cluster feeds every evening so no chance get him out.

Jess sorry to hear conor has severe colic. It might be really nice for him for a massage after his injections, hope you enjoy it. Congratulations on booking the wedding, i'm sure you'll be down to your pre preg size by then. You started on your planning yet?

AFM Dh back at work sort of, just 2 hours a day - but i'm his taxi as he can't drive. It's really crazy busy, and foley loves to be awake during the day, might get little nap in afternoon if i'm lucky so doesn't give me much chance to do anything around the house. It's a mess! Got the HV on Friday to see how he is doing weight wise. He is back in bed now (he likes to lay in then stay up rest of day!) so taking my chance to surf the net for half hour, then really need to shower before he wakes up! Any one else have a very noisey sleeping baby?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess, sorry to hear bout the colic. I know it's rough. I don't think Dylan's case is that bad. Do you find anything that helps? I'm sorry nursing didn't work out for you. Do you find it any easier with ff? So many times I've thought it would be easier, but then again the grass is always greener on the other side. That's really exciting about your wedding planning too! I'm sure you will get back in shape by then. 

We are still having some nursing chalenges here. Trying to wean off of the nipple shield is tough and I don't think Dylan is getting a good latch as my nipples are SO sore and it takes him forever to nurse (though it did with the shields too). He nurses for 40 mins usually (both sides) and every 2 hours pretty much still day and night. He clusters in the afternoon/evening and I wish that led to longer stretches of sleep but it hasn't lately. We've lost our 3-4 hours at night and he's up every 1-2 in the beginning now :(. Gonna start him on Zantac for possible silent reflux. See if that does anything. 

I sort of don't know what to try for making nights easier. I've read/heard up so much on the topic and everyone has a different opinion. Feed less frequently during the day or feed more frequently (tank up), start a rigid schedule, etc. It doesn't really seem to make a difference what we try and I really don't want to have him on a schedule now as far as feedings go. So I guess I will just hope he will grow out of this naturally. I hear 11lbs is supposed to be the magic number for sleeping longer stretches. We are still doing some co-sleeping. Some night's he needs it more than others. But DH wants to move him into his room/crib. I am not ready, but then again part of me thinks it might help him sleep longer, you never know. He is a very noisy sleeper, as is Dh (snoring).

Lou, I'm glad you get some help with the dog. My doggy has been sick :( and some days it's impossible for me to take care of baby and puppy. Like when Dylan refuses to go into a carrier/sling. He's so strong now! He stands up and I'm worried he'll pop out of the top. So I end up having to hold him anyway. 

Can't believe Dylan is 2 1/2 months now! He's already grown/changes so much. Part of me wishes they could say this small forever, then the other part of me can't wait to watch him grow and change some more! Looking forward to so much!


----------



## babymagic1

hi this is my first pregnancy and looking for buddies to chat with i am 17 weeks


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry the nipples are sore, i never used shields and was really damaged and fed through it, so know your pain, it does get better :hugs: I found laying down feeding helped with healing as he could stay latched on easier as i have fast flow, so less on and off's.

Foley also feeds 40 minutes each time, but he only has one boob during that time so gets a lot of the hind milk. Does Dylan have both in those 40 minutes? If not you could try just offering the one so he gets more hind milk? See if that makes a difference. 

Foley also custer feeds each evening, he will have bath at 7 - then into our room with curtain drawn, dark room where he will then cluster feed for 2 to 3 hours (we will watch DVD's!). He will have both boobs then, 45 to an hour on each. He has then been sleeping for 5 to 7 hours for last few weeks. Not sure how much is just his nature sleep wise as he has done 4 hours since a week old. Not sure if any of that's any help. Think our night routine helps, he's been very conistant sleepwise, 5am each morning this week (hopeforly I haven't jinx tonight! Lol!) day we have no routine! But he does feed every 2 to 3 hours.

My DH wants to move Foley to his room too as he is very noisey, plus DH snoring!

Sorry to hear about your dog being unwell, it's hard working baby around dog. By time i've showered, fed and dressed Foley its near on 12 sometimes! poor dog!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi babymagic - how has our pregnancy going? When are you due?


----------



## babymagic1

hi well not bad bad really the usual morning sickness all day lol and bad back but it is worth it i am due 15th december i can not wait to see my little babba


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey! 

Lou, that's great Foley is sleeping so well after cluster feeding. I hope he's doing even better now! Have you thought about when you want to move him out of your room?

We moved Dylan out a week ago I guess. I think it was a good move, however he really has a tough time sleeping in his crib. I will nurse him to sleep and wait a bit to put him down, but as soon as I do he wakes up and cries so I have to start the process over. It takes 2 hours or more to get him down finally and then once he's down we're lucky to get 2 hours. I am not sure if this has to do with reflux or maybe his active startle reflex. Upon the advice of my pediatrician we started using the swing at night (a decision for which I was scolded for on the baby club). I did my research and couldn't find any ill effects. Dylan is able to sleep 3 hours or more at a time in the swing. So...it's a last resort but it works. We also were giving the simethicone (infacol) with each feed, but it wasn't doing much so we decided to try zantac. We just started that so we'll see if it helps. The collicky bouts are tough sometimes. Esp when I want to go out in public. I feel like people are judging me if I can't help my baby to stop crying. But then there are the moments where he is smiley and happy and they make me forget about all the crying :).

We are off the nipple shields finally and feeds are much shorter now (15-25 mins) versus 40+. But he still eats every 2 hours during the day. Sometimes he clusters too, but mostly he likes to comfort suck, and it's become how he gets himself off sleep a lot of times. I guess I worry about this, but from what I've read it's not bad. He won't usually take a pacifier.

Any of you ladies DTD yet? I got the green light at 6 weeks, but I wasn't feeling at all ready. Finally tried last night and it was uncomfortable and had to stop, but it wasn't as bad as I imagined it would be. 

So, overal Dylan is great! He's getting stronger and stronger all the time. Loves to stand up in my lap. He also likes to sit up and his head is pretty steady. I will put a link to some pics. How about you guys? Any recent pics?


----------



## jessica716

DTD?????!! I hope you are joking??!! haha... The idea is scary enough..

To be honest though as bad as this may sound, i don't even want sex now... Just doesn't appeal to me...i'm finding even being intimate even just having cuddles an effort...

which seems really bad...and i feel awful... OH is being great about it but i can't help feel i'm pushing him away slightly...

Between looking after Conor all day and then sharing a bed with Conor at night too i just don't feel like there is time for intimacy as i just feel like i don't stop...

Will upload some piccies shortly xxx


----------



## jessica716

Here some piccies of me and little man (Please excuse the state of me!! haha)
 



Attached Files:







269658_10150263575214921_500969920_7329711_2410670_n.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 0









385.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 0









383.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0









455.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









216890_10150277526529921_500969920_7461490_7834_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jessica you both look great!! I don't think I saw your face before...only bump and baby ;). Conor is so strong in the last pic! Where did you get that hungry caterpillar onesie?

I find I am feeling very unattractive these days. That on top of the baby... Dtd is the last thing on my mind. But dh has been begging for it since we were in the hospital after Dylan came!!! I find myself being terrified of getting pregnant straight away too. It's odd because at times I really miss being preggo but then to think about going through it all again so soon. Not to mention we don't have the resources ATM. I have my hands full with Dylan as it is! I know it's unlikely to get pregnant while bf but we use condoms anyway. Wonder when/if I'll get my period again while bf?


----------



## jessica716

Haha, I hid my face while pregnant... I just didn't have the energy to put make up on....and even now i only do it for special occasions haha...

I've got loooads of hungry caterpillar things, i get them from Sainsburys supermarket...They have some great clothes in there!!

The last picture was actually taken about an hour ago!!

Just been using that coloursplash on photobucket...heres my work of art...

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff407/Jessicawright716/292-1.jpg


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies!

Jess your looking great! Connor is looking very cute too, love the catapiller! Know what you mean about make up for special occasions! I just don't have the energy or the time to do full face of make up! My brother bought foley the hungery catapiller bits from sainsburys too.

dtd, nah not yet! Not even crossed my mind (mind you with DH broken collar bone he has not been capable anyway as would been in too much pain). Went to GP to get pill, but she said i have to wait for af to return, but with bf it may not! So no idea what to do there. Being a bridesmaid on thrusday so looking forward to someone dressing me up all nice and doing my hair and make up. Though i have to take the dress off to feed!

Sleep wise he is doing good, all of last week he was sleeping from 9ish to 7 to 8am. Last two nights he has been waking at 5ish again, but he is very hungery in the day too so thing it may be a growth spurt. Not too bad though, just 20 to 30 min feed then he goes back to his basket. Not sure when to move him, we are going to cornwall on holiday where he will sleep in a room with us still in september. So thinking when we get back.

Mama don't see an problem with the swing, foley sleeps in his too. If it means he gets a nice long kip (and you too!) i don't see the problem. Your doctor wouldn't have oked it otherwise. 

Some recent pics of Foley and me. Please excuse the state of me! Last one was in the garden last night, his first time on grass!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0110.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0084.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0076.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0157.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessica716

You and foley are looking great lou!

Great that he's sleeping well, would defo say to wait until after you've been away before moving him!

1sttimemama - your turn for piccies now! Haha

Yukkkk... Conor just done a dirty nappy whilst sat on my knee... Will keep this message short but sweet and attend to the smelly nappy :nope: just what I wanted! Lol xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Aww! Cute pics Lou! 

Dylan is on a nap strike the last couple days. Won't sleep for more than 10-15 minutes at a time and only after comfort nursing :(. Once asleep he cries anytime I try to put him down anywhere. I finally gave up and strapped him into the carrier. He fought it at first (tries to stand up) but eventually after pacing my house he passed out so I could eat some lunch. He's now been sleeping for 30mins!!

Maybe it's another growth spurt because he wants to nurse constantly. But he's a growing boy! He weighed in at 11lb 8oz! So he doubled his birth weight! He's still sleeping in the swing because it's the only thing he'll tolerate and I just don't think I could co-sleep all night. It really hurts my back, which is already sore from carrying/holding/nursing all day. Maybe if Dh wasn't in the bed and there was more room I would do it. But it's not like I'm gonna kick him out. But we do end up cosleeping in the morning so I can get a little extra sleeping between 5-7. He went 6 hours in the swing last night. Unfortunately it was from 7:30pm-1:30am so I was only sleep for a couple of the hours and then he was fussy the rest of the night. 

As for the DTD, Dh informed me that only the "tip" went in the other night. Although that's not what it felt like...LOL. Oh well...I'm sure it'll get easier...if we ever do it again, lol. Who has the time?! I wish I felt sexier but I feel really ugly. None of my clothes fit as I have 10lbs to get off. So I live in leggings and sweats. Most day I barely have time to brush my teeth, let alone put on makeup/do my hair. I'd really like to lose the baby weight plus 10-15 more lbs. It came off so quickly after he was born but the I've been at this weight for a while. And I developed stretch marks on my hips/thighs/butt :(. Somehow the belly was skipped. So I guess I need to try some bio oil or something. 

Anyway, here are a few pics and link to more. 

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/IMG_2417-1.jpghttps://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/P1010115.jpghttps://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/P1010037.jpg
https://gallery.me.com/jeffvanearwage#100028


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Where you guys been? Sorry the pics were so big. Dylan is doing just great. Hes so much fun to play with and make smile. He's 13lbs now! How are you and you're LO's?


----------



## jessica716

Hey we're good thanks, conor got weighed 3 weeks ago and was 14lb 9oz so i dread to think what he is now! He's gettin big and heavy now! 
You'll both have to post some more recent pics of LO's, I'll have to keep this short as little mans bottle is nearly ready...

Btw... How is feeding and sleeping going for you both now xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

sorry been awol, just so on the go - Foley does not do day time naps! 

We are doing good, he's now rolling on his side (only at feed times as i often feed him laying down) and giggling. 2 weeks ago he weighed 11lb 11. Feeding is going well, did a very public bf at the oval watching england v india at the cricket! Sleep wise he goes 11 to 12 hours through the night so can't complain! 

Mama2b dylan is looking great, will have to post us some newer pictures. How is the feeding and sleeping going now? Great weight, can't beleive he is 3 and half months already! 

jess how is the sleeping going now? Conor is looking great in your avatar! 

I'll pop some new pics up soon, we have just changed laptop so now pics on here - old one died!


----------



## jessica716

Well on the day conor turned 11 weeks i had just bought a new big boy cot bed....so though why not try him, what have i got to lose seeing as though he already sleeps in my bed....

and to my amazement he slept in it...

so since 11 weeks he has slept in his cotbed, sleeps from 10pm until about 5am, has a feed then goes back to sleep until about 9am...

Conors not started laughing yet, well hes done it about 3 times but at random things like when he saw the doctor and when he was watching his mobile on his cot!

Just sat looking to find photographers for the wedding next year at moment...busy busy busy...

Lou...OMG Thats what i call a public feed!! hahaha Conor doesnt really do day time naps either, 30 minutes here and there at that!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110802-02191.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC01572.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01631.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01584.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









185464_10150291593414921_500969920_7604353_6157243_n.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutelou101

Where are you getting married Jess? Remember ours - so much to plan! You getting excited?

He's looking great Jess, great news on the cot bed! Is it in his own room or did you put it in with you? 

Managed to get few pic's of Foley off phone. Yep one very public feeding, 10 odd thousand people plus sky cameras! I did wonder if they pan the crowd and spot me feeding! Going back on Monday, so more public feeding for me, much more relaxed about it now.
 



Attached Files:







foley.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1









foley 3.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1









foley 2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessica716

The cotbeds in our room at the far side against the wall as nowhere else to put it, but when we move in december it'll be going into his own room...
Ahhh well we've not got a great deal to plan as we're getting married in cyprus next August so takes the pressure off it as i say what i want and the wedding co-ordinators just sort it for me haha.

Jst trying to find a local photographer in cyprus as thomson travel agents are a rip off, and need to try and find a venue for the reception as in two minds over having it at the hotel or just in a local taverna.

Foleys looking great! getting big now!! Can't believe how big they're getting and how fast its gone considering how slow pregnancy was!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Think I may keep foley in with us till December too in his cot. He's no hassel in our room, and I kinda like him in here while he is still young. Hv says it's good too as he sleeps through the night, my body hearing him keeps my milk supply up. One did suggest getting up at 3am to express which I laughed at!! If he's sleeping through so am I! Think my supply is well linked now as I never express and don't get engorged. 

That's great you have a planner who is doing it all for you! Sooo much easier!! Did you get any luck finding a local photographer? Is a lot of family going out with you? 

Thanks, I know it's just flying by! 3 months preganat seemed to take ages, but times flying with a baby!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Wow, I can't believe how big Conor and Foley are now! The pics are so adorable :). Sounds like you both are doing great with night time sleeping. Jess, that's awesome that the cot is working out for you. Do you think Conor's out of the clear with the colic? Or do you still have some crying episodes. Well, good luck with the wedding planning, that's great you have someone to sort the details as it can be a lot of work!

Lou, you are brave to whip it out somewhere so public. I still have only managed to nurse in the car. But, I bought a nursing cover so I think I'll be more brave now. I think it's a cross between me being modest, having ginormous breasts that are tough to hide/nurse with and also the way Americans view bf'ing :(. Yesterday I took Dylan to be weighed and nursed in the car and my battery died :( so I was sort of stranded there waiting for someone to come and jump me. I was glad that I could feed him easily at least. He isn't taking a bottle sometimes. We will occasional supplement with formula, but it's been less and less these days and now he rejects it a lot. Not sure what that's all about. Guess he wants the good stuff ;)

Naps are elusive some days. Dylan usually takes short naps here and there and usually they are on me or in the car seat. As for nights. Well, we are still using the swing as he won't go down in the crib. Some nights he is down at 8 and sleeps till 2 and then usually 5. Other night's he sneaks in another wake up at midnight. We bring him to bed in the morning usually as I'm just to lazing to wait for him to fall asleep and try to put him down. I am not a fan of co-sleeping though (except for naps). I love waking next to him but Dylan is SOOOOOOO loud and moves a ton. He has to be right up next to me and then he nurses constantly so I don't get any sleep. Would love to get him sleeping longer at night. But I guess it could be worse. Before he was up every 2 hours. Oh and we started him on reflux meds and I wasn't sure i they were doing anything so I stopped for a bit and thats when he picked up the 3rd night time feeding. So, we started him back, but I think we need to up to dosage as he's grown. 

Dylan still won't laugh for me!! He's laughed a couple times in his sleep and he gets they really mouthy grins (esp when I pretend to eat his feet) but no laughs. 

Well, I have to load some more pics onto the computer and then I'll post some more. 

I agree with you, Lou! The time is flying! I still occasionally miss being pregnant now and again. It was a simplet time in some ways. It really was such an amazing time. Feels like yesterday Dylan was born. At least I remember it as if it were. We captured it all on video too! We only watched it once and it was too soon I think. With Dylans traumatic entrance to the world and all, we were both sobbing. When it happened it felt like a long time before Dylan cried (because he was stunned) but then we watched the video and it was about 2 mins! The longest 2 minutes of my life. I really wasn't sure if he was going to be okay :(. Thank god that's all in the past


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh, do you guys notice your tickers being off. By my count Dylan is 15 weeks (will be 4 months next wed!!) but the ticker is a week off.


----------



## jessica716

Glad you and dylan are doing well!

Conor still has colic and is on meds at every feed but he is improving slowly.

Nope, don't think ticker is out, conor is just over 14 weeks, and 13 weeks is 3 months and 17 weeks is 4 months old. I think it works out a month is 4 and a half weeks. As a month is classed as babys birth date the next month iykwim... Like conor was born 12.5 so he'd offically be a month on 12.6, then 12.7, 12.8, 12.9 etc.

Ladies.... Onto the highly debated subject on here... WEANING!
What are your plans and when?

I'm looking to wait until as close to 6 months as possible as I'm looking to do BLW, I can't wait until he weans I'm really looking forward to it! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Your very brave watching the birth again, don't think i'd want to watch mine (be very long too!!) Its all worth it in the end though

With the feeding we don't use a wrap. It never worked for me, foley got hot, started crying and flapping, i got upset and we lost our confidence and i started planning my day around feeding. So we use the 2 layer approach now. I wear a vest top under everything and pull that down under the boob and unclip bra, then pull top layer up over boob, latch him on then pull the top layer down to where he is latched. You can't see a thing. I have 32GG so a lot of boob on top so this works really well. I pop a muslin sqaure over his head just in case he pops off. I feel more confident feeding out in public when DH is there as he would tell people where to go, but i've just decided legally i can do it so i just whip it out now. Though it was very scary at the cricket!

Glad he is sleeping a bit more for you. Has his reflux improved?

Jess i'm going for baby led weaning too. Waiting till 6 months to start. Going to a morning session on it next week.


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

The birth video is only of the pushing stage and you can't see anything except the dr and my knees.

Weaning? Jess for some reason I thought you went to ff? Here in the States they recommend bfing for at least a year but I am shooting for btwn 6-12mos. MY sister and bf both just weaned around 5/6 months and it didn't seem to be a prob. I have conflicting feelings about bfing. On the one hand, we worked so hard to do it I feel like I should do it as long as we can, not to mention the health benefits for both of us. I also really enjoy the bonding time I get to share. But on the other hand, I really look forward to having my body back. I was a 30G/GG before pregancy and now while bfing I am a 32K :(. It's really effecting my confidence that none of my shirts fit and I have to wear wireless bras so I feel all droopy :(. I am really hoping my breasts get a little smaller when we stop and I'm looking forward to wired bras and no more aches and pains in the boob area. I keep getting clogged ducts all the time :(. So if I can make it to 6 months and decide to stop then I won't feel too bad. Thats only a couple more months so it's doable. How does the baby led weaning work? If I left it up to DS to wean I think he's be on there till kindergarten :/. He loves the booby!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

What about solids? Any idea when you will start. I am going to ask ped. at 4month visit. Because DH has bad food allergies she may say to wait till 6 mos. I know some people start as early as 4mos though. My sister did with Connor. He's 23lbs now!! Already in size 12-18mos clothes at 7mos!!! My poor sister having to carry him around!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq305/abbieva/P1010371.jpg


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh I just looked up baby led weaning? I thought you were talking about just weaning from bfing. I will def ask my ped about this as it seems really interesting.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama2b, yeah it's a way to start solids. Sounds really interesting. My friend did it with both of hers, was great to watch them feeding themselves solids. I'm waiting till 6 months to start solids. Weaning off bf, I'd like to go 9 months to a year if I can. Just starting him with expressed in a bottle so I can leave him if I need to. 

Know what you mean about non wired bras. Took ages to get fitted proberly. Once I got right size my clogged ducts stopped, but read the sleep bras should not be used at night over a dd cup size, so think that's why I was getting them now as I wear normal bra to bed now.

Dylans looking great!


----------



## jessica716

Yes, due to the problems i had with milk production and LO's ever growing appitite we went onto ff completely at 8 week,
BLW for solids was what i meant, lol. Sounds really good but all depends if Conor will hold out until 6 months so just going to take each day as it comes, at the moment he is on 5oz bottles every 3/4 hours a day and no feeds in the night so only has 6 bottles in 24 hours so hoping as theres room for increasing his bottles that we'll last out until 6months so he can do BLW.

Conro just loves eating his hands at the moment, such a funny boy!!


----------



## cutelou101

He may be teething jess? Is he dripplung more? Foley has been teething for few weeks now, dripple central and finger chewing! Makes them red sometimes! 

Is 5oz quite a bit then? Sorry I'm a bit dim with oz's etc as never used a bottle with foley to know how much he has!


----------



## jessica716

5oz isn't a great deal to be honest, some babies as old as conor drink upto 8oz at a feed so I know he's not anywhere near hungry enough for weaning for a good few months at the rate he's going.

Yeah he is teething, little bump on his gum appeared 2 weeks ago and he's dribbling and chomping away, he's not been crying though which is good, looks so cute trying to fit his whole hand in mouth though lol xx


----------



## cutelou101

That's good, hopeforlly he will make it till 6 months then! Foley is being good with it too, even smiles while still chomping his fingers! Think now he's learnt that hands can be open he seems much more happy. Think a whole fist was too hard to teeth on! Lol!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hi Ladies! Dylan had his 4 months appointment. Although I guess he's not technically 4 months till Monday? Thanks for explaining the math Jess. I always thought a month was 5 weeks. But the way you explained it makes sense. 

The appt went well! I am so pleased with his growth. He went from the 5th percentile in height/weight to the 50th percentile in height (25in) and 25th percentile for weight (13lbs 8oz). Our Doctor said she could feel a tooth coming in, which I suspected. She also said we can start him on pureed fruits and veggies and cereal now. I'm not in a huge rush to start, but I probably will before 6months I think. I am looking forward to making his food. I used to make all the food for the little girl I nannied and there's just something really rewarding about making fresh/healthy foods for a baby and watching them enjoy it. Esp when you know it's so good for them! Although, if I was working I might consider giving those organic jars of baby food. 

On the sleeping front...he had a MAJOR regression a couple weeks ago where he went from waking 1-2 times per night to waking 3,4,5 times a night :(. It was torture because all of a sudden he wasn't taking a bottle either. SO I was the walking zombie getting up with him 5 times :(. My Doctor recommended letting him cry it out :(. Never say never, but at this point I can't even stomach the idea. It' just seems so wrong. But then again I have been reading up on it and it sort of makes sense in that it teaches them to self soothe. I used to take care of a little girl when she was 3 through age 5 and she had no ability to self soothe because she always had to have someone lay with her until she fell asleep. This sleep association was so engrained that she spent most of the night in bed with mom...kicking her all night :(. I wish co-sleeping was better for us, but I feel like I get no sleep because he is such a noisy and restless sleeper. Not to mention he nurses all night long. Generally though we co-sleep from about 4am on. Anyway, I want him to learn to sel soothe but I just don't think he's developmentally there yet. So for now I nurse him off and wait the 20 mins or so till he's in a deep sleep to put him down. 

I am trying to regulate his naps and wake sleep times better. I was good about the bedtime and sticking with our rituals but now I am making sure we get up at a set time and he gets 3 naps a day. Usually he goes for 4-5 cat naps. I've realized the only way I can put him down for a nap is if I nurse him on my bed. So I've been doing that and he'll sleep an hour, sometimes 2 in the am. It's tough cause I miss the days he would nap on the go in the car seat/stroller. But he's way to excited about the world around him now :)

I feel like it's getting so fun now!! He's so playful and smiley! Hope you guys are well!


----------



## jessica716

Hi!!

Sorry to hear about the sleep regression but it is a common thing at 4 months...can sometimes happen a little earlier or a little later...

Conor went through a sleep regression at about 14 weeks and for the past 2 nights has gone back to his old routine...So it may be something Dylan will improve on in the next week or 2...fingers crossed!!

Conor is getting big now... rolled from front to back for the first time last week....did it several times that day and hasn't done it again since... :shrug:

Glad to hear Dylan is doing so well on his growth charts..:thumbup:

Conor is getting VERRRY heavy now!!

Hes in the 75th percentile for weight and 99th percentile for height....

Hes looking more and more like a toddler as each day goes by! Hes already in 6-9 month clothes!!

AFM.... I'm currently on the slimfast diet trying to shed some of this last stone...
On monday i weighed 8st 10lb and yesterday i was down to 8st 8lb.... Slowly but surely!!
Not looking to get down to prepregnancy weight as i know my body has changed shape as i've now got a pair of hips..

Just want to get rid of my jelly belly and hopefully fit back into some of my old clothes but cant see that happening anytime soon as still a stone over my pre-preg weight!!

Hope you and Foley are well Lou!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01835.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC01773.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies! Hoping this will post, as on holiday in cornwall and 3g signal goes in and out.

Wow, go conor! Rolling over! He is getting big bless him! Hope the slim fast plan helps you to lose the last stone. Hows the wedding planning going? Hes looking great in your pictures!

Glad Dylan is doing well in his charts. sorry to hear about his sleep regession, might be a growth spurt, then hopeforly go back to normal. Foley is going through one now, feeding till very late at night, then up early. Great to hear he is doing well and is fun and playful. I find Foley too has the best naps if I feed him on our bed then leave him there after hes asleep.

Foley's doing good, can roll onto his side from his back. Still not great on his front, gets upset quick and doesnt really do anything. He has found a way if moving, he puts his feet flat on the floor, arches his back and pushes back, he loves to 'run' away during nappy changes! 

Git down to holiday yesterday, long 6 hour drive to cornwall. had a nice walk today with Foley in his baby carrier along the cornish coastal path.


----------



## jessica716

Woooo Go Foley!

Conor runs off at nappy time like that too!! They're going to be little monkeys when they start crawling and rolling all the time!!

Wedding planning is going well... got a journal on here, its linked on my signature...

In process of sorting flowers and rings now... got the photographer booked,

Earrings and waistcoats sorted... even found Conors outfit :happydance:

Got conors christening coming up at the end of october...

Hope you have a lovely break Lou!!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey ladies! How are you and the babes? I was thinking of you all as Dylan turned 5 months today! It's so crazy how the time flies! He is doing so great! Rolling all over the place, babbling, blowing raspberries. We are still working on sleep, but I am happy to report he now sleeps in his crib! He wakes generally at least 3 times per night. We are thinking about how we want to tackle sleep training as he def. possesses some self soothing skills now. In his crib he'll wake up and talk himself back to sleep or his latest game is grabbing his footie (from his pj's) and pulling it to his mouth. Naps he's still taking on or next to me, so I would really like to be able to put him down so I can get a shower or something. 

Well I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Hey Ladies! I know you are probably all so busy. I just was feeling nostalgic when I pulled up this thread and realized it was a year ago today that I first posted on the thread/met you guys. It's hard to believe how much has changed in the last year. I can't believe Dylan is turning 6month this friday!! And to think I thought he was due on the 31st of May. He is doing really well. We've been working on sleep a lot. He is now able to soothe himself to sleep and for naps....thank god!! He is still waking up 3 times at night so I'm not sure what to do about that. I know his Dr. will say to let him cry but I don't feel comfortable doing this if I think he might be hungry :(. No teeth yet although he's def teething. He is still trying to sit up. The other day he sat up in his bath and peed in him mouth and eyes :(. He was not happy...lol. He also started saying mama in addition to baba. He says mama when he's crying now and it's so sweet/sad. What's up with you guys? jess did u move yet?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi mama! (no need for the 2b now ;-) )

We are doing good, kept meaning to pop on and check if either you or jess had posted by harldly get on the laptop. Need to pop thread on my phone as easier to check.

Great news that he is now self settling, what sort of times is his 3 wakes? Is he hungery each time? Can't believe he is 6 months on Friday. Foley turned 5 months on Tuesday. I agree, i don't do leaving to cry - i know some people swear by it - but i just can't do it. Also i don't want him to be sick and waste the milk! I haven't really made a bank of expressed!

We are doing good. No teeth yet, but he is teething again quite bad now. When he is not teething he is sleeping well, around 10 hours, but seems to lost the ability to self settle during day. So he is normally napping in pram or after a feed. He feeds on the bed, so can just leave him there. At moment he is struggling to send himself to sleep at night, can tell he is in pain - see it on his face. Up late each night. 

He rolled from back to front for first time today. Didn't see it, just left the room, came back and he was on front. He has done it 3 times since. Trick of the day i say!

Hope your well Jess.


----------



## cutelou101

Happy half birthday Dylan!


----------



## jessica716

I've not been on bnb much in the past few months, conor seems to be keepin me busy now!

Had a scare on saturday and conor was rushed into hospital and put on oxygen as he was struggling to breath, he's back home now and has got a special type of inhaler to open his airways which we have to give him every 4 hours!

Conor is 6 months tomorro, how time flies!

I think we need some upto date pictures! X


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Jess, that must have been so scary. Do they know what caused him to have trouble breathing? I hope he is feeling better using the inhaler. I'm sorry you had to go through that!

Lou, good news on Foley rolling! I hope his teeth pop through soon so he can get some relief! 

Anyway, I had written a post the other day but for some reason it didn't get posted. Dylan was nearly 27inches and 16.5 lbs at his appointment. He's still tall and skinny but the Dr. was really pleased with his growth, esp considering how little he was at birth. She also said we should try baby led weaning since the purees aren't working. So we tried banana yesterday and today and he's not to keen on it. I think he just wants milk :shrug:. He just started getting up on his knees so maybe he'll be crawling by Christmas! Giving me a run for my money with naps today. Let's hope he sleeps better tonight. Usually we put him to bed around 6/6:30 and then he gets up at 9ish then 12isn and 4ish. I think I've gotten used to it now, although some days it's rough. Especially when I fall asleep at night and he's up soon after. I thought he would be waking less by now. Not sure what to do. We've tried giving formula before bed or having DH put him down. Dh thinks we should give him bottles at night so we know how much he's eating but then I would have to pump or give formula and I am worried it would effect my supply. PLus it's so much easier whipping out the boob than messing with bottles. I am not ready to give up bfing yet. I am aiming for 9 mos-1yr. 

Happy half birthday Conor! Will you start BLW now Jess? What foods?


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Oh here's a link to some pics https://bit.ly/dylanpix 

and a couple videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUsmmykkIjs&feature=player_embedded
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np_tbEpqGSM


----------



## cutelou101

Jess that sounds so scary, glad he is home and safe now and the inhaler is working. Happy half birthday for tomorrow conor! Time really does fly! Any signs of crawling or teeth?

Not sure about the waking's, but supply wise i'd agree with you and stick with bf as night feeding is really important for setting his supply as it's when the hormones are highest. it's so hard being the only one that can feed him, and i hate expressing it's such a pain. In middle of the night it's so much easier popping the boob out! I said to DH today once i stop i'm going away for the night so i can have full nights kip! Aiming for 9 months to year too.

Baby led weaning wise, try not to worry how much he eats. He gets all he needs from milk until 9 months. My friend weaned both hers this way so questioned her loads.GLad hes doing well weight and growth wise

Put Foley in his own room tonight for first time. Bit nervous. We are going to Fuerteventura on wednesday so first time on a plane. Hope he's not the screamer! Still no sign of a tooth, but so much pain. Feel like he's having calpol every night! Foley weighed in at 15lb 4, hes on the smaller size by following his line. Least his clothes last longer!

Will pop some pics up tomorrow. New laptop so none on. Will have to get some from FB


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Thinking abou you two. This time last year we were in the home stretch! Isn't it crazy our babies will be a year soon! Dylan turns 1 in just 3 weeks! We are having a little party for him at the park. He is doing great! A proficient crawling, cruiser, and trouble maker ;). He has 6 teeth now and is able to wave hi/bye, clap, and says mama and dada. He LOVES reading now and will sit and take his books off the shelf for a long time and read through them. When he finds one he wants me to read he reaches to hand it to me. It is so sweet. I started weaning a few weeks ago because he developed a biting habit! I tried many different things, but that combined with issues we were having t nap time made me decide to start weaning. I did some nap training and the naps are much better now, all we need his for him to start sleeping in past 4:30/5am!!! This morning I nursed him for the very last time :(. It's bittersweet, but I am looking forward to getting my body back. Now we have to think about how we will get him off the bottle! He drinks a sippy with water finally, but we haven't tried formyla yet. I am thinking I will just do milk in the sippy. I already started trying a little cow's milk since he is so close to 1. Also, he is an awesome eater! He loves peas and carrots, grapes, yogurt, chicken, beans. He even likes spicy foods! He is still on the smaller size. I think he weighs close to 21lbs and is probably around 30 inches. Still tall and skinny. 
Here are some pics:https://gallery.me.com/jeffvanearwage#100028

Oh, he also left the country for the first time! My husband got an expenses paid trip to Puerto Rico through his work. The travelling was a little rough, with a red-eye and 12+ hrs of travel each way. But, he did very well and had a ton of fun on the beach. 

More pics: https://gallery.me.com/jeffvanearwage#100082

Hope you all are doing well and enjoying your almost toddlers!! Any thoughts on #2 yet? We are thinking of ttc when Dylan is 18mos-2 years. I am in no big rush. Just want to enjoy the time I have with the one :)


----------

